# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW][4.3.4.15595] Info Dump Thread

## TOM_RUS

IDA Database for client build 4.3.4.15595 (includes function dump and few structs, requires IDA Pro 6.1). 

All offsets NOT rebased!



```
4D7970    AccountDataDestroy
9FA3C0    AccountMsg_RegisterScriptFunctions
801B20    AccountNameToUpperCase
94DC00    AchievementInfo::Shutdown
95C200    AddQuestPointDisplay
8F8160    AddReputationGainLossChatMsg
5E7160    AllocCMoveSpline
577230    AllocPlayerMoveEvent
8B9480    Alloc_PeriodicClientTrigger
5D59D0    AnimEventCallback
9F7D10    ArchaeologyInit
598850    AreaListInitialize
4DA150    AreaListQueryArea
4DA1F0    AreaListRegisterLocation
4D9980    AreaListShutdown
4D99C0    AreaListUpdateSounds
560CF0    AreaTriggerCheck
5401F0    AsyncFileReadCreateObject
53EA30    AsyncFileReadIngameProgressCallback
53EA10    AsyncFileReadProgressCallback
53FA40    AsyncFileReadThread
53F800    AsyncFileReadWait
540040    AsyncFileReadWaitAll
975770    AuctionClose
7A14E0    BGLoading::BGLoadManager::BGLoadManager
7A2790    BGLoading::BGLoadManager::Get
7A1390    BGLoading::BGLoadManager::QueueFile
7A2780    BGLoading::BGLoadManager::RunBGLoadThread
7A2D80    BGLoading::Pump
7A2910    BGLoading::QueueFile
7A28F0    BGLoading__QueueArchive
87BF00    BLLLoader::GetExport
6289D0    BNetAuthPacketSub1::sub_6289D0
663320    BNetDll::GetProcAddressFromName
663340    BNetDll::GetProcFromOrdinal
6634D0    BNetDll::sub_6634D0
663510    BNetDll::sub_663510
665D40    BNetPacket1::sub_665D40
663030    BNetStr1::sub_663030
665A10    BNetStr2::sub_665A10
661B40    BNetTumor::sub_661B40
627DE0    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder:::BSNPrimitiveEncoder
664660    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::ConstructContext
664290    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::GetContextSize
664340    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::GetInt
6642A0    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::GetUInt
663BF0    BSN::Protocol::Meta::Base::Base
663FE0    BSN::Protocol::Meta::User::User
7A44B0    BackgroundCache::Pump
621B40    BatchedRenderFontDesc::BatchedRenderFontDesc
615840    BatchedRenderFontDesc::Destroy
6158A0    BatchedRenderFontDesc::Destructor
6156F0    BatchedRenderFontDesc::InternalDelete
615720    BatchedRenderFontDesc::InternalNew
627420    BattleNetLogin::vFunc2
62C280    BattlenetLogin:::BattlenetLogin
62A580    BattlenetLogin::BN_REALM
62AC80    BattlenetLogin::BattlenetLogin
628970    BattlenetLogin::CantConnect
627580    BattlenetLogin::Connected
627600    BattlenetLogin::Disconnected
629BB0    BattlenetLogin::EnterMatrix
629A40    BattlenetLogin::EnterPIN
629F20    BattlenetLogin::EnterToken
6278C0    BattlenetLogin::GetKeyMap
629720    BattlenetLogin::GetLogonMethod
627930    BattlenetLogin::GetMatrixCoordinates
6278D0    BattlenetLogin::GetMatrixInfo
62ABE0    BattlenetLogin::GetRealmList
62B010    BattlenetLogin::Init
629050    BattlenetLogin::JoinRealm
629130    BattlenetLogin::Logoff
629890    BattlenetLogin::Logon
627570    BattlenetLogin::NextSecurityState
62A4C0    BattlenetLogin::QueueEvent
628670    BattlenetLogin::SetTokenInfo
62C190    BattlenetLogin::Update
62AED0    BattlenetLogin::sub_62AED0
62BB90    BattlenetLogin::sub_62BB90
903C60    BattlenetUI::SendScriptEvent
909330    BattlenetUI_LeaveRealm
7AD520    Blizzard::Lock::MutexEnter
4E0600    Blizzard::Lock::MutexLeave
7EE710    Blizzard::Mopaq::MpqRepairOnDemandErrorHandler::HandleLoadAndVerify
7EE960    Blizzard::Mopaq::MpqRepairOnDemandErrorHandler::HandleMD5BlockError
7E6320    Blizzard::Patch::ApplyTransform
7EDCC0    Blizzard::Streaming::GetStreamedFileSize
7ABF30    Blizzard::Streaming::IsStreamingMode
7E93E0    Blizzard::Streaming::ManifestInfo::ValidateMD5
7E9F60    Blizzard::Thread::Create
7AC430    Blizzard__Debug__ErrorStackAsText
7AC5F0    Blizzard__File__GetFileInfo
7E48C0    Blizzard__File__GetLastErrorStack
7AD080    Blizzard__File__IsDirectory
7AD0B0    Blizzard__File__IsFile
7AC8B0    Blizzard__File__MakeAbsolutePath
7AC910    Blizzard__File__Move
7ACA30    Blizzard__File__ProcessDirFast
7C4100    Blizzard__File__RemoveDirectoryAndContents
7AD0D0    Blizzard__File__SimpleGlob
7C3BF0    Blizzard__Mopaq__SFileGetTotalIsLocalAmount
7B4190    Blizzard__Streaming__DoesFileExistOnDisk
7ADA90    Blizzard__String__Copy
7B5D60    Blizzard__String__FindPathSeparatorReverse
7BD300    Blizzard__String__JoinPath
8D2F80    BroadcastUIError
4CB510    C2Vector__C2Vector
4CD3F0    C33Matrix__C33Matrix
4C9270    C3Spline::GetVectorAtIndex
4CB3D0    C3Spline::ISetPoints
4C9390    C3Spline::SetPoints
4C9970    C3Spline::sub_4C9970
40BE30    C3Spline_Base::Ctor
4CB4A0    C3Spline_CatmullRom::ISetPoints
4D8E30    C3Spline_CatmullRom::Read
5AC510    C3Vector::Subtract
4CD230    C3Vector__MajorAxis
409A60    C44Matrix::Copy
41EFE0    C44Matrix::CreateIdentityMatrix
4C8D50    C44Matrix::RotateAroundZ
4C7330    C44Matrix::Scale
4C7200    C44Matrix::Translate
4C7670    C44Matrix::operator_multiply_assign
409AD0    C44Matrix::sub_409AD0
4C8A90    C44Matrix::sub_4C8A90
4C87A0    C44Matrix__AffineInverse
730530    CAaBsp::sub_730530
5915D0    CAnimKitManager::GarbageCollect
5905F0    CAnimKitManager::GetExpressingAnim
591E70    CAnimKitManager::UninitSystem
58BD10    CAnimReplacementSetDef::UninitSystem
53FEE0    CAsyncObject::Alloc
4396A0    CCameraManager:::CCameraManager
80E750    CCharCreateInfo::CycleCharCustomization
80E5E0    CCharCreateInfo::RandomizeCharCustomization
80F1D0    CCharCreateInfo::ResetCharCustomizeInfo
80F2B0    CCharCreateInfo::SetSelectedRace
80EE10    CCharCreateInfo::SetSelectedSex
703890    CCharacterComponent::AddItem
702A40    CCharacterComponent::FreeComponent
6F9860    CCharacterComponent::GetProceduralEmblemFileName
700850    CCharacterComponent::Prep
6FCA70    CCharacterComponent::RemoveHandItem
702630    CCharacterComponent::RenderPrep
6F8990    CCharacterComponent::SetClosestComponent
703900    CCharacterComponent__AddItemBySlot
701960    CCharacterComponent__AllocComponent
7035C0    CCharacterComponent__Init
702E30    CCharacterComponent__Initialize
6FAE00    CCharacterComponent__ValidateComponentData
80A8C0    CCharacterSelection::ClearCharacterList
808030    CCharacterSelection::Initialize
A29170    CCombatClient::SetAttackSent
5F3EA0    CCombatLogEntry::BroadcastEvent
5F6B50    CCombatLogEntry::Delete
5F67F0    CCombatLogEntry::GetUnitName
5F5970    CCombatLogEntry::sub_5F5970
5F6250    CCombatLogEntry::sub_5F6250
5F6980    CCombatLogEntry::sub_5F6980
5F6AF0    CCombatLogEntry::sub_5F6AF0
401010    CDataStore::Alloc
871B30    CDataStore::CanRead
B02CD0    CDataStore::CanReadNumBytes
487990    CDataStore::CreateFromData
8716B0    CDataStore::DetachBuffer
B04130    CDataStore::DetachBufferProxy
408540    CDataStore::Finalize
872C50    CDataStore::Free
B04340    CDataStore::Free_0
408460    CDataStore::GenPacket
871680    CDataStore::GetBufferParams
871DF0    CDataStore::GetCString
871F20    CDataStore::GetCString_2
871F30    CDataStore::GetDataInSitu
871CD0    CDataStore::GetFloat
871C10    CDataStore::GetInt16
871C50    CDataStore::GetInt32
4879C0    CDataStore::GetInt32_2
871C90    CDataStore::GetInt64
871BE0    CDataStore::GetInt8
401070    CDataStore::GetInt8_2
550D80    CDataStore::GetInt8_4
871E80    CDataStore::GetIntArray
871D10    CDataStore::GetString
4010A0    CDataStore::GetVector3
438C80    CDataStore::GetWowGUID
44EC60    CDataStore::InitPacket2
AE56B0    CDataStore::InternalDestroy
871740    CDataStore::InternalFetchRead
408630    CDataStore::InternalFetchWrite
8716F0    CDataStore::InternalInitialize
4084E0    CDataStore::IsRead
B04290    CDataStore::New
871A60    CDataStore::PutBytes
871BA0    CDataStore::PutCString
871B20    CDataStore::PutData
871A00    CDataStore::PutFloat
8718E0    CDataStore::PutInt16
8717E0    CDataStore::PutInt16AtPos
871940    CDataStore::PutInt32
871830    CDataStore::PutInt32AtPos
8719A0    CDataStore::PutInt64
871880    CDataStore::PutInt8
871790    CDataStore::PutInt8AtPos
41EE40    CDataStore::PutVector3
438D60    CDataStore::PutWowGuid
45D060    CDataStore::ReadAddonInfoPacket
408610    CDataStore::Release
44ECB0    CDataStore::ReleasePacket2
4084F0    CDataStore::Reset
B04220    CDataStore::dtor
408480    CDataStore::sub_408480
4BB9E0    CDebugSCritSect::DumpAllEntries_0
4BBA30    CDebugSRWLock::DumpAllEntries
583A30    CEffect::AddEffect
5828F0    CEffect::AddFishingLine
580600    CEffect::ApplyItemVisual
581E50    CEffect::Create
584E80    CEffect::Destroy
5811B0    CEffect::EffectEvent
583060    CEffect::MoveToDestroyList
5840B0    CEffect::PostInitialize
5833F0    CEffect::UpdateAttachment
5846F0    CEffect::_CEffect
957C80    CGActionBar::GetCooldown
957A10    CGActionBar::GetTexture
954260    CGActionBar::HideGrid
956760    CGActionBar::IsCurrentAction
9597B0    CGActionBar::PickupAction
958CC0    CGActionBar::PutActionInSlot
954250    CGActionBar::ShowGrid
9571C0    CGActionBar::UpdateUsable
959470    CGActionBar::UseAction
5F2E30    CGBag::sub_5F2E30
5F30A0    CGBag_C::FindItem
5F2AF0    CGBag_C::FindItem_0
5F2F60    CGBag_C::GetItemIdByName
5F30D0    CGBag_C::GetItemTypeCount
9C5570    CGBag_C::sub_9C5570
8FFF80    CGBarberShop::DisableBarberShop
555100    CGBattlefieldInfo::GetArenaOpponentIndex
944050    CGBattlefieldInfo__AddArenaOpponent
4450C0    CGCamera::CalcTargetCamera
441BA0    CGCamera::CalcTerrainTilt
43F760    CGCamera::DecIgnoreFacing
442B10    CGCamera::DisableFreeLook
443190    CGCamera::FinishLoadingTarget
442E90    CGCamera::MakeRelativeTo
43E6B0    CGCamera::ParentToWorld
43F820    CGCamera::PerformTerrainTilt
442FC0    CGCamera::PickVehicleCamera
442B60    CGCamera::ResetView
4400C0    CGCamera::SetModeFreeLook
440030    CGCamera::SetModeNormal
443AD0    CGCamera::SetTarget
4413A0    CGCamera::SetView
442C10    CGCamera::SyncFreeLookFacing
43DB40    CGCamera::UpdateBobbingState
440190    CGCamera::UpdateFreeLookFacing
442DB0    CGCamera::UpdateLiquidSurfaceStatus
4428E0    CGCamera::UpdateTargetHeight
440DA0    CGCamera::UpdateTrackingState
439A40    CGCamera::sub_439A40
4407B0    CGCamera::sub_4407B0
442D20    CGCamera::sub_442D20
8AFA20    CGCamera::sub_8AFA20
8F4AE0    CGChat::ZoneUpdate
98D030    CGClassTrainer::SetForgeMaster
9B9290    CGClassTrainer::SetTrainer
92BDD0    CGCommentator::UpdateCameraVelocity
A27D20    CGContainer::GetSavedIndexFromDataIndex
9BE640    CGContainerInfo::LeaveWorld
599050    CGContainer_C::CGContainer_C
598A30    CGCorpse_C::CGCorpse_C
598030    CGCorpse_C::PostInit
597EE0    CGCorpse_C::sub_597EE0
99FB70    CGCurrencyTypes::GetCurrencyIcon
486060    CGCursor_C::Update
596D60    CGDynamicObject_C::ClearSound
597060    CGDynamicObject_C::HandleAnimEvent
596B40    CGDynamicObject_C::ObjectVisKitProc
5974D0    CGDynamicObject_C::PostInit
9A1E90    CGEquipmentManager::GetSetByID
5A4770    CGGameObejct_C::CGGameObject_C
599950    CGGameObject_C::Animate
59E830    CGGameObject_C::CanHighlight
599AB0    CGGameObject_C::CloseInteraction
5A3F60    CGGameObject_C::Disable
5A3800    CGGameObject_C::Disable_0
59E8F0    CGGameObject_C::FloatingTooltip
5999C0    CGGameObject_C::GetBaseAlpha
5A3A40    CGGameObject_C::GetFacing
59E240    CGGameObject_C::GetLockRecord
5A3B70    CGGameObject_C::GetMatrix
59E190    CGGameObject_C::GetModelFileName
59EF40    CGGameObject_C::GetNamePosition
59B1E0    CGGameObject_C::GetObjectName
5A0710    CGGameObject_C::GetPageTextID
5A3980    CGGameObject_C::GetPosition
5A3A80    CGGameObject_C::GetRawFacing
5A39E0    CGGameObject_C::GetRawPosition
5A3AB0    CGGameObject_C::GetRotation
598B70    CGGameObject_C::GetTransportGUID
5A4080    CGGameObject_C::Initialize
5A3B10    CGGameObject_C::IsHighlightSuppressed
59EC50    CGGameObject_C::IsQuestGiver
5A3AF0    CGGameObject_C::IsSolidSelectable
5A3BD0    CGGameObject_C::IsTransport
5A3080    CGGameObject_C::LoadBaseObject
5A3BE0    CGGameObject_C::ModelLoaded
5A1560    CGGameObject_C::OnRightClick
5A3D70    CGGameObject_C::PostInit
5A3FF0    CGGameObject_C::PostReenable
59DFA0    CGGameObject_C::Reenable
5A15C0    CGGameObject_C::RefreshInteractIcon
599A00    CGGameObject_C::ShouldFadeIn
599980    CGGameObject_C::ShouldRender
5A41C0    CGGameObject_C::Shutdown
5A3150    CGGameObject_C::UpdateInteractIcon
59B250    CGGameObject_C::UpdateInteractIconAttach
59DD50    CGGameObject_C::UpdateWorldObject
59E940    CGGameObject_C::Use
59B3D0    CGGameObject_C::sub_59B3D0
59CD10    CGGameObject_C_Type_DestructibleBuilding::UpdateDestructibleState
59B020    CGGameObject_C_Type_DestructibleBuilding::_CGGameObject_C_Type_DestructibleBuilding
59AE80    CGGameObject_C_Type_DungeonDifficulty::CloseLoopingSound
5A11C0    CGGameObject_C_Type_DungeonDifficulty::UpdateDisabled
8D4DD0    CGGameUI::AcceptSpiritGuide
8D20E0    CGGameUI::CanPerformAction
8CACE0    CGGameUI::ClearCursor
8CA680    CGGameUI::ClearInteractTarget
8D5160    CGGameUI::ClearTarget
8C4A60    CGGameUI::CloseInteraction
8D4B30    CGGameUI::CloseLoot
8D1D00    CGGameUI::ClosestObjectMatch
8D2C10    CGGameUI::DisplayError
8D8E50    CGGameUI::EnterWorld
8C57E0    CGGameUI::GetCurrentDungeonDifficulty
8C5810    CGGameUI::GetCurrentRaidDifficulty
8C5170    CGGameUI::GetCursorItem
8C5190    CGGameUI::GetCursorItem2
8C51E0    CGGameUI::GetCursorVirtualItem
8CBA40    CGGameUI::GetMountFlags
8D1420    CGGameUI::HandleObjectTrackChange
8C4A20    CGGameUI::HandleScreenshot
8DD4A0    CGGameUI::HandleTerrainClick
8DE190    CGGameUI::Idle
8DE3E0    CGGameUI::InitializeGame
8C5210    CGGameUI::IsAutoLooting
8C45C0    CGGameUI::IsPartyMember
8C5D70    CGGameUI::LastErrorMessage
8DB0A0    CGGameUI::LeaveWorld
8D55D0    CGGameUI::NewZoneFeedback
9EE730    CGGameUI::OnBankerClick
8C49D0    CGGameUI::OnMouseModeNormal
8DCFD0    CGGameUI::OnTerrainClick
5572A0    CGGameUI::OpenGossipWindow
8DE0C0    CGGameUI::RegisterSavedVariable
8C9D60    CGGameUI::ResetCamera
8CA700    CGGameUI::SendTarget
8D21B0    CGGameUI::SetCursorItem
8D2620    CGGameUI::SetCursorPet
8D18F0    CGGameUI::SetInteractTarget
8C50F0    CGGameUI::SetMinimapZoneText
8CAB80    CGGameUI::ShowBlockedActionFeedback
8C4FD0    CGGameUI::ShowCombatFeedback_0
8DB370    CGGameUI::Shutdown
8DB580    CGGameUI::ShutdownGame
8DAF20    CGGameUI::StartCinematic
8D7BB0    CGGameUI::StartCinematicCamera
8CEFA0    CGGameUI::StopCinematicInternal
8D6240    CGGameUI::Target
8C46C0    CGGameUI::UnitModelUpdate
8C5270    CGGameUI::Unlock
8D2070    CGGameUI::UpdateCombatMode
8C5660    CGGameUI::UpdatePlayerAFK
9C0C90    CGGuildBankInfo::Unlock
9EB750    CGGuildRegistrar::BuyGuildCharter
4490B0    CGInputControl::AscendDescendPlayer
44B1F0    CGInputControl::CGInputControl
4489B0    CGInputControl::CameraCanTurnPlayer
448370    CGInputControl::CanControl
4483E0    CGInputControl::CanTurn
447970    CGInputControl::GetActive
449240    CGInputControl::MovePlayer
448F10    CGInputControl::OnMouseMoveRel
4498C0    CGInputControl::OnPitchToAngleStop
4479F0    CGInputControl::OnTurnToAngleStop
449560    CGInputControl::PitchPlayer
44A210    CGInputControl::SetControlBit
4484A0    CGInputControl::SetControlBit2
449620    CGInputControl::SetFacing
449380    CGInputControl::StrafePlayer
449470    CGInputControl::TurnPlayer
448750    CGInputControl::UnsetControlBit
447980    CGInputControl::UpdateHalted
448BA0    CGInputControl::UpdateMouseMode
447990    CGInputControl::UpdateMoveStopped
449FD0    CGInputControl::UpdatePlayer
A27CD0    CGItem::TotalFieldsSaved
465D50    CGItemStats_C::CleanStatNames
465BD0    CGItemStats_C::Create
473B20    CGItemStats_C::Fill
465CA0    CGItemStats_C::MakeStatNamesPretty
9DE550    CGItemText::SetItem
582E20    CGItem_C::ApplyItemVisual
5A6BA0    CGItem_C::BuildItemName
5A8820    CGItem_C::CGItem_C
8DAA70    CGItem_C::CanEquipInSlot
5A7650    CGItem_C::CanGoInSlot
4696D0    CGItem_C::CreateItemLink
5A7390    CGItem_C::GetBagFamily
5A72D0    CGItem_C::GetClassID
5A73E0    CGItem_C::GetDisplayId
5A99B0    CGItem_C::GetInventoryArt
5A7350    CGItem_C::GetInventoryType
464300    CGItem_C::GetItemIdFromLink
5A7670    CGItem_C::GetItemSparseRec
5A7310    CGItem_C::GetSubClassId
5A70A0    CGItem_C::Initialize
5A6030    CGItem_C::IsBound
5A5720    CGItem_C::Lock
5AA060    CGItem_C::PostInit
5A6050    CGItem_C::RequestRefundInfo
5A51A0    CGItem_C::SetItemRefundToken
5A7140    CGItem_C::Shutdown
5A7D30    CGItem_C::UnkInvType
5A9B20    CGItem_C::sub_5A9B20
5AA0B0    CGItem_C::virt04
5A5820    CGItem_C::virt5C
B2F580    CGLCD__ClearWaitQueueScreen
95A8C0    CGLootInfo::DoAutoLoot
959B60    CGLootInfo::GetLootType
95A430    CGLootInfo::HasLoot
95ABC0    CGLootInfo::LootSlot
95BA40    CGLootInfo::SetObject
96D7A0    CGMailFrame::Show
967F30    CGMerchantInfo::CloseMerchant
9E8A30    CGNamePlateFrame::SetCastBarValues
9E7390    CGNamePlateFrame::UpdateCastBarSize
9E7360    CGNamePlateFrame::UpdateNameDisplay
5DD4F0    CGObjectC::SetQuestStatus
873190    CGObject_C::AddPassenger
5DC5B0    CGObject_C::AddWorldObject
5DBF60    CGObject_C::Animate
5DCDD0    CGObject_C::ApplyAlpha
5DD420    CGObject_C::ConnectToLightningThisFrame
5E0170    CGObject_C::Disable
5DCA50    CGObject_C::GetAppropriateSpellVisual
599E10    CGObject_C::GetBaseAlpha
5DE460    CGObject_C::GetDefaultGuildTextureSettings
5DF8A0    CGObject_C::GetGuildLogoInfo
48F810    CGObject_C::GetMatrix
5DE890    CGObject_C::GetNamePosition
48F880    CGObject_C::GetObjectModel
48F710    CGObject_C::GetPosition
48F800    CGObject_C::GetRawFacing
48F730    CGObject_C::GetRawPosition
48F770    CGObject_C::GetRotation
48F7D0    CGObject_C::GetSelectionHighlightColor
599E20    CGObject_C::GetSpeed
48F760    CGObject_C::GetTransportGUID
48F7F0    CGObject_C::GetTrueScale
48F750    CGObject_C::HandleGuildIDUpdate
5DFC40    CGObject_C::InitObject
5E0620    CGObject_C::Initialize
5E0830    CGObject_C::LoadGuildTextures
5DD2F0    CGObject_C::ModelChanged
5DC0C0    CGObject_C::ObjectNameVisibilityChanged
5DBE80    CGObject_C::OnSpellEffectClear
5DC190    CGObject_C::PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects
5E0280    CGObject_C::PostInit
5DCFC0    CGObject_C::PostReenable
5E04E0    CGObject_C::PostShutdown
5E0710    CGObject_C::ReplaceGuildTextures
5E0500    CGObject_C::ReplaceGuildTextures2
5DD470    CGObject_C::SetFrameOfReference
5FA300    CGObject_C::SetupDescriptorBounds
5DBF30    CGObject_C::ShouldRender
5DC170    CGObject_C::ShouldRenderObjectName
5DCBF0    CGObject_C::ShowHighlightType
5DE0B0    CGObject_C::Shutdown
5DC940    CGObject_C::UpdateEffectAttachments
5DF9E0    CGObject_C::UpdateInteractIcon
5DD550    CGObject_C::UpdateInteractIconAttach
5DD5D0    CGObject_C::UpdateInteractIconScale
5DC120    CGObject_C::UpdateObjectNameString
5DC720    CGObject_C::UpdateWorldObject
76D690    CGObject_C::virt20
48F630    CGObject_C::virtCC
619630    CGObject__TotalFieldsSaved
8FD990    CGPartyInfo::CheckClearLFGSlot
8FD4C0    CGPartyInfo::EnableMember
8FC650    CGPartyInfo::GetNumPartyMembers
8FC860    CGPartyInfo::GetRemoteStats
8FD3E0    CGPartyInfo::IsMember
8FE340    CGPartyInfo::IsMemberOrPet
950350    CGPetInfo::GetPet
94FF60    CGPetInfo::HideGrid
951980    CGPetInfo::PetAttackTarget
951A50    CGPetInfo::PetDismiss
9514C0    CGPetInfo::SendPetAction
94FF70    CGPetInfo::UpdateCooldowns
A283B0    CGPetition::Pack
9E0620    CGPetitionInfo::SetPetition
A27D70    CGPlayer::GetSavedIndexFromDataIndex
91C8C0    CGPlayerData::HasZoneExplored
8CBAE0    CGPlayer_C::AcceptLevelGrant
55B330    CGPlayer_C::AcceptQuest
56F9E0    CGPlayer_C::AddKnownSpell
56CA80    CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipCursorItem
56CCA0    CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipItem
55CE60    CGPlayer_C::BuyPetition
5C8CA0    CGPlayer_C::CTMFace
563C20    CGPlayer_C::CanGrantLevel
5C5EE0    CGPlayer_C::CanInteract
561E90    CGPlayer_C::CanTrackObject
561E00    CGPlayer_C::CanTrackUnit
5616D0    CGPlayer_C::CanUseItem
5547F0    CGPlayer_C::CancelGiftWrap
561F30    CGPlayer_C::ChangeStandState
554680    CGPlayer_C::ClearLootingObject
56CF60    CGPlayer_C::ClearPendingEquip
569380    CGPlayer_C::CombatModeEnter
566EF0    CGPlayer_C::CombatModeLeave
55B3D0    CGPlayer_C::CompleteQuest
56F1B0    CGPlayer_C::Disable
5661C0    CGPlayer_C::EquipVisibleItem
566B80    CGPlayer_C::FillPartyMemberState
558520    CGPlayer_C::FindSlotIndex
561BB0    CGPlayer_C::GetAFKText
562090    CGPlayer_C::GetAttackSkillRank
554970    CGPlayer_C::GetAutoRangedCombatSpell
44EE00    CGPlayer_C::GetCoinage
561D90    CGPlayer_C::GetComText
55E2A0    CGPlayer_C::GetCreatureTracking
561C40    CGPlayer_C::GetDNDText
55C000    CGPlayer_C::GetDefendingItem
5637C0    CGPlayer_C::GetDefenseSkillRank
561D30    CGPlayer_C::GetDevText
55E2D0    CGPlayer_C::GetFarSightGuid
561CB0    CGPlayer_C::GetGMText
60B240    CGPlayer_C::GetImpactType
554440    CGPlayer_C::GetNewContinentID
55D2E0    CGPlayer_C::GetPVPFactionIndex
5625A0    CGPlayer_C::GetPossessedUnit
5614D0    CGPlayer_C::GetSkillIndexById
90FD00    CGPlayer_C::GetSkillMaxRank
468FF0    CGPlayer_C::GetSkillValue
56D2F0    CGPlayer_C::GetSoulstone
55CA50    CGPlayer_C::GetSpellCastingTime
565E70    CGPlayer_C::GetVirtualItem
56E170    CGPlayer_C::GetVirtualItemDisplayRec
55B470    CGPlayer_C::GiveQuestItems
92CC90    CGPlayer_C::GroupInvite
554720    CGPlayer_C::HandleActivateTaxiReply
560780    CGPlayer_C::HandleGuildIDUpdate
562D00    CGPlayer_C::HandleOnRightClick
558480    CGPlayer_C::HandleRepopRequest
60B2A0    CGPlayer_C::HandleSpellEventSound
5C0650    CGPlayer_C::HasSpell
91C910    CGPlayer_C::HasZoneExplored
56A7B0    CGPlayer_C::Initialize
563BC0    CGPlayer_C::IsCommentatorUberOrInArena
554820    CGPlayer_C::IsGiftWrapping
5B6140    CGPlayer_C::IsInPartyOrRaid
5B4250    CGPlayer_C::IsLooting
568140    CGPlayer_C::MeleeModeEnter
5C9F00    CGPlayer_C::OnAttackIconPressed
553640    CGPlayer_C::OnBuyFailed
553780    CGPlayer_C::OnBuySucceeded
569BC0    CGPlayer_C::OnGroupList
56C100    CGPlayer_C::OnItemPurchaseRefundResult
95A710    CGPlayer_C::OnLootClearMoney
5545C0    CGPlayer_C::OnLootItemNotify
554610    CGPlayer_C::OnLootReleaseResponse
55BD30    CGPlayer_C::OnLootRemoved
55B920    CGPlayer_C::OnLootResponse
55BD80    CGPlayer_C::OnLootSlotChanged
554840    CGPlayer_C::OnPetitionDecline
562620    CGPlayer_C::OnPetitionShowSignatures
555F90    CGPlayer_C::OnQuestGiverQuestDetails
5534B0    CGPlayer_C::OnQuestGiverQuestFailed
555D70    CGPlayer_C::OnQuestGiverQuestList
5566C0    CGPlayer_C::OnQuestGiverStatus
556A20    CGPlayer_C::OnSellResponse
55D100    CGPlayer_C::OnSignedResults
55C390    CGPlayer_C::OnTaxiNodeStatus
5567D0    CGPlayer_C::OnTrainerList
55F440    CGPlayer_C::OnUpdateMoney
55F520    CGPlayer_C::OnUpdateShapeshiftForm
562370    CGPlayer_C::OpenWrappedItem
55E670    CGPlayer_C::PH_SMSG_EXPLORATION_EXPERIENCE
563A20    CGPlayer_C::PlayDanceMove
5BA050    CGPlayer_C::PlayEmote
60B190    CGPlayer_C::PlayFoleySound
60AF00    CGPlayer_C::PlayUnitSound
570450    CGPlayer_C::PostInit
56FF20    CGPlayer_C::PostInitActivePlayer
56C430    CGPlayer_C::PostReenable
55C2C0    CGPlayer_C::PreAnimate
55B2A0    CGPlayer_C::QueryQuest
55B620    CGPlayer_C::QuestLogRemoveQuest
55C1A0    CGPlayer_C::ReadItemResult
553A60    CGPlayer_C::ReceiveResurrectRequest
56F340    CGPlayer_C::Reenable
566320    CGPlayer_C::RefreshVisibleItems
5690D0    CGPlayer_C::RemoveSpell
56E430    CGPlayer_C::SetActiveMirrorHandlers
553A90    CGPlayer_C::SetAutoLoot
560350    CGPlayer_C::ShopFromMerchant
566140    CGPlayer_C::ShouldRender
56A940    CGPlayer_C::Shutdown
56C660    CGPlayer_C::SwapItems
557EE0    CGPlayer_C::TabardDrawCallback
5575C0    CGPlayer_C::TalkToBinder
557890    CGPlayer_C::TalkToGuildBanker
96E030    CGPlayer_C::TalkToMailbox
5605B0    CGPlayer_C::TalkToSpiritGuide
560430    CGPlayer_C::TalkToSpiritHealer
5579D0    CGPlayer_C::TalkToTabardVendor
5573A0    CGPlayer_C::TalkToTrainer
9B9A90    CGPlayer_C::TrainerBuySpell
563D70    CGPlayer_C::UpdateActiveMoverDisplay
55DD20    CGPlayer_C::UpdateMountedCollisionBox
56AD20    CGPlayer_C::UpdatePartyMemberState
55DF10    CGPlayer_C::UpdateUnitCollisionBox
55B150    CGPlayer_C::ValidateSlot
5C7E80    CGPlayer_C::sub_5C7E80
5635E0    CGPlayer_C__GetVisibleItem
5638C0    CGPlayer_C__IsXRayVisionActive
945F90    CGQuestInfo::AcceptQuest
945F20    CGQuestInfo::CompleteQuest
8E5D90    CGQuestInfo::ConfirmAcceptQuest
946030    CGQuestInfo::DeclineQuest
95C4C0    CGQuestInfo::GetQuestInfo
9461D0    CGQuestInfo::GetQuestReward
9603E0    CGQuestInfo::GetQuestStepInfo
946170    CGQuestInfo::GiveQuestItems
945E20    CGQuestInfo::IsCompletable
945E90    CGQuestInfo::QueryQuest
947290    CGQuestInfo::QuestItemInfo
95EC00    CGQuestLog::AbandonSelectedQuest
92D810    CGRaidInfo::EnableMember
92CE20    CGRaidInfo::GetRemoteStats
92D9A0    CGRaidInfo::IsPlayerOrPetInRaid
9F7640    CGResearchFrame::CanCastSpell
9F6670    CGResearchFrame::PutWeightForSpell
A3B9A0    CGSimpleHealthBar::RemoveMirrorHandlers
9F3D40    CGSpellActivationOverlay::UpdateActiveMoverOverlays
9F4420    CGSpellActivationOverlay::UpdateUsable
9129C0    CGSpellBook::CastSpell
90EDA0    CGSpellBook::FindCompanionSlotByID
90EE60    CGSpellBook::GetAppropriateSpellRank
910BE0    CGSpellBook::GetCompanionType
90EC40    CGSpellBook::GetSkinningSpell
911E80    CGSpellBook::MakeKnownSpellModelsLocal
9127C0    CGSpellBook::PickupSpell
90EB10    CGSpellBook::UpdateCooldowns
90E240    CGSpellBook::UpdateSelection
913890    CGSpellBook::UpdateSpells
910170    CGSpellBook::UpdateUsable
9E0070    CGTabardCreationFrame::Close
9E4640    CGTaxiMap::CloseMap
4707F0    CGTooltip::GetItemHyperlinkString
4697B0    CGTooltip::GetItemHyperlinkString2
46D380    CGTooltip::SetFrameStack
98D390    CGTradeSkillInfo::ActivatePendingRecast
98DD70    CGTradeSkillInfo::GetSubClassIndexFromSkill
9902E0    CGTradeSkillInfo::SetInvTypeFilter
990590    CGTradeSkillInfo::SetSubClassFilter
8D3720    CGTutorial::NeedTriggerTutorial
901DF0    CGTutorial::TriggerTutorial
9224A0    CGUIBindings::GetCommand
922580    CGUIBindings::GetCommandAction
922170    CGUIBindings::GetCommandKey
9227E0    CGUIBindings::IsModifiedClick
9C3C30    CGUIMacros::GetMacroIndexByID
A27850    CGUnit::CanSwim
A27810    CGUnit::TotalFieldsSaved
44E350    CGUnitData::GetCharmerOrCreatorGuid
44E370    CGUnitData::GetEffectiveStat
5CC660    CGUnit_C::AddHandItem
5EB850    CGUnit_C::AddPassenger
5AA7F0    CGUnit_C::AddSquelchedEffect
5B3B90    CGUnit_C::AnimSuppressesMovement
5B9510    CGUnit_C::Animate
5B2FE0    CGUnit_C::ApplyAlpha
5B7130    CGUnit_C::BuildComponentObject
5CA870    CGUnit_C::CalculateThreat
5C5D40    CGUnit_C::CanAssist
5C64B0    CGUnit_C::CanAttackNow
5BB6F0    CGUnit_C::CanAutoInteract
56E060    CGUnit_C::CanBeTargetted
5C65C0    CGUnit_C::CanCooperate
5C7BD0    CGUnit_C::CanHighlight
5C85D0    CGUnit_C::CancelRangedMode
5C1710    CGUnit_C::CancelShapeshift
5CE740    CGUnit_C::CheckCurrentMountRules
5B8500    CGUnit_C::CheckLandedInWater
60C740    CGUnit_C::CheckLoopSound
5C9580    CGUnit_C::CheckMountRules
5AC610    CGUnit_C::CheckRepopUponLand
5EB650    CGUnit_C::CleanUpVehicleBoneAnimsBeforeObjectModelChange
5CCE80    CGUnit_C::ClearCastingSpell
5C1DE0    CGUnit_C::ClearTrackingTarget
5B2740    CGUnit_C::ComputeDefaultMissileFirePos
57DC80    CGUnit_C::ComputeMissileTrajectory
5B4850    CGUnit_C::ConnectToLightningThisFrame
57D240    CGUnit_C::CorrectTrajectoryOfPendingMissiles
5BB3E0    CGUnit_C::CurrentShapeshiftForm_HasFlag_0x1
5D7A70    CGUnit_C::Disable
5634E0    CGUnit_C::EquippedItemMeetSpellRequirements
5B3230    CGUnit_C::GetAppropriateSpellVisual
5D63C0    CGUnit_C::GetAttackSkillRank
459580    CGUnit_C::GetAura
459560    CGUnit_C::GetAuraCount
4595D0    CGUnit_C::GetAuraSpellId
5ABFF0    CGUnit_C::GetBaseAlpha
5B60A0    CGUnit_C::GetCameraRelativeTo
5B22C0    CGUnit_C::GetClientStandState
5B0240    CGUnit_C::GetControllingPlayer
5AB840    CGUnit_C::GetCreatureFamily
5AFE80    CGUnit_C::GetCreatureRank
5B8800    CGUnit_C::GetCreatureType
5D6390    CGUnit_C::GetDefenseSkillRank
5C0610    CGUnit_C::GetDisplayClassName
5ABE00    CGUnit_C::GetDisplayClassNameFromRecord
554CF0    CGUnit_C::GetDistanceToPos
56E0E0    CGUnit_C::GetFacing
57D140    CGUnit_C::GetGroundNormal
5B4580    CGUnit_C::GetHealthModifier
60C1E0    CGUnit_C::GetImpactType
5B46C0    CGUnit_C::GetManaRegenRateFromSpirit
5BBFA0    CGUnit_C::GetMatrix
5B7970    CGUnit_C::GetMaxCameraHeight
5B5AC0    CGUnit_C::GetMaxPower
5BDEC0    CGUnit_C::GetModelData
5BE0C0    CGUnit_C::GetModelFileName
5C33A0    CGUnit_C::GetModelScale
5B4ED0    CGUnit_C::GetModelScale2
5C22F0    CGUnit_C::GetMountFlags
5B96C0    CGUnit_C::GetNamePosition
56E120    CGUnit_C::GetObjectModel
56E080    CGUnit_C::GetObjectName
5FF6F0    CGUnit_C::GetParryingItem
56E160    CGUnit_C::GetPitch
56E090    CGUnit_C::GetPosition
5B5A80    CGUnit_C::GetPower
5B4620    CGUnit_C::GetPowerModifier
56E100    CGUnit_C::GetRawFacing
56E0B0    CGUnit_C::GetRawPosition
5ABB10    CGUnit_C::GetRenderFacing
5AFFD0    CGUnit_C::GetSelectionHighlightColor
5B3A60    CGUnit_C::GetShapeshiftFormId
5AC430    CGUnit_C::GetSkinnableType
5B3470    CGUnit_C::GetSpellCastingTime
5B2B70    CGUnit_C::GetSpellRank
5BDF60    CGUnit_C::GetStandBox
5BE070    CGUnit_C::GetStandHeight
5C3E70    CGUnit_C::GetThreatEntry
5CAA40    CGUnit_C::GetThreatEntry_0
5AC240    CGUnit_C::GetTrackingType
56E110    CGUnit_C::GetTransportGUID
5B4E80    CGUnit_C::GetTrueScale
44E450    CGUnit_C::GetUnitF58Field_14_4F03C0
5BF9C0    CGUnit_C::GetUnitName
5BF7E0    CGUnit_C::GetUnitNameFromSpellData
43B9F0    CGUnit_C::GetVehicleRecPtr
5B8890    CGUnit_C::GetVirtualItem
5B0190    CGUnit_C::GetVirtualItemDisplayID
44E330    CGUnit_C::GuidA20_Is_NonZero
5D3E00    CGUnit_C::HandleAnimEvent
600BA0    CGUnit_C::HandleCombatAnimEvent
600A10    CGUnit_C::HandleEnvironmentDamage
5C7C70    CGUnit_C::HandleNPCFeedback
5D2350    CGUnit_C::HandleTracking
5D2200    CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing
5D21B0    CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing2
5CE180    CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingPitch
5C2D70    CGUnit_C::HasAura
5C3620    CGUnit_C::HasAura2
5C2EB0    CGUnit_C::HasAuraMatchingSpellClass
5C7E10    CGUnit_C::HasIgnoreAuraState
5EB820    CGUnit_C::HasMovementFlags2_0x1
5AFFA0    CGUnit_C::HasTypeFlag_0x400
5AC3D0    CGUnit_C::HasTypeFlag_0x4000000
5AC3F0    CGUnit_C::HasTypeFlag_0x8000000
5EB730    CGUnit_C::HasVehicleTransport
5D5B30    CGUnit_C::InitObject
5DB500    CGUnit_C::Initialize
5CF750    CGUnit_C::InitializeComponent
5C1F20    CGUnit_C::InitializeTrackingState
43F410    CGUnit_C::IsActiveMover
5AD1B0    CGUnit_C::IsActivePlayer
5BB730    CGUnit_C::IsAutoTracking
5B41B0    CGUnit_C::IsBoss
5AD100    CGUnit_C::IsClientControlled
5ACC40    CGUnit_C::IsDeadOrGhost
44E3D0    CGUnit_C::IsHatedTowards
56E070    CGUnit_C::IsHighlightSuppressed
5B4A40    CGUnit_C::IsInFrontOfTargetWithGuid
5B3AC0    CGUnit_C::IsInMelee
5B44A0    CGUnit_C::IsInMeleeRange
5B04C0    CGUnit_C::IsInMyParty
5B03F0    CGUnit_C::IsInMyPartyOrRaid
5AA530    CGUnit_C::IsLocalClientControlled
57CCD0    CGUnit_C::IsMissileTrajectoryUpdateWaitingForMissileRelease
5B41E0    CGUnit_C::IsNotInPvP_IsNotLeader
8FD620    CGUnit_C::IsPartyMember
5EB640    CGUnit_C::IsPointInside
5B0AE0    CGUnit_C::IsQuestGiver
57CCB0    CGUnit_C::IsUpdatingMissileTrajectory
5C6670    CGUnit_C::IsValidTrackingTarget
5EBAE0    CGUnit_C::IsVehicleCurrentlyUnstoppable
5EB780    CGUnit_C::IsVehiclePreventingTurning
5EB990    CGUnit_C::IsVehicleTransitionPreventingAction
60C0E0    CGUnit_C::KillCreatureLoopSound
5B0020    CGUnit_C::LoadGuildTextures
5B61D0    CGUnit_C::MaybeDeferTeleport
5D70B0    CGUnit_C::ModelLoaded
44ED60    CGUnit_C::NotHasFlag_0x10000000
5AB9C0    CGUnit_C::ObjectNameVisibilityChanged
5B3600    CGUnit_C::OnAscendDescendStopLocal
5CDD00    CGUnit_C::OnClickAutomoveAndAttack
5B85A0    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFallLand
5B8650    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFallLandNotify
5B8470    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFalling
5C5A60    CGUnit_C::OnDeath
5B55E0    CGUnit_C::OnDisplayTransitionBeginAnimation
5CB460    CGUnit_C::OnMonsterMovePacket
5D8550    CGUnit_C::OnMountDisplayChanged
5B35E0    CGUnit_C::OnMoveStopLocal
5DAAB0    CGUnit_C::OnMoveUpdate
5CD610    CGUnit_C::OnPitchStopLocal
5D1DF0    CGUnit_C::OnRightClick
5CD730    CGUnit_C::OnSetPitchLocal
5CD6B0    CGUnit_C::OnSetRawFacingLocal
5ABBC0    CGUnit_C::OnSpecialMountAnim
5B7440    CGUnit_C::OnSpellEffectClear
5B35F0    CGUnit_C::OnStrafeStopLocal
5BEA20    CGUnit_C::OnSwimChange
5BAB00    CGUnit_C::OnSwimStart
5BAB90    CGUnit_C::OnSwimStop
57AFE0    CGUnit_C::OnTeleport
5B3610    CGUnit_C::OnTurnStopLocal
5AFE10    CGUnit_C::OnUnitMoveEvent
5AD6E0    CGUnit_C::OnUnitPetDismissSound
5EC400    CGUnit_C::OnVehicleCameraPossiblyUnneeded
60C520    CGUnit_C::PlayDeathThud
5B2010    CGUnit_C::PlayEmote
5B7320    CGUnit_C::PlayEmoteAnimation
60CEE0    CGUnit_C::PlayEmoteSound
60CAA0    CGUnit_C::PlayEmoteStateSound
5BA0A0    CGUnit_C::PlayEmotes
5C4380    CGUnit_C::PlayFlightBoundsFeedback
60C3F0    CGUnit_C::PlayFoleySound
5BA140    CGUnit_C::PlayNPCSound
5C8540    CGUnit_C::PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects
5D5520    CGUnit_C::PlaySpellVisualKit_HandleWeapons
5D5130    CGUnit_C::PlaySpellVisualKit_PlayAnims
60C670    CGUnit_C::PlaySplashSound
60D3A0    CGUnit_C::PlayUnitSound
600570    CGUnit_C::PlayVictimRound
5D8340    CGUnit_C::PostReenable
5AB810    CGUnit_C::PostShutdown
5C6CC0    CGUnit_C::PreAnimate
57CC10    CGUnit_C::PreStartUpdatingMissileTrajectory
5C0830    CGUnit_C::ProcessCastNotInterruptible
5CD980    CGUnit_C::ProcessLocalMoveEvent
5D3790    CGUnit_C::Reenable
5CC430    CGUnit_C::RefreshDataPointers
5C6AA0    CGUnit_C::RefreshInteractIcon
5ABCE0    CGUnit_C::RegisterScript
5CCD70    CGUnit_C::ReleaseMissiles
5CCA40    CGUnit_C::ReleaseMissiles2
5BF560    CGUnit_C::RenderPetTargetSelection
5BF210    CGUnit_C::RenderTargetSelection
5ADE20    CGUnit_C::RequestMirrorImageDataFromServer
5C5850    CGUnit_C::ScaleChangeFinished
5C5820    CGUnit_C::ScaleChangeUpdate
60C430    CGUnit_C::SetImpactKitEffect
57CDA0    CGUnit_C::SetMissileTrajectoryTargetingSpell
5BBD90    CGUnit_C::SetPrecastMissileModel
5D2ED0    CGUnit_C::SetPredictedPower
5D2D30    CGUnit_C::SetSheatheState
5CDFA0    CGUnit_C::SetTrackingDirection
5C8D70    CGUnit_C::SetTrackingGameObj
5C8D10    CGUnit_C::SetTrackingPosition
5C8AC0    CGUnit_C::SetTrackingTarget
5C7F10    CGUnit_C::SetUICastingSpell
5ECCC0    CGUnit_C::SetVehicleRecID
5AD040    CGUnit_C::ShouldFadeIn
5AA640    CGUnit_C::ShouldFadeout
5D10A0    CGUnit_C::ShouldRender
5C6710    CGUnit_C::ShouldRenderObjectName
5DA690    CGUnit_C::Shutdown
5CDC70    CGUnit_C::SpellInterrupted
5B5580    CGUnit_C::StopDisplayTransition
57CD00    CGUnit_C::StopMissileTrajectoryTargeting
57CC70    CGUnit_C::StopUpdatingMissileTrajectory
5ABF70    CGUnit_C::ToggleFieldB70_Flag_0x200
5EB830    CGUnit_C::ToggleMovementFlag2_0x40
5CDB90    CGUnit_C::TrackingStartMove
5C89C0    CGUnit_C::TrackingStop
5B39A0    CGUnit_C::TrackingStopMove
5B3B60    CGUnit_C::UnRootEffects
557260    CGUnit_C::UnitCanGossip
5BEB70    CGUnit_C::UnitReaction
5D4A70    CGUnit_C::UpdateDisplay
5D9BD0    CGUnit_C::UpdateDisplayInfo
568E10    CGUnit_C::UpdateEquips
5C4550    CGUnit_C::UpdateFlightStatus
5B0B00    CGUnit_C::UpdateInteractIcon
5B0B30    CGUnit_C::UpdateInteractIconAttach
5B0BD0    CGUnit_C::UpdateInteractIconScale
5FBB20    CGUnit_C::UpdateLootAnimKit
5BAC20    CGUnit_C::UpdateObjectEffectMovementStates
56E140    CGUnit_C::UpdateObjectNameString
5C0130    CGUnit_C::UpdateSelectionRadius
60D820    CGUnit_C::UpdateSoundPosition
5BA7E0    CGUnit_C::UpdateSpellCastBars
5D9F10    CGUnit_C::UpdateSwimmingStatus
5B8710    CGUnit_C::UpdateSwimmingStatusFlightStyle
5C0200    CGUnit_C::UpdateUnitCollisionBox
5AB960    CGUnit_C::UpdateUnitNameText
5C3000    CGUnit_C::UpdateWorldObject
5EC6C0    CGUnit_C::VehicleExit
5EC870    CGUnit_C::VehicleNextSeat
5ECE10    CGUnit_C::VehiclePassengerOnUpdateTransport
5EC780    CGUnit_C::VehiclePrevSeat
5D63F0    CGUnit_C::_CGUnit_C
57D2F0    CGUnit_C::sub_57D2F0
5AA600    CGUnit_C::sub_5AA600
5ADF40    CGUnit_C::sub_5ADF40
5AEB90    CGUnit_C::sub_5AEB90
5AFC70    CGUnit_C::sub_5AFC70
5AFDA0    CGUnit_C::sub_5AFDA0
5AFE70    CGUnit_C::sub_5AFE70
5B0710    CGUnit_C::sub_5B0710
5B2F20    CGUnit_C::sub_5B2F20
5B3A80    CGUnit_C::sub_5B3A80
5B4990    CGUnit_C::sub_5B4990
5B90F0    CGUnit_C::sub_5B90F0
5BE260    CGUnit_C::sub_5BE260
5BEAB0    CGUnit_C::sub_5BEAB0
5C5710    CGUnit_C::sub_5C5710
5C8240    CGUnit_C::sub_5C8240
5C9530    CGUnit_C::sub_5C9530
5CD230    CGUnit_C::sub_5CD230
5CD2E0    CGUnit_C::sub_5CD2E0
5CD440    CGUnit_C::sub_5CD440
5EBA80    CGUnit_C::sub_5EBA80
5EBBA0    CGUnit_C::sub_5EBBA0
5EBC00    CGUnit_C::sub_5EBC00
5EBD40    CGUnit_C::sub_5EBD40
5EBF10    CGUnit_C::sub_5EBF10
5EC500    CGUnit_C::sub_5EC500
5EC600    CGUnit_C::sub_5EC600
5EC960    CGUnit_C::sub_5EC960
5ECB10    CGUnit_C::sub_5ECB10
5FFF60    CGUnit_C::sub_5FFF60
6009B0    CGUnit_C::sub_6009B0
5633C0    CGUnit_C:IsTrivial
5B3C10    CGUnit_C__CanAutoDismount
5B3BE0    CGUnit_C__CanAutoStand
5BB430    CGUnit_C__CanCurrentFormMount
5B9D30    CGUnit_C__CanEquipItemsInThisForm
5C1980    CGUnit_C__CancelFormPreventingMount
5B22A0    CGUnit_C__ChangeStandState
5C93C0    CGUnit_C__CheckShapeshiftRules
5D86B0    CGUnit_C__Dismount
5AA980    CGUnit_C__ForceFacingChange
5ABD50    CGUnit_C__GetDisplayTextureName
5B60D0    CGUnit_C__IsValidTargetForXRayVision
5AC4D0    CGUnit_C__MountedCombatAllowed
5D48B0    CGUnit_C__OnVirtualItemChanged
5B0700    CGUnit_C__UpdatePetReaction
5ECBB0    CGUnit_C__VehiclePassengerMaybeAutoExit
9F86E0    CGVideoOptions::RegisterScriptFunctions
8E54E0    CGWorldFrame::CGWorldFrame
8CB080    CGWorldFrame::CreateFrames
8E36E0    CGWorldFrame::FindClosestModel
8DEB50    CGWorldFrame::GetActiveCamera
8E5740    CGWorldFrame::OnFrameRender
8E1810    CGWorldFrame::OnLayerTrackObject
8E4440    CGWorldFrame::OnLayerUpdate
8E2CD0    CGWorldFrame::OnWorldUpdate
8E0DC0    CGWorldFrame::PerformDefaultAction
8E4950    CGWorldFrame::Render
8E4E10    CGWorldFrame::RenderWorld
8E1C90    CGWorldFrame::SetPlayerFadeCameraValue
8E1E40    CGWorldFrame::SetScreenEffect
91D760    CGWorldFrame::TranslateToMapCoords
8E2CB0    CGWorldFrame::UnitClear
8E5770    CGWorldFrame::scalar_deleting_destructor
8DED60    CGWorldFrame::sub_8DED60
8E06B0    CGWorldFrame::sub_8E06B0
8E54D0    CGWorldFrame::vector_deleting_destructor
91F500    CGWorldMap::ProcessClick
91E950    CGWorldMap::SetMap
91FF90    CGWorldMap::SetMapToCurrentZone
A313C0    CGameTime::GameTimeGetDayProgression
A31770    CGameTime::GameTimeUpdate
86D810    CGameTime::PerformCallbacks
9568C0    CGameUI::Signal_EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE
9BB1E0    CGameUI::Signal_EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
8E5CC0    CGameUI::Signal_EVENT_LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED
801040    CGlueMgr::CCommand_ExportInterfaceFiles
801B70    CGlueMgr::ChangeRealm
800240    CGlueMgr::DefaultServerLogin
800720    CGlueMgr::DeleteCharacter
800500    CGlueMgr::DisplayLoginStatus
803940    CGlueMgr::EnterWorld
801900    CGlueMgr::HandleDisplaySizeChanged
805640    CGlueMgr::Initialize
7FFF80    CGlueMgr::InitializeFFX
805130    CGlueMgr::NetDisconnectHandler
800F80    CGlueMgr::Paint
804440    CGlueMgr::Resume
801150    CGlueMgr::ServerAlertURLCallback
8008D0    CGlueMgr::SetScreen
805840    CGlueMgr::Shutdown
803E30    CGlueMgr__AddChangedOptionWarning
5DD160    CGxDevice::BuildSelectionMatrix
903F10    CGxDevice::Caps
8435D0    CGxDevice::CapsAspectRatio
8470F0    CGxDevice::Ctor
8434E0    CGxDevice::DeviceOverride
848F10    CGxDevice::IShaderLoad
842270    CGxDevice::LogOpen
845150    CGxDevice::Pop
40BDD0    CGxDevice::Push
849830    CGxDevice::ShaderCreate
852C60    CGxDeviceD3d11::ILoadD3dLib
84BC90    CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc118
856700    CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc24_and_31
859300    CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc49
858690    CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc55
84DD20    CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceCreate
852F10    CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceCreate_0
84D270    CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceSetFormat
84B390    CGxDeviceD3d::EvictManagedResources
84BE00    CGxDeviceD3d::ILoadD3dLib
851520    CGxDeviceOpenGl::DeviceSetFormat
840230    CGxTexFlags::CGxTexFlags
44B7A0    CInputControl::Ctor
449030    CInputControl::EnterWorld
449850    CInputControl::VehicleAimChange
43BD40    CInputControl::sub_43BD40
449760    CInputControl::sub_449760
5081F0    CLayoutFrame::IsProtected
825510    CM2Model::Animate
8212B0    CM2Model::AnimateMT
820270    CM2Model::AnimateMTSimple
814C60    CM2Model::ChangeFrameOfReference
814790    CM2Model::DetachFromParent
819650    CM2Model::GetAttachmentPivot
8261C0    CM2Model::GetAttachmentWorldTransform
81C460    CM2Model::GetSequenceInfo
8195C0    CM2Model::HasAttachment
818090    CM2Model::HasSequence
816590    CM2Model::HasTexture
823A20    CM2Model::InitializeLoaded
814070    CM2Model::IsLoaded
820B80    CM2Model::Release
814440    CM2Model::WaitForLoad
827650    CM2Scene::BeginHitTest
829A50    CM2Scene::EndHitTest
829C70    CM2Scene::EndHitTestCollisionWorld
730200    CMap::CreateMapObjDef_0
773390    CMap::LoadTexture
788EC0    CMap::QueryAreaIdTerrain
797CA0    CMap::SafeLoad
784990    CMap::SafeOpen
784B20    CMap::SafeRead
767B80    CMapChunk::UnpackAlphaBits
767590    CMapChunk::UnpackAlphaShadowBits
734710    CMapEntity::QueryInterior
7348D0    CMapEntity::QueryMapObjAreaTable
734B40    CMapEntity::QueryMapObjIDs
748360    CMapObj::Create
745B00    CMapObj::CreateWmoIgnoreFlags
7462B0    CMapObj::GetGroup
745F30    CMapObj::GetGroupFlags
746B30    CMapObj::Intersect
7460B0    CMapObj::TestGroupBounds
793D70    CMapObjGroup::GetTextureList
734650    CMapStaticEntity::GetMapObjAndGroup
762830    CMapStaticEntity::ModelEventCallback
B2ED80    CMath::GetBitSetCount
4C6BF0    CMath::normalizeangle0to2pi_
B2EDA0    CMath::sub_B2EDA0
B2EE60    CMath::sub_B2EE60
B2EFC0    CMath::sub_B2EFC0
B2F0F0    CMath::sub_B2F0F0
B2F120    CMath::sub_B2F120
4C6C30    CMath__normalizeAngleNegPiToPi_
58B850    CMissile::CMissile
58B260    CMissile::ClearInFlightMissiles
58A840    CMissile::DeleteSelf
589BA0    CMissile::FireMissiles
58AFC0    CMissile::ReachedTarget
588160    CMissile::_CMissile
A03F60    CModelComplex::CModelComplex
5E7190    CMoveSpline::Dtor
5E70E0    CMoveSpline::sub_5E70E0
577620    CMovement::AddPlayerMoveEvent
A1FAD0    CMovement::CalcDirection
A1FD20    CMovement::CalcFallStartElevation
A21E80    CMovement::CreateMovementStatus
A20250    CMovement::CreateSplineAndSetDest
A22600    CMovement::FillFromStatus
A1FDB0    CMovement::FillFromStatus_Falling
A22B80    CMovement::ForceStopStrafe
5773E0    CMovement::FromClientCreate
A1FFB0    CMovement::GetDistanceFallen
571BB0    CMovement::GetGroundNormal
572500    CMovement::GetMoveStartTime
605FD0    CMovement::GroundNormal
576AC0    CMovement::HandleSplinePackets_1235_1236
43B7A0    CMovement::HasSpline_IsNotSplineMover
43B770    CMovement::IsFalling
57AEA0    CMovement::OnKnockback
A26700    CMovement::OnMoveStop_MoveFlag_0x4000
5793E0    CMovement::OnSetPitch
571940    CMovement::OnSplineMoveToggleFeatherFall
573F70    CMovement::OnSplineMoveToggleHover
571760    CMovement::OnSplineMoveToggleRunMode
5769B0    CMovement::OnSplineMoveUnRoot
571880    CMovement::OnSplineSetRunSpeed
575CF0    CMovement::ProcessMoveEvent
A20330    CMovement::SetMovementFlag_0x8000000
575A20    CMovement::SetTransportAndSend_909
572130    CMovement::SplineFlags
A23C60    CMovement::StartFlight
A20450    CMovement::ToggleMovementFlag2_0x100
41EC10    CMovement::UpdateFacing
5716E0    CMovement::field_D0
41F420    CMovement::sub_41F420
41F650    CMovement::sub_41F650
41F930    CMovement::sub_41F930
41F970    CMovement::sub_41F970
43B7C0    CMovement::sub_43B7C0
56E040    CMovement::sub_56E040
571770    CMovement::sub_571770
571CF0    CMovement::sub_571CF0
572080    CMovement::sub_572080
572170    CMovement::sub_572170
572400    CMovement::sub_572400
572D80    CMovement::sub_572D80
573790    CMovement::sub_573790
573C90    CMovement::sub_573C90
575A80    CMovement::sub_575A80
576360    CMovement::sub_576360
576420    CMovement::sub_576420
576690    CMovement::sub_576690
576950    CMovement::sub_576950
576AF0    CMovement::sub_576AF0
577760    CMovement::sub_577760
5779C0    CMovement::sub_5779C0
577C50    CMovement::sub_577C50
577D20    CMovement::sub_577D20
577DA0    CMovement::sub_577DA0
577E30    CMovement::sub_577E30
578540    CMovement::sub_578540
578BD0    CMovement::sub_578BD0
5792C0    CMovement::sub_5792C0
5793A0    CMovement::sub_5793A0
607C10    CMovement::sub_607C10
6082E0    CMovement::sub_6082E0
609260    CMovement::sub_609260
A1F9E0    CMovement::sub_A1F9E0
A1FC00    CMovement::sub_A1FC00
A20180    CMovement::sub_A20180
A201F0    CMovement::sub_A201F0
A20960    CMovement::sub_A20960
A20B60    CMovement::sub_A20B60
A20D20    CMovement::sub_A20D20
A21390    CMovement::sub_A21390
A220A0    CMovement::sub_A220A0
A22590    CMovement::sub_A22590
A226F0    CMovement::sub_A226F0
A262B0    CMovement::sub_A262B0
A26460    CMovement::sub_A26460
A264F0    CMovement::sub_A264F0
A26540    CMovement::sub_A26540
A266C0    CMovement::sub_A266C0
A27260    CMovement::sub_A27260
5737F0    CMovementData_C::ForceSetTransportInt
579A90    CMovementGlobals::sub_579A90
A20610    CMovementGlobalsCloseLogFile
A1FBD0    CMovementShared::CalcCurrentSpeed
A21110    CMovementShared::CalcDirection
A252B0    CMovementShared::ChangeRunSpeed
A25EC0    CMovementShared::EnableGravity
A203E0    CMovementShared::FeatherFall
A1F8C0    CMovementShared::GetBaseSpeed
A20400    CMovementShared::Hover
A1FCC0    CMovementShared::IsJumpingUp
A26390    CMovementShared::Jump
A203B0    CMovementShared::PostFeatherFall
A21E30    CMovementShared::RemoveSpline
A23FF0    CMovementShared::SetRawFacing
A25BB0    CMovementShared::SetRunMode
A23CB0    CMovementShared::StartAscensionDescension
576B10    CMovementShared::StartFlight
A22A10    CMovementShared::StartMove
A233E0    CMovementShared::StartPitch
A22AE0    CMovementShared::StartStrafe
A23980    CMovementShared::StartSwim
A22E50    CMovementShared::StartTurn
A23D10    CMovementShared::StopAscensionDescension
A21840    CMovementShared::StopFalling
A26A60    CMovementShared::StopSwim
A270B0    CMovementShared::TryRoot
A261C0    CMovementShared::TryStartFalling
A20340    CMovementShared::UnMarkAwaitingLoad
A214C0    CMovementShared::UpdateAnchors
698280    CMovementStatus::CMovementStatus
573530    CMovement_C::ApplyMovement
579420    CMovement_C::CallMoveEventHandlers
605350    CMovement_C::CollisionBoxDoesntFit
57AB20    CMovement_C::ExecuteMovement
607020    CMovement_C::GetCurrentHoverHeight
571A20    CMovement_C::GetMoveStatus
572010    CMovement_C::Halt
573FC0    CMovement_C::HandlePendingActions
573310    CMovement_C::HeartBeat
572620    CMovement_C::Launch
579100    CMovement_C::OnFlightLocal
577870    CMovement_C::OnMoveStartLocal
577A90    CMovement_C::OnMoveStopLocal
578F60    CMovement_C::OnPitchStopLocal
577C20    CMovement_C::OnSetFlying
578A30    CMovement_C::OnSetPitchLocal
578980    CMovement_C::OnSetRawFacingLocal
573D20    CMovement_C::OnSplineStop
578F40    CMovement_C::OnSwimStart
578DC0    CMovement_C::OnSwimStart2
57B080    CMovement_C::OnSwimStartLocal
573F30    CMovement_C::OnSwimStop
578ED0    CMovement_C::OnSwimStop2
578E30    CMovement_C::OnSwimStopLocal
573E60    CMovement_C::RemoveFromMoversList
571D50    CMovement_C::SetCollisionBox
572F70    CMovement_C::SetInterpolation
575AB0    CMovement_C::Teleport
5721D0    CMovement_C::UpdateHeartbeatTimer
579BF0    CMovement_C::UpdatePlayerMovement
572870    CMovement_C::UpdateTransportStatus
487390    CNetClient::SetUserNameAndSessionKey
4CFD00    CNetClient::sub_4CFD00
5E6640    CObjectEffect::StopLoopingEffect
5E1350    CObjectEffect::TriggerLoopingEffect
5E12B0    CObjectEffect::TriggerOneShotEffect
5E2030    CObjectEffect::_CObjectEffect
41F090    CPassenger::GetPosition
41EC60    CPassenger::GetRawFacing
A32440    CPhaseShift::operator_equal
5756E0    CPlayerMoveQueue::Enqueue
80BD00    CRealmList::UpdateList
4FC580    CRenderBatch::QueueCallback
B25AA0    CRibbonEmitter__ChangeFrameOfReference
8A00F0    CSRWLock::Enter
8A4500    CSRWLock::Leave
50FD20    CScriptRegion::ProtectedFunctionsAllowed
445E30    CSimpleCamera::SetFacing
4F97E0    CSimpleFontString::SetText
4FE020    CSimpleFontString::UpdateString
502D00    CSimpleFrame::Hide
505050    CSimpleFrame::OnFrameRender
502D50    CSimpleFrame::Show
50A8D0    CSimpleRegion::SetVertexColor
50F490    CSimpleStatusBar::SetMinMaxValues
4FCF20    CSimpleTexture::SetTexture
501800    CSimpleTop::CSimpleTop
500DC0    CSimpleTop::QueueFrame
4FF1C0    CSimpleTop::SetCursor
46F130    CSimpleUI::CreateTooltip
8727E0    CStatus::Add
872990    CStatus::CStatus
5FF040    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::Create
5FDBD0    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::GetDestDisplayID
5FDF60    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::HandleComponentPrep
5FDB90    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::HandleComponentRenderPrep
5FEF40    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::UpdateState
5FDF90    CUnitDisplayTransition_C__MaybeCreateCharacterComponent
60DB00    CVar::Destroy
655E50    CVar::Lookup
655E70    CVar::LookupRegistered
656BF0    CVar::Register
8CF1C0    CVar::RegisterAll
6553B0    CVar::Set
6554C0    CVar::Set2
8C1470    CVarArrayWrapper::RawGetValue
8C1450    CVarArrayWrapper::RawSetValue
8C6590    CVarArrayWrapper::UpdateFromVersion
5E76A0    CVehicleCamera_C::ComputeSafeCurWorldPos
5E7B90    CVehicleCamera_C::GetRelativeTo
5ED8A0    CVehiclePassenger_C::OnRequestControlEnd
5EA0B0    CVehicle_C::BuildWorldMatrix
447B50    CVehicle_C::GetVehicleSeatRec
5E9B60    CVehicle_C::GetVehicleSeatRec2
5EAB70    CVehicle_C::UpdatePassengerSoundPositions
5EA690    CVehicle_C::UpdateSeatVacancy
5EAC80    CVehicle_C::UpdateWorldMatrix
59E110    CWorld::ObjectCreate
72F350    CWorldMap::LoadWorldMap
732410    CWorldMap::QueryOutdoors
76AF70    CWorldMap::SetHitTestDebug
76AB00    CWorldMap::SetHitTestDebug2
7641B0    CWorldMap::VectorIntersect
763790    CWorldMap::VectorIntersectEntitys
763990    CWorldMap::VectorIntersectMapObjDefs
763FC0    CWorldMap::VectorIntersectTerrain
62E130    CZoneSoundManager::Stop
708170    CZoneSoundManager::Stop_0
A27BF0    CalculateFacingTo
5E6C90    CallVFunc57OnObject
54C800    Call_SARC4ProcessBuffer
54AA40    CameraCreate
54AA60    CameraDuplicate
55DC30    CanSummonFriend
800880    CancelRealmListQuery
7FF360    CaptureScreen
8E8FB0    ChannelCommand
807F50    CharSelectRegisterScriptFunctions
80C3A0    CharacterCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
9CD7B0    CheckEventWorldStateUITimerUpdate
448DB0    CheckToCancelCurrentChannelSpell
5F36C0    CheckToSanitizeUnitLowGuid
4877A0    CheckUnkUInt64
B09FB0    Checksum
6616E0    ClearBattleNetDllImports
5AC250    ClickToMove::CanMoveTo
5B3E50    ClickToMove::GetInteractDistanceOfAction
406F30    ClientBeginInitializingArchives
4CF280    ClientConnection:::ClientConnection
4D00A0    ClientConnection::AccountLogin
4CFE40    ClientConnection::Cancel
4D03E0    ClientConnection::CharacterAbortLogout
4D0360    ClientConnection::CharacterSetInGame
6256D0    ClientConnection::ClientConnection
6247D0    ClientConnection::HandleAddonInfo
4CFF60    ClientConnection::HandleCantConnect
4D0AC0    ClientConnection::HandleCharacterLoginFailed
624820    ClientConnection::HandleClientCacheVersion
4CFEA0    ClientConnection::HandleConnect
4CFF10    ClientConnection::HandleDisconnect
4D0BC0    ClientConnection::HandleLogoutComplete
625D00    ClientConnection::InternalDestructor
625150    ClientConnection::SendPlayerLoginOpcode
4078D0    ClientContinueInitializingArchives
A06F50    ClientDB::GetRow
495020    ClientDBDisconnect
495030    ClientDb::StringLookup
406AE0    ClientDestroyGame
4D95D0    ClientDestroyGameTime
4D9510    ClientGameTimeTickHandler
402930    ClientIdle
405F00    ClientInitializeGame
571580    ClientInitializeGame_0
B035B0    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_LOGON_CHALLENGE
B03970    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_LOGON_PROOF
B03B50    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_CHALLENGE
B03C20    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_PROOF
B03420    ClientLink::CMD_REALM_LIST
B03DF0    ClientLink::CMD_XFER_DATA
B03D10    ClientLink::CMD_XFER_INITIATE
4029B0    ClientPostClose
403CC0    ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
4CEFF0    ClientServices::CanTryAgain
4D01A0    ClientServices::CharacterCreate
4D0460    ClientServices::CharacterLogout
55A000    ClientServices::ClearMessageHandlers_2
4CFFD0    ClientServices::Connect
4D1DA0    ClientServices::ConnectToSelectedServer
4CEA40    ClientServices::Connection
4D05A0    ClientServices::DeleteCharacter
4CEA00    ClientServices::Disconnect
4CF230    ClientServices::GetCharacterClass
4CF240    ClientServices::GetCharacterSex
4CF120    ClientServices::GetErrorToken
4CEFB0    ClientServices::GetSelectedRealmName
4CEFE0    ClientServices::GetServerAlertURL
4873C0    ClientServices::GetSessionKey
4D0C20    ClientServices::Initialize
4CEA50    ClientServices::LoginConnection
4CFD50    ClientServices::PollStatus
4CEBD0    ClientServices::Send
4CEBB0    ClientServices::Send2
4085D0    ClientServices::SendPacket
4D1C70    ClientServices::SetSelectedRealmInfo
4CF0A0    ClientServices__GetSelectedRealm
48F490    ClntObjMgrDestroyShared
4902F0    ClntObjMgrDestroyStd
48E2C0    ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects
48D1F0    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
4031D0    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj
48D240    ClntObjMgrGetMapID
48E240    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
490E40    ClntObjMgrInitializeStd
48E5C0    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
48D160    ClntObjMgrPop
48D120    ClntObjMgrPush
5E6B80    ClntObjMgrSetMovementGlobals
48F360    ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
57BF70    CloseAllLootRolls
871F70    CmdLineGetBool
871FA0    CmdLineProcess
A3A9C0    ComSat::Hash32
A344B0    ComSat::Interface::Create
4DDBD0    ComSat::LeaveAllSessions
A347D0    ComSat::Manager:::Manager
A34230    ComSat::Manager:::Manager_0
A32F70    ComSat::Manager::CallbackClear
A32F60    ComSat::Manager::CallbackSet
A33BD0    ComSat::Manager::DebugSetSequenceDelay
A33BE0    ComSat::Manager::DebugSetSoundOutputDelay
A33B80    ComSat::Manager::DeviceError
6BAEE0    ComSat::Manager::DoesLocalPlayerHaveHeadset
A332B0    ComSat::Manager::DoesTalkerHaveHeadset
A332E0    ComSat::Manager::EnumerateCaptureDevices
A332D0    ComSat::Manager::EnumerateOutputDevices
A335E0    ComSat::Manager::IncomingVoiceData
A33200    ComSat::Manager::IsSessionMuted
A33170    ComSat::Manager::IsTalkerMuted
A33260    ComSat::Manager::IsTalkerTalkingInSession
A339F0    ComSat::Manager::LocalChatDataReady
A32F90    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerChangeCaptureDevice
A32F80    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerChangeOutputDevice
A33CB0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerCreate
A33D20    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerDestroy
A32FC0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerEnable
A33010    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerEnableVoiceLevelCallback
A32FB0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerGetCurrentCaptureDeviceIndex
A32FA0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerGetCurrentOutputDeviceIndex
A34280    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSelectSession
A33040    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetRemoteTalkerVolume
A33150    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetSessionPriority
A33070    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetSessionVolume
A32FD0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerThreshold
A33B50    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerVoiceLevel
A34140    ComSat::Manager::Manager
A331C0    ComSat::Manager::MuteSession
A331A0    ComSat::Manager::MuteTalker
A33AF0    ComSat::Manager::RemotePlayerTalkNotifyStart
A33B20    ComSat::Manager::RemotePlayerTalkNotifyStop
A33920    ComSat::Manager::SendVoiceDataToCurrentSession
A345F0    ComSat::Manager::SessionAddLocal
A33F10    ComSat::Manager::SessionAddRemote
A34540    ComSat::Manager::SessionCreate
A33DB0    ComSat::Manager::SessionDestroy
A330C0    ComSat::Manager::SessionGetTalkerByIndex
A330A0    ComSat::Manager::SessionNumMembers
A34300    ComSat::Manager::SessionRemove
A34240    ComSat::Manager::SessionSetNetworkId
A33FE0    ComSat::Manager::SessionSetTalkerNetworkIdLocal
A34020    ComSat::Manager::SessionSetTalkerNetworkIdRemote
A33120    ComSat::Manager::SessionSetTalkerPriority
A32F30    ComSat::Manager::Work
A38B50    ComSat::Network::Manager::Manager
A38B90    ComSat::Network::Manager::Work
4DC7A0    ComSat::NotifyLocalTalkerStart
4DC7E0    ComSat::NotifyLocalTalkerStop
4DC820    ComSat::NotifyTalkerStart
4DC860    ComSat::NotifyTalkerStop
4DDA60    ComSat::OnSessionLeave
4DD2A0    ComSat::PopulateSession
4DD400    ComSat::RosterUpdate
4DDFB0    ComSat::SetCurrentSession
A35EF0    ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsRemoteTalkerMuted
A36010    ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsSessionMuted
A35450    ComSat::Sound::Manager::LocalTalkerEnable
A348C0    ComSat::Sound::Manager::LocalTalkerThreshold
A35310    ComSat::Sound::Manager::Manager
A35560    ComSat::Sound::Manager::SessionNumMembers
A34830    ComSat::Sound::Manager::SetCallback
A38530    ComSat::Sound::Manager::Work
4DF5E0    ComSatClient_Init
4DF480    ComSatThread__Init
A38EF0    ComSat__BitPacker__BitPacker
A390A0    ComSat__BitPacker__Finalize
A38F30    ComSat__BitPacker__PackBits
A38F20    ComSat__BitPacker___BitPacker
A33660    ComSat__Manager__PackBitpackedVariableBitrateData
A33850    ComSat__Manager__PackStableBitrateData
A39350    ComSat__Session__Send
A34910    ComSat__Sound__Manager__GetMaxEncodedFrameLength
A34900    ComSat__Sound__Manager__GetMinEncodedFrameLength
7AAB20    ComSat__Sound__Manager__IsLocalPlayerTalking
7C3810    ComSat__Sound__Manager__IsRemoteTalkerTalkingInSession
A348F0    ComSat__Sound__Manager__IsUsingVariableBitrateCodec
559670    CombatLog::HandleSpellHealLog
559810    CombatLog::HandleSpellLogEnergizeLog
558C30    CombatLog::HandleSpellLogExecute
558AA0    CombatLog::HandleSpellLogMiss
559290    CombatLog::HandleSpellNonMeleeDamageLog
559920    CombatLog::HandleSpellRemoveLog
4DF0D0    Comsat::VoicePlateStart
4DD170    Comsat::VoicePlateStop
4DF060    Comsat::VoiceStart
4DD110    Comsat::VoiceStop
804220    Console::PrintF
654D60    ConsoleCommandInitialize
654C90    ConsoleCommandRegister
653FA0    ConsoleCommandUnregister
654450    ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
637910    ConsoleDetectDetectHardware
636F10    ConsoleDeviceInitialize
635980    ConsoleDeviceInitialize_0
653900    ConsolePrintf
6102D0    ConsoleScreenDestroy
610130    ConsoleScreenInitialize
60E240    ConsoleSetHotKey
610350    ConsoleWrite
6538B0    ConsoleWriteA
872340    CoordinateSetAspectRatio
A28200    CopyAndExpandDescriptors
84FE90    CreateCGxDeviceD3d
5F3DD0    CreateCombatLogEntry
8400E0    CreateGxDevice
48FE60    CreateObject::sub_48FE60
5F1800    CreateVehiclePassenger
464860    CreatureStats::GetName
A1D730    Crypt::Panama::Iterate
A1DC00    Crypt::PanamaCypher::ProcessBuffer
A1D650    Crypt::PanamaCypher::xorbuf
449910    CurrentVehicleSeatHasFlag
486580    CursorDropItem
4866E0    CursorResetMode
4863D0    CursorSetHeldItem
4865A0    CursorSetMode
486010    CursorSetResetMode
4A9C10    DBCache_ArenaTeam
4A8330    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache::Destroy
4A8C10    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache::Destructor
4ABCF0    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache::InternalDelete
4A5420    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache::InternalNew
4A7B50    DBCache_CGPetition::Destroy
4A8AF0    DBCache_CGPetition::Destructor
4ABC60    DBCache_CGPetition::InternalDelete
4A4E80    DBCache_CGPetition::InternalNew
4A8F00    DBCache_Creature
4A3C10    DBCache_Creature::CancelCallback
4A65E0    DBCache_CreatureStats::Destroy
4A87F0    DBCache_CreatureStats::Destructor
4ABAE0    DBCache_CreatureStats::InternalDelete
4A3F20    DBCache_CreatureStats::InternalNew
4B12D0    DBCache_CreatureStats_C::GetRecord
4ACB30    DBCache_CreatureStats_C::GetRecordBase
49BE30    DBCache_CreatureStats_C::SendSingleQuery
4A9D40    DBCache_Dance
4A85D0    DBCache_DanceCache::Destroy
4A8C70    DBCache_DanceCache::Destructor
4ABD20    DBCache_DanceCache::InternalDelete
4A5600    DBCache_DanceCache::InternalNew
4A9030    DBCache_GameObject
4A3C90    DBCache_GameObject::CancelCallback
4A6890    DBCache_GameObjectStats::Destroy
4A8850    DBCache_GameObjectStats::Destructor
4ABB10    DBCache_GameObjectStats::InternalDelete
4A4110    DBCache_GameObjectStats::InternalNew
4A93C0    DBCache_Guild
4A70B0    DBCache_Guild::Destroy
4A8970    DBCache_Guild::Destructor
4ABBA0    DBCache_Guild::InternalDelete
4A46B0    DBCache_Guild::InternalNew
4B17D0    DBCache_GuildStats_C::GetRecord2
496F20    DBCache_Initialize
4A99B0    DBCache_ItemText
4A7DF0    DBCache_ItemText::Destroy
4A8B50    DBCache_ItemText::Destructor
4ABC90    DBCache_ItemText::InternalDelete
4A5060    DBCache_ItemText::InternalNew
4A9290    DBCache_Name
4A3D10    DBCache_Name::CancelCallback
4A6DF0    DBCache_NameCache::Destroy
4A8910    DBCache_NameCache::Destructor
4B1360    DBCache_NameCache::GetRecord
4ADDF0    DBCache_NameCache::GetRecordBase
4ABB70    DBCache_NameCache::InternalDelete
4A44D0    DBCache_NameCache::InternalNew
49C040    DBCache_NameCache::SendSingleQuery
4A9160    DBCache_Npc
4A6B40    DBCache_NpcText::Destroy
4A88B0    DBCache_NpcText::Destructor
4ABB40    DBCache_NpcText::InternalDelete
4A42F0    DBCache_NpcText::InternalNew
4A9620    DBCache_PageText
4A75F0    DBCache_PageText::Destroy
4A8A30    DBCache_PageText::Destructor
4ABC00    DBCache_PageText::InternalDelete
4A4B00    DBCache_PageText::InternalNew
77BE40    DBCache_PageTextCache::InternalDelete
4A9750    DBCache_PetName
4A3E30    DBCache_PetName::CancelCallback
4A78A0    DBCache_PetNameCache::Destroy
4A8A90    DBCache_PetNameCache::Destructor
4B1860    DBCache_PetNameCache::GetRecord
4ABC30    DBCache_PetNameCache::InternalDelete
4A4CA0    DBCache_PetNameCache::InternalNew
49F1A0    DBCache_PetNameCache::Invalidate
4A9880    DBCache_Petition
4A94F0    DBCache_Quest
4A7350    DBCache_QuestCache::Destroy
4A89D0    DBCache_QuestCache::Destructor
4ABBD0    DBCache_QuestCache::InternalDelete
4A4890    DBCache_QuestCache::InternalNew
4A9AE0    DBCache_Warden
4A8090    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::Destroy
4A8BB0    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::Destructor
4ABCC0    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::InternalDelete
4A5240    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::InternalNew
A28740    DBDanceCache_Unpack
A29100    DBPageTextCache_Unpack
632440    DNameNode::DNameNode
4B0A60    DbArenaTeamCache::Load
4B0810    DbArenaTeamCache_GetInfoBlockById
496AD0    DbCache_LoadAll
4ACE80    DbCreatureCache::Load
A28950    DbCreatureCache_Unpack
4B0FA0    DbDanceCache::Load
4B1960    DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
4AD4C0    DbGameObjectCache::Load
4B1300    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
4AD170    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockByIdInternal
A28C80    DbGameObjectCache_Unpack
4AE270    DbGuildCache::Load
4AFE20    DbItemTextCache::Load
4AFB60    DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
A28EB0    DbNPCTextCache_Unpack
4B1480    DbNameCache::Load
4ADB00    DbNpcCache::Load
4AEE00    DbPageTextCache::Load
4AEAD0    DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
4AF330    DbPetNameCache::Load
4B1890    DbPetition1Cache_GetInfoBlockById
4AF870    DbPetitionCache::Load
4AD7B0    DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
4AE7E0    DbQuestCache::Load
4EB380    DbQuestCache_Unpack
4B0480    DbWardenCache::Load
4B0140    DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById
53F5E0    DefaultAsyncObjectCleanupCallback
45B820    DeleteInterfaceFiles
95BFE0    DisplayQuestFailed
4E9720    DisplayQuestPoint
872FC0    DynamicString::Append
872DC0    DynamicString::DynamicString
872DD0    DynamicString::Free
872EB0    DynamicString::Resize
873050    DynamicString::Unknown1
403C90    ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
8A00E0    EventGetCurrentContext
8A01E0    EventIsButtonDown
8A0240    EventIsKeyDown
8A0760    EventPostClose
8A0320    EventQueuePost
8A07D0    EventRegister
8A03D0    EventRegisterEx
8A0690    EventSetMouseMode
402960    EventSetTimer
8A0540    EventSetTimer_1
8A07F0    EventUnregister
8A0460    EventUnregisterEx
89D110    FFX__InitCVars
9A6880    FactionRec::sub_9A6880
565CB0    FindEmptySwapIndex
42C4E0    FrameScript::CreateTable
42BDB0    FrameScript::Equal
839AE0    FrameScript::FillScriptMethodTable
42C3A0    FrameScript::FindTable
5BBBF0    FrameScript::GetLocalizedText
4EF0C0    FrameScript::GetParamValue
42C370    FrameScript::GetTable
83B0B0    FrameScript::GetVariable
875CE0    FrameScript::InvalidPtrCheck
42BCC0    FrameScript::IsCFunction
42C0E0    FrameScript::PushInteger
42C340    FrameScript::PushThread
42C310    FrameScript::PushUserData
42BD60    FrameScript::RawEqual
401730    FrameScript::Reload
42BA20    FrameScript::Remove
5F6BC0    FrameScript::SignalCombatLogEvent
83B070    FrameScript::UnregisterFunction
42BF60    FrameScript::objlen
42C2E0    FrameScript::pushboolean
42C700    FrameScript::setfield
420040    FrameScript::sub_420040
420270    FrameScript::sub_420270
4210E0    FrameScript::sub_4210E0
42B6D0    FrameScript::sub_42B6D0
42C000    FrameScript::tothread
42C020    FrameScript::touserdata
83F450    FrameScript_CreateEvents
83DE40    FrameScript_Execute
83C230    FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer
83EC60    FrameScript_Flush
83AE00    FrameScript_GetContext
83AF50    FrameScript_GetCurrentFunction
83AE30    FrameScript_GetCurrentObject
83AD60    FrameScript_GetPluralIndex
83D310    FrameScript_GetText
83D150    FrameScript_Initialize
83CCB0    FrameScript_Object::RegisterScriptObject
83B030    FrameScript_RegisterFunction
83E2E0    FrameScript_RegisterScriptEvent
83F3A0    FrameScript_SignalEvent
83E870    FrameScript_SignalEvent2
83E600    FrameScript_UnregisterScriptEvent
8A09B0    FrameTime::GetCurTimeMs
8A0AC0    FrameTime__Initialize
4EFCA0    FrameXML_CheckSignature
4EE5D0    FrameXML_CreateFrames
4ECFE0    FrameXML_FreeHashNodes
4EC450    FrameXML_GetDebugLevel
4EDFB0    FrameXML_RegisterDefault
4EC440    FrameXML_SetDebugLevel
4D4210    FriendList::Destroy
4D2390    FriendList::Destructor
4D22E0    FriendList::FriendList
4D7740    FriendList::Initialize
4D44D0    FriendList::RemoveFriend
4D5DA0    FriendList::RemoveFriend_0
4D4650    FriendList::SendWho
4D4550    FriendList::SetNotes
5F3540    GUIDToString
408FF0    GameClientCommands::Install
408580    GameClientCommands::Uninstall
554D80    GameObjectStats::GetName
59A110    GameObject_C::PlayAnimatedSound
45BB60    GetAddonsCount
44BBE0    GetArenaGUID
93D2E0    GetArenaMemberInfoByGuid
93E8B0    GetArenaPetGUID
44BC10    GetArenaPetGUIDCount
9BB1F0    GetBagAtIndex
5F27B0    GetBagItem
94F520    GetBossGUID
8E87A0    GetChannelById
8E8730    GetChannelByName
8E59C0    GetChatMessage
8E5AB0    GetChatMessageEx
5AC2F0    GetClickToMoveStruct
45B6B0    GetCodeInterfaceVersion
5F5390    GetCombatLogFlags
5F34F0    GetCombatLogFlagsRaidFlags
5F3C10    GetCombatLogObjectName
8C5830    GetComboPointsForGuid
92B9E0    GetCommentatorGUID
4BF3E0    GetComputerName
8CA290    GetCorpsePosition
4CEBF0    GetCurrentBattleNetPortal
44BC50    GetCurrentQuestGiverGUID
40ECA7    GetDebugString
4E5F60    GetDeclinedWord
4BF2C0    GetExeName
4EAE10    GetGameTableValue
4BF770    GetGlobalMemoryStatus
605D50    GetGroundNormal
8C5BB0    GetGroupMemberInfoByGuid
44F430    GetGuidByKeyword
44E2F0    GetGuildGuid
5547A0    GetHomebindAreaId
4C5C50    GetInstallLocation
665900    GetIntFrom_ppChar
5A6300    GetItemIDByName
5F2960    GetItemTypeCountCallback
B02420    GetLiquidTypeRecForArea
495240    GetMapDifficultyInfoByMapIdAndDifficulty
495350    GetMapResetTime
495380    GetMaxPlayersForMap
961CA0    GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
48E3C0    GetObjectPtr
8FC590    GetPartyMemberGUID
8FD440    GetPartyPetGUID
5F5E60    GetPendingCombatLogData
8A6620    GetPendingSpellCast
9504D0    GetPetComboPoints
8A5C90    GetPowerNameByIndex
553AD0    GetProficiency
4B1800    GetQuestCacheRow
4AE590    GetQuestCacheRowInternal
55E1F0    GetQuestIdFromIndex
95C310    GetQuestItemRewards
469870    GetQuestLink
95C180    GetQuestSortId
95ED90    GetQuestSuggestedPlayers
95ECB0    GetQuestTag
961BB0    GetQuestTitle
95EC60    GetQuestTitleText
8C4640    GetRaidMemberGUID
8CA170    GetRaidPetGUID
92CF20    GetRaidTargetIndexFromGuid
80AAF0    GetRealmPopulation
4D1E20    GetReamInfo
9A6020    GetRepListRepValue
5B0200    GetReputationIndexForFaction
4D2660    GetSocialInfoByGuid
4953B0    GetSpellEffectRec
8A6B50    GetSpellFailedEventString
9139B0    GetSpellIdByName
8AB640    GetSpellIdForDifficulty
8B0F70    GetSpellManaCostByID
8BC6D0    GetSpellVisualRow
5ADEC0    GetSummonPropertiesRow
8E6200    GetTimeString
4BF300    GetTimeString_0
83AE10    GetTotalLuaMemory
7FB3C0    GetTrackerForLocale
8C5D50    GetUIErrorTokenById
44F8B0    GetUnitByKeyword
450AD0    GetUnitFromName
4BF370    GetUserName
448000    GetVehicleUnitPtr
9CD850    GetWorldState
807330    GlueScriptEventsRegisterFunctions
B04F90    Grunt::ClientLink::SendSurveyFailed
626C20    GruntLogin:::GruntLogin
6263B0    GruntLogin::CantConnect
6260F0    GruntLogin::CommitMatrix
626370    GruntLogin::Connected
6263F0    GruntLogin::Disconnected
626A80    GruntLogin::EnterMatrix
6269B0    GruntLogin::EnterPIN
626B00    GruntLogin::EnterToken
625FC0    GruntLogin::FileAccept
626060    GruntLogin::FileComplete
626AC0    GruntLogin::FinalizeMatrix
626330    GruntLogin::GetKeyMap
626770    GruntLogin::GetLogonMethod
626190    GruntLogin::GetMatrixCoordinates
626130    GruntLogin::GetMatrixInfo
625F30    GruntLogin::GetMatrixProof
625F00    GruntLogin::GetPinInfo
6260A0    GruntLogin::GetRealmList
626310    GruntLogin::GetServerId
626030    GruntLogin::GetSurveyId
625F70    GruntLogin::GetTokenInfo
626320    GruntLogin::GetVersionChallenge
626440    GruntLogin::GetVersionProof
626290    GruntLogin::GruntLogin
626240    GruntLogin::Init
626230    GruntLogin::IsGMAccount
626210    GruntLogin::IsProPassAccount
6261F0    GruntLogin::IsTrialAccount
626340    GruntLogin::Logoff
6268B0    GruntLogin::Logon
626D70    GruntLogin::LogonResult
625FE0    GruntLogin::NextSecurityState
626730    GruntLogin::ProveVersion
626070    GruntLogin::Reconnect
626C50    GruntLogin::ReconnectResult
4C5090    GruntLogin::ReportState
6260B0    GruntLogin::RevertMatrix
626040    GruntLogin::SendSurveyData
626050    GruntLogin::SendSurveyFailed
6264D0    GruntLogin::SetMatrixInfo
625EB0    GruntLogin::SetPinInfo
625F50    GruntLogin::SetTokenInfo
626910    GruntLogin::Wait
B06BE0    Grunt__ClientLink__ClientLink
B02BA0    Grunt__ClientLink__Disconnect
B05370    Grunt__ClientLink__GetRealmList
B04A10    Grunt__ClientLink__LogonNewSession
B04C70    Grunt__ClientLink__LogonStoredSession
B03FD0    Grunt__ClientLink__PackLogon
B057C0    Grunt__ClientLink__ProveVersion
562820    GuildCharterTurnInCallback
B0F1A0    GuildGetGuildTabard
8401A0    GxDevWindow
401120    GxDevice::CallVFunc49
8418D0    GxDevice::GetCaps
6158D0    GxuFontCreateBatch
6144F0    GxuFontCreateFont
614A50    GxuFontDestroyBatch
614640    GxuFontDestroyString
612E70    GxuScene::Update
4878E0    HMAC::Prepare
4F8920    HandleClose
8722E0    HandleClose2
872300    HandleCreate
8C45F0    HasInPartyOrRaid
8CB370    HasMapFlags_0x100
9EEF50    HasPetSpell
5BCF30    HasSpell
85B700    HasWGLExtension
8A3760    IEvtQueueCheckSyncKeyState
8A36A0    IEvtQueueCheckSyncMouseState
97B380    ILVLCompareFunc
7FFC30    ILayerPaint
7FFE90    IStockInitialize
9AA8C0    InitArenaInfo
979EB0    InitAuctionHouse
94F140    InitBattlefieldInfo
92CA00    InitCommentatorInfo
9A3C70    InitEquipmentManager
98B200    InitLFGInfo
972720    InitMailInfo
57ADA0    InitMovementGlobals
48D830    InitObject
953FF0    InitPetPacketHandlers
930DE0    InitRaidInfo
9A8FA0    InitReputationInfo
7A4EB0    InitRewRepShowMask
B040C0    InitSomePacket
407E10    InitializeGlobal
44B960    InputControlDestroy
44B820    InputControlInitialize
447920    InputControlRegisterScriptFunctions
873200    InputEvent
95ED20    IsDailyQuest
4CD5C0    IsDistBetweenEnoughToFall
92CD60    IsGuidInMyRaid
8CC000    IsInFlyableArea
9A6740    IsPlayerWatchingFaction
956F70    IsStackableAucItem
9E5680    IsTicketTextValid
914CB0    IsValidSpell
55DB90    Is_RAF_Player
A2E7F0    ItemSparseRec_C::GetItemRec_C
4F96F0    LanguageProcess
71AFB0    Liquid::PurgeMaterialBank
662EB0    LoadBNetDLLAndGetExports
663370    LoadBNetDll
663440    LoadBattleNetLib
8C3AA0    LoadScriptFunctions
87BF30    LoadWardenModule
40D940    LoadingScreenAsyncCallback
40BBE0    LoadingScreenDisable
40D990    LoadingScreenWorldCallback
402C50    LogObjectInfo
402A70    LogRealmInfo
402B30    LogZoneInfo
4C4FC0    Login:::Login
4C4FA0    Login::FileData
4C4F80    Login::GetCdKeys
4C51D0    Login::GetFileStatus
4C5050    Login::IsLoggedOn
4C5040    Login::IsReconnect
4C4F70    Login::OnlineIdle
4C5BF0    Login::RealmListResult
4C5320    LoginBase::Ctor
4C5760    LoginResponse__HandleRealmData
4C5660    LoginResponse__HandleRealmData_Fake
4E3A30    LootDestroy
57C3C0    LootRoll::AllPassed
57B380    LootRoll::MasterLoot
57CB00    LootRoll::Roll
57C180    LootRoll::Start
57C630    LootRoll::Won
57BF50    LootRollDestroy
838C00    M2Cache
8310C0    M2Cache::sub_8310C0
838760    M2Cache::sub_838760
82CF00    M2LoadModel::sub_82CF00
812690    M2Model::M2Initialize
814BE0    M2Model::sub_814BE0
815A10    M2Model::sub_815A10
816160    M2Model::sub_816160
81C840    M2Model::sub_81C840
4B9450    MD5Final
4B8CA0    MD5Init
4B93A0    MD5Update
96F590    MailBoxClose
797C40    MapArea::SubmitLoadCallback
775900    MapMem::Alloc
775920    MapMem::Free
993CC0    MathState::HandleOps_2_8
993A50    MathState::HandleOps_9_20
A28260    MirrorInitialize
5E6BA0    MovementAddToTransport
5E7000    MovementAddTransport
57B300    MovementDestroy
5E6B90    MovementGetGlobals
5716B0    MovementGetLastUpdateTime
5E6E60    MovementGetTransportFacing
5E6D80    MovementGetTransportMtxX
571920    MovementGlobalsGetField_12C
571690    MovementGlobalsSetField_130
403580    MovementInit
5E7020    MovementRemoveTransport
872460    NDCToDDCHeight
48A190    NETEVENTQUEUE::NETEVENTQUEUE
4C6A70    NTempest::CMath::exp2
4C69C0    NTempest::CMath::log2
4EB850    NameCache::Unpack
48A110    NetClient:::NetClient
489C90    NetClient:::NetClient_0
624730    NetClient::CantConnect
489B30    NetClient::Connect
6246B0    NetClient::Connected
489560    NetClient::DelayedDelete
488CD0    NetClient::Disconnect
6246F0    NetClient::Disconnected
487660    NetClient::GetNetStats
4894F0    NetClient::HELDMESSAGE
487B80    NetClient::HandleCantConnect
487B00    NetClient::HandleConnect
487FA0    NetClient::HandleData
487B30    NetClient::HandleDisconnect
487D50    NetClient::Initialize
6946E0    NetClient::JAMClientConnectionDispatch
6668A0    NetClient::JAMClientDispatch
488BD0    NetClient::KillConnection
488C40    NetClient::KillConnections
4D1A10    NetClient::Login
4873D0    NetClient::ProcessMessage
489700    NetClient::Send
489590    NetClient::Send2
488330    NetClient::SendDisconnectReason
487E30    NetClient::SendOnConnection
4897C0    NetClient::WCCantConnect
4874A0    NetClient::WCConnected
489030    NetClient::WCDisconnected
48A480    NetEventQueue::AddEvent
4909B0    ObjDelete
486F00    ObjectAlloc
4871D0    ObjectAllocAddHeap
486D40    ObjectFree
60F710    OnChar
60F790    OnKeyDown
60FCE0    OnKeyDownRepeat
60E280    OnKeyUp
55C410    OnTaxiTaxiNodes
7F8620    OpenArchive
9BB520    OpenBag
405DE0    OpenExpansionArchives
7A8D40    OsCloseFile
7A9040    OsCreateDirectory
7A9010    OsDeleteFile
7A8D70    OsDirectoryExists
7A8D50    OsFileExists
7A93C0    OsFileList
7A8D90    OsFileRead
879540    OsGetAsyncClocksPerSecond
879750    OsGetAsyncTimeClocks
879740    OsGetAsyncTimeMs
879530    OsGetAsyncTimeMsThreadSafe
87E8C0    OsGetAsyncTimeSec
4B89E0    OsGetCurrentModuleHandle
8755C0    OsGetProcessorCount
875F50    OsGetProcessorFeatures
87E8F0    OsGetTimeZone
4DB3E0    OsIsFirstRunningInstance
7A8F90    OsMoveFile
87CF30    OsNetAddrToStr
876340    OsPathStripFilename
87B490    OsPollJoysticks
7A90B0    OsRemoveDirectoryRecurse
87BE20    OsSecureRandom
8755D0    OsSleep
87EF30    OsTlsGetValue
87EF40    OsTlsSetValue
87EEB0    OsURLDownload
7A8DD0    OsWriteFile
8EEB00    PH_CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED
9355E0    PH_COMBATLOG_GUILD_XPGAIN
8D5A20    PH_ERR_QUEST_REWARD_MONEY_S
9AAB70    PH_EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES
935730    PH_EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST
93B910    PH_EVENT_GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE
9333F0    PH_EVENT_GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE
5541E0    PH_EVENT_GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS
93A590    PH_EVENT_GUILD_REWARDS_LIST
935670    PH_EVENT_GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE
561220    PH_EVENT_GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE
94F8A0    PH_EVENT_INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT
94FD80    PH_EVENT_INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT_2
93EC70    PH_EVENT_PVP_TYPES_ENABLED
947810    PH_EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST
9338D0    PH_EVENT_REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST_RESPONSE
554200    PH_EVENT_ROLE_CHANGED_INFORM
5542B0    PH_EVENT_ROLE_POLL_BEGIN
9302B0    PH_EVENT_UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO
93E920    PH_EVENT_WARGAME_REQUESTED
564940    PH_GROUP_LOOT
564550    PH_GROUP_PETITION
55EAA0    PH_GROUP_QUESTS
560CB0    PH_GROUP_READ_ITEM
559AA0    PH_GROUP_SPELL_REMOVE
55E9F0    PH_GROUP_VENDOR
5CF680    PH_MONSTER_MOVE
975DC0    PH_MSG_AUCTION_HELLO
97B210    PH_MSG_INSPECT_ARENA_TEAMS
96CC10    PH_MSG_LIST_STABLED_PETS
96D850    PH_MSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME
9303D0    PH_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK
92F450    PH_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM
55F180    PH_MSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM
552090    PH_MSG_TABARDVENDOR_ACTIVATE
5AD5F0    PH_SMSG_AI_REACTION
5527B0    PH_SMSG_ARENA_ERROR
93EBB0    PH_SMSG_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE
5524F0    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_COMMAND_RESULT
555AD0    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_EVENT
552480    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE
496EA0    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_QUERY_RESPONSE
9AA5F0    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER
9A9570    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_STATS
978560    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_RESULT
976AE0    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_NOTIFICATION
975E30    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_COMMAND_RESULT
978C90    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_PENDING_SALES
979120    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_RESULT
978880    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_LIST_RESULT
976E60    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_NOTIFICATION
9771E0    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_REMOVED_NOTIFICATION
5CF610    PH_SMSG_AURA_UPDATE
4892A0    PH_SMSG_AUTH_CHALLENGE
552A40    PH_SMSG_AVAILABLE_VOICE_CHANNEL
942B80    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LIST
940B50    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED
940C10    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING
93EBE0    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED
9408D0    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE
940B10    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE
9409D0    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE
93ECA0    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE
943930    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
942E60    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS_2
942DF0    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS_3
9430B0    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS_4
552CE0    PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_COMMAND_RESULT
5CB1D0    PH_SMSG_CANCEL_AUTO_REPEAT
8F1E80    PH_SMSG_CHANNEL_LIST
8E5D10    PH_SMSG_CHANNEL_MEMBER_COUNT
5CB150    PH_SMSG_CLIENT_CONTROL_UPDATE
5AD530    PH_SMSG_COMPRESSED_MOVES
4D7470    PH_SMSG_CONTACT_LIST
496BE0    PH_SMSG_CREATURE_QUERY_RESPONSE
56BC00    PH_SMSG_CROSSED_INEBRIATION_THRESHOLD
559B80    PH_SMSG_DAMAGE_CALC_LOG
497400    PH_SMSG_DANCE_QUERY_RESPONSE
8F9330    PH_SMSG_DEFENSE_MESSAGE
490D70    PH_SMSG_DESTROY_OBJECT
5D9DB0    PH_SMSG_DISMOUNT
9F07A0    PH_SMSG_DUEL_COMPLETE
9F0760    PH_SMSG_DUEL_COUNTDOWN
9F09C0    PH_SMSG_DUEL_REQUESTED
9F0830    PH_SMSG_DUEL_WINNER
55EE50    PH_SMSG_ECHO_PARTY_SQUELCH
555A10    PH_SMSG_EMOTE
8ED870    PH_SMSG_EXPECTED_SPAM_RECORDS
5AD4D0    PH_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC
489D90    PH_SMSG_FORCE_SEND_QUEUED_PACKETS
4D7420    PH_SMSG_FRIEND_STATUS
496C00    PH_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_QUERY_RESPONSE
8FBC50    PH_SMSG_GM_MESSAGECHAT
9E1270    PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_COMPLETE
9E1DC0    PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_MESSAGE
9E12A0    PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_POI
5518A0    PH_SMSG_GROUP_CANCEL
942FF0    PH_SMSG_GROUP_JOINED_BATTLEGROUND
551900    PH_SMSG_GROUP_SET_LEADER
552410    PH_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT_1
552430    PH_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT_2
552020    PH_SMSG_GUILD_DECLINE
497330    PH_SMSG_GUILD_QUERY_RESPONSE
9A8E50    PH_SMSG_INITIALIZE_FACTIONS
564AD0    PH_SMSG_INITIAL_SPELLS
553D60    PH_SMSG_INSPECT
553DC0    PH_SMSG_INSPECT_TALENT
8F97A0    PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET
8F9870    PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET_FAILED
8FCDE0    PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_SAVE_CREATED
496EF0    PH_SMSG_INVALIDATE_DANCE
496E20    PH_SMSG_INVALIDATE_PLAYER
56DD00    PH_SMSG_ITEM_REFUND_INFO_RESPONSE
56DD40    PH_SMSG_ITEM_REFUND_RESULT
497390    PH_SMSG_ITEM_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
9B7D70    PH_SMSG_LEARNED_DANCE_MOVES
56FCB0    PH_SMSG_LEARNED_SPELL
8F91E0    PH_SMSG_LOG_XPGAIN
5AD470    PH_SMSG_LOOT_LIST
970E00    PH_SMSG_MAIL_LIST_RESULT
8FBC30    PH_SMSG_MESSAGECHAT
A0A190    PH_SMSG_MINIGAME_SETUP
5D34A0    PH_SMSG_MIRRORIMAGE_DATA
5B6970    PH_SMSG_MOUNTSPECIAL_ANIM
5AA540    PH_SMSG_MULTIPLE_PACKETS
497100    PH_SMSG_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
4011E0    PH_SMSG_NOTIFICATION
9B8C40    PH_SMSG_NOTIFY_DANCE
496CB0    PH_SMSG_NPC_TEXT_UPDATE
9E0100    PH_SMSG_OFFER_PETITION_ERROR
496C20    PH_SMSG_PAGE_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
56B390    PH_SMSG_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS
496DB0    PH_SMSG_PETITION_QUERY_RESPONSE
9507B0    PH_SMSG_PET_ACTION_FEEDBACK
5AD670    PH_SMSG_PET_ACTION_SOUND
9536D0    PH_SMSG_PET_GUIDS
950740    PH_SMSG_PET_MODE
496CD0    PH_SMSG_PET_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
953A30    PH_SMSG_PET_SPELLS
9508C0    PH_SMSG_PET_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
401300    PH_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME
8FD150    PH_SMSG_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE
553B40    PH_SMSG_PLAYER_SKINNED
5AD8A0    PH_SMSG_PLAYER_VEHICLE_DATA
9B7F80    PH_SMSG_PLAY_DANCE
552BD0    PH_SMSG_PLAY_TIME_WARNING
5AD870    PH_SMSG_PRE_RESURRECT
95E620    PH_SMSG_QUERY_TIME_RESPONSE
56DD80    PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_QUEST_COMPLETE
556740    PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_STATUS_MULTIPLE
5564D0    PH_SMSG_QUEST_COMPLETE
551800    PH_SMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT
553120    PH_SMSG_QUEST_FAILED
551860    PH_SMSG_QUEST_POI_QUERY_RESPONSE
5513A0    PH_SMSG_QUEST_PUSH_RESULT
496C40    PH_SMSG_QUEST_QUERY_RESPONSE
551580    PH_SMSG_RAID_GROUP_ERROR
8F95A0    PH_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_MESSAGE
559D60    PH_SMSG_RAID_SUMMON_FAILED
551F70    PH_SMSG_REAL_GROUP_UPDATE
96F610    PH_SMSG_RECEIVED_MAIL
4883F0    PH_SMSG_REDIRECT_CLIENT
569B30    PH_SMSG_REMOVED_SPELL
4D2410    PH_SMSG_RWHOIS
9705C0    PH_SMSG_SEND_MAIL_RESULT
567D40    PH_SMSG_SEND_UNLEARN_SPELLS
8F78B0    PH_SMSG_SERVER_FIRST_ACHIEVEMENT
8F94A0    PH_SMSG_SERVER_MESSAGE
9A6270    PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_ATWAR
9A7F90    PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_STANDING
9A8ED0    PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_VISIBLE_and_some_new_opcode
9A72D0    PH_SMSG_SET_FORCED_REACTIONS
553AF0    PH_SMSG_SET_PROFICIENCY
5590F0    PH_SMSG_SPELLDAMAGESHIELD
559900    PH_SMSG_SPELLENERGIZELOG
5597F0    PH_SMSG_SPELLHEALLOG
559210    PH_SMSG_SPELLINSTAKILLLOG
5590D0    PH_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE
558C10    PH_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS
559650    PH_SMSG_SPELLNONMELEEDAMAGELOG
559AC0    PH_SMSG_SPELLORDAMAGE_IMMUNE
96D230    PH_SMSG_STABLE_RESULT
5D3440    PH_SMSG_STANDSTATE_UPDATE
9B7D20    PH_SMSG_STOP_DANCE
555940    PH_SMSG_SUMMON_REQUEST
56FDC0    PH_SMSG_SUPERCEDED_SPELL
5530D0    PH_SMSG_TALENT_UPDATE
8F04B0    PH_SMSG_TEXT_EMOTE
5D7A20    PH_SMSG_THREAT_CLEAR
5D79A0    PH_SMSG_THREAT_REMOVE
5DB490    PH_SMSG_THREAT_UPDATE
8F8F80    PH_SMSG_TITLE_EARNED
403290    PH_SMSG_TRANSFER_ABORTED
901F70    PH_SMSG_TUTORIAL_FLAGS
8E61C0    PH_SMSG_UPDATE_INSTANCE_OWNERSHIP
8E8CF0    PH_SMSG_UPDATE_LAST_INSTANCE
8F0570    PH_SMSG_USERLIST_ADD
8F0740    PH_SMSG_USERLIST_REMOVE
8EB670    PH_SMSG_USERLIST_UPDATE
8EB530    PH_SMSG_VOICE_CHAT_STATUS
555C70    PH_SMSG_VOICE_PARENTAL_CONTROLS
552B10    PH_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_LEAVE
552830    PH_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ROSTER_UPDATE
552B70    PH_SMSG_VOICE_SET_TALKER_MUTED
4D7490    PH_SMSG_WHO
4D23D0    PH_SMSG_WHOIS
8F8E20    PH_SMSG_ZONE_UNDER_ATTACK
96CE40    PH_STABLE_UNK_PACKET_1
96CF00    PH_STABLE_UNK_PACKET_2
488880    PH_sub_488880
489210    PH_sub_489210
66BBC0    PacketFree_CMSG_RECONNECT_PROOF
6703F0    PacketFree_CMSG_TRADE_CANCEL
69A130    PacketFree_CancelGuildMembershipRequest
66BA20    PacketFree_RAW_0x0B62
66A3D0    PacketFree_RAW_0x1001
66D170    PacketInit_CMSG_RECONNECT_PROOF
670640    PacketInit_CMSG_TRADE_CANCEL
69C150    PacketInit_CancelGuildMembershipRequest
66A970    PacketInit_RAW_0x1001
4908F0    PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
8A65B0    PendingSpellCast::sub_8A65B0
8B5160    PendingSpellCast::sub_8B5160
B3AF20    PendingSpellCastData::FillTargetData
8ADB30    PendingSpellCastData::sub_8ADB30
B3B020    PendingSpellCastData::sub_B3B020
96C890    PetStablesClose
9EB610    PetitionVendorClose
4E3FA0    PhaseShift_C::GetPhase
9B8290    PlayDance
5705A0    PlayerClientInitialize
6709E0    PlayerClientPortGraveyard__PlayerClientPortGraveyard
670750    PlayerClientPortGraveyard___PlayerClientPortGraveyard
565CF0    PlayerClientShutdown
4E0DA0    PlayerNameComputeScale
4E1DD0    PlayerNameInitialize
4E1230    PlayerNameShutdown
4E04D0    PlayerNameTriggerColorUpdate
4E0510    PlayerNameTriggerNameRegenerate
6707A0    PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns:::PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns
673460    PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns::PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns
6706A0    PlayerUsedFollow:::PlayerUsedFollow
673180    PlayerUsedFollow::PlayerUsedFollow
55E350    Player_C_ZoneUpdateHandler
4014C0    PrintFilterMask
658940    Process
70A270    ProcessSoundKitObjectDeleteList
872BE0    PropGet
872BD0    PropGetSelectedContext
5653D0    QuestAcceptCallback
496800    QuestCache::Constructor
56BD10    QuestCompleteCallback
4BDC40    RSA::DecryptData
624E70    RealmConnection::HandleAuthChallenge
625350    RealmConnection::PollNet
624A20    RealmConnection::SetSelectedRealm
80AA00    RealmListRegisterScriptFunctions
60FFC0    RegisterHandlers_1
481830    RegisterSharedScriptFunctions
83F760    RegisterSimpleFrameScriptMethods
B041B0    ReleaseSomePacket
95C2B0    RemoveQuestPointDisplay
B06D20    Return_False
A3AA30    Return_True
A9AA30    Returns_False2
9FCE20    Returns_True
B028F0    SARC4PrepareKey
B02740    SARC4ProcessBuffer
4BCCB0    SBig::FromArray
4BDB70    SBig::ModPow
4BD160    SBig::New
4BD1D0    SBig::ToArray
4BD8D0    SBigDel
4B7140    SCmdGetBool
4B7160    SCmdProcess
4B7270    SCmdProcessCommandLine
4B73A0    SCmdRegisterArgList
4B9610    SCrc64Buffer
4BB420    SCritSect::Enter
4BB430    SCritSect::Leave
4BB400    SCritSect::SCritSect
4B2900    SDBItemSubclassInitialize
4954F0    SDBResistancesInitialize
B024E0    SDBWMOAreaTableLookup
705630    SE3::CleanUpFMODGameSystem
710410    SE3::EmitterManagerHeartbeat
70BA50    SE3::EmitterManagerInit
709BB0    SE3::FadeInNow
710EB0    SE3::Init
7064D0    SE3::InitGameSystemForSilence
714570    SE3::Log_Init
714770    SE3::Log_Write
710CB0    SE3::PlaySoundFile
70EC80    SE3::PlaySoundKit
710D70    SE3::PlaySoundKit2
710A60    SE3::ProcessCombinableSounds
710790    SE3::ProcessDownloadList
70FBE0    SE3::ProcessGoGoGoList
708A30    SE3::Set3DPosition
707800    SE3::SetDeviceChangeCallback
708010    SE3::StopOrFadeOut
706540    SE3SoundKitProperties::ResetToDefaults
4B5F40    SErrDestroy
4B5DB0    SErrDisplayAppFatal
4B5D90    SErrDisplayAppFatalCustom
4B4A20    SErrGetErrorStr
4B4260    SErrGetLastError
4B3FC0    SErrInitialize
4B5E30    SErrRegisterHandler
4B4300    SErrSetLastError
4B4320    SErrSetLogCallback
4BB6E0    SEvent::SEvent
7A6600    SFile::Close
7A5C20    SFile::GetErrorDetails
7A5170    SFile::GetFileSize
7A5BE0    SFile::IsStreamingMode
7A8B30    SFile::Load
7A8C50    SFile::Open
7A88A0    SFile::OpenEx
7A6550    SFile::Read
7A79B0    SFile::RebuildHash
7A56E0    SFile::SetFilePointer
7A5800    SFile::Unload
7F2630    SFileAuthenticateArchiveEx
7F2A70    SFileOpenArchiveEnumerator
7A4F50    SFile__CloseArchive
7A5360    SFile__OpenArchive
658740    SHA1::Final
7B0450    SHA1::Finish
658640    SHA1::Init
658EA0    SHA1::Prepare
7AA0F0    SHA1::Process2
658680    SHA1::Update
4C16B0    SHA1Broken::Final
4C1600    SHA1Broken::Update
4C10B0    SHA1Broken::UpdateInternal
6336B0    SI3::DSP_Init
62DD50    SI3::GetWorldStateZoneSoundOverride
62FDF0    SI3::Init
62FAB0    SI3::OnFocusChanged
62E890    SI3::OverrideZoneSounds
62C500    SI3::PlayFoleySound
632350    SI3::PlayHitSound
62C670    SI3::PlayItemSound
62C420    SI3::PlayItemSound2
632050    SI3::PlayMissedSound
632200    SI3::PlayParrySound
631F60    SI3::PlaySheatheSound
6320E0    SI3::PlaySpellFizzleSound
62C380    SI3::PlayUISound
631CD0    SI3::PlayWeaponSwooshSound
630E00    SI3::RegisterCVars
B34EF0    SI3::RegisterScriptFunctions
62CDA0    SI3::SetWeatherKitID
6345C0    SI3::UpdateReverb
62C840    SI3::UpdateTaxiSounds
62E750    SI3__FreeZoneIntros
62E1B0    SI3__GetChunkLocation
62D890    SI3__GetPhaseShiftZoneSoundOverride
62CDE0    SI3__SetPlayerInside
62D0C0    SI3__SetZoneAmbienceID
62D030    SI3__SetZoneIntroMusicID
62D7A0    SI3__SetZoneMusicID
62CDF0    SI3__SetZoneReverb
62CE10    SI3__SetZoneUnderwaterReverb
62ED10    SI3__ShutDownAmbienceFlavor
62F7B0    SI3__ShutdownZoneSoundsHandler
62E3D0    SI3__StopAllMusic
62D630    SI3__StopZoneAmbience
4BE020    SLogClose
4BE4E0    SLogCreate
4BE5D0    SLogDestroy
4BE8C0    SLogWrite
491000    SMemAlignedAlloc
4B2AC0    SMemAlloc
4B2C20    SMemFree
83E460    SMemFree2
7C0D30    SMemFree3
407580    SMemFree4
4B2B20    SMemReAlloc
4BB5C0    SMutex::Create
4BB610    SMutex::Release
B3A4A0    SRP6_Client::BeginAuthentication
4BB140    SRWLock::IAllocEvent
4BB1F0    SRWLock::IFreeEvent
4B8130    SRegLoadString
4B8240    SRegLoadValue
4B82F0    SRegSaveString
4C1770    SServerInitialize
4B8750    SSignatureVerifyStream_Begin
4B87B0    SSignatureVerifyStream_Finish
4B8690    SSignatureVerifyStream_GetSignatureLength
4B86A0    SSignatureVerifyStream_ProvideData
A69860    SStrCmpN
4B2F90    SStrCmpUTF8I
4B3260    SStrDupA
4B3930    SStrHashHT
4B3BE0    SStrInitialize
4B3440    SStrPrintf
4B3A00    SStrStrUTF8I
4B3D00    SStrToFloat
4B3480    SStrToInt
4B3510    SStrToUnsigned
4B3460    SStrVPrintf
4B6280    SUniConvertUTF8to16
6376A0    SaveHardware
7FFE50    ScrnGetStockFont
7FFE70    ScrnGetStockFontHeight
7FFDB0    ScrnInitialize
7FFC40    ScrnLayerCreate
7FF330    ScrnScreenshot
4C6700    SecureRandom::GetHash
4C6680    SecureRandom::Seed
4D0D90    SendBugOpcode
8E8840    SendChatMessage
402D20    SendErrorLog
9E62A0    SendGMTicketUpdateText
B029E0    SendGruntPacket
5571B0    SendGuildBankQueryTabOpcode
5CD7E0    SendJump
574DF0    SendMoveHeartbeat
574380    SendMovementUpdate
55B5A0    SendPushQuestToParty
55B500    SendQuestGiverChooseReward
5618C0    SendQuestGiverStatusMultipleQuery
5587D0    SendSellItemOpcode
9CD630    SendWorldStateUITimerUpdate
943540    Send_CMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
964B00    Send_CMSG_QUERY_TIME
55B6A0    Send_CMSG_QUESTGIVER_STATUS_QUERY
954100    Send_CMSG_REQUEST_PET_INFO
55B7C0    Send_CMSG_TAXINODE_STATUS_QUERY
550050    ServerConnection::Connect
550000    ServerConnection::ConnectTo
54D2D0    ServerConnection::sub_54D2D0
54EF90    ServerConnection::sub_54EF90
B04500    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_AUTH_CHALLENGE
B02FA0    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_AUTH_VERIFY
B046A0    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PING
B03080    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PONG
B02E10    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_KICK
B02EC0    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_PCWARNING
B06550    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_PROVESESSION
4D08F0    SetAccountName
6616D0    SetBattleNetDllImports
497050    SetClientCacheVersion
9E0FA0    SetGossipObjectGUID
9C02D0    SetGuildBankGuid
459610    SignalEvent_2
48D7C0    SkipUpdateMask
460DD0    SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
B35580    SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
879CD0    SockAddr::FromString
879D50    SockAddr::Normalize
87A020    SockAddrPrinter::SockAddrPrinter
70B2B0    SoundEndedCallback
4953F0    SpellGetEffects
8AE710    SpellHistory::AddHistory
8AF100    SpellHistory::GetCooldown
90E1C0    SpellIsCallCompanion
8AB1B0    SpellMatchesAuraSpellClass
B3AE10    SpellPutCastTargets
8AAC40    SpellRec::GetModifiedStatValue
8AA9B0    SpellRec::GetModifiedStats
8A6020    SpellRec::HasAura
8A8E80    SpellRec::IsHelpfulOrHarmful
8AD670    SpellRec::IsModifiedStat
8A47A0    SpellRec::sub_8A47A0
8A9EE0    SpellRec::sub_8A9EE0
8A8900    SpellRec_C::HasEffect
8BC770    SpellVisualsHandleCastStart
8B81E0    Spell_C::CastSpell2
8B0E00    Spell_C::GetItemCooldown
554C30    Spell_C::GetSpellRange
8B7280    Spell_C::HandleSpriteRay
8B6FD0    Spell_C::HandleTerrainClick
8CB620    Spell_C::TargetTradeItem
8B26D0    Spell_C_CancelAutoRepeat
8B2120    Spell_C_CancelCastingSpellByMovement
8A8830    Spell_C_CancelChannelSpell
8B2030    Spell_C_CancelRangedSpells
8B9060    Spell_C_CastSpell
8AE280    Spell_C_ClearCooldowns
8A5C40    Spell_C_ClearLastAutoRangedCombatError
8B4970    Spell_C_Destroy
8A5D20    Spell_C_EncodeSequenceIntoMissileTrajectory
8A5BE0    Spell_C_GetAutoRepeatingSpell
8B1470    Spell_C_GetCastTime
8A5D00    Spell_C_GetDelayedMissileTrajectoryCast
8B5100    Spell_C_GetMinMaxRange
8B0DD0    Spell_C_GetSpellCooldown
8B67F0    Spell_C_HandleSpriteClick
8B0B10    Spell_C_HasCooldownOnEvent
8A7350    Spell_C_IsCastingInterruptedByCombat
8A5500    Spell_C_IsTargeting
8B4C00    Spell_C_PrepareMissileTrajectoryCast
8B9330    Spell_C_SendDelayedMissileTrajectoryCast
8A5BF0    Spell_C_SetAutoRangedCombatSpell
8B3200    Spell_C_SpellFailed
8B0C20    Spell_C_StartSpellCooldown
8B44E0    Spell_C_StopTargeting
4B2CC0    StormRtlDestroy
7A9750    Streaming__IsDataReady
7A9770    Streaming__IsDisabled
7A9760    Streaming__IsManifestReady
4EF0A0    StringToBOOL
53E8D0    SysMsgAdd
5ABC70    SysMsgPrintf
44E0F0    SystemRegisterFunctions
7E77F0    System_Mopaq::DeltaData::AdjustHandleBlockEntry
7CC420    System_Mopaq::IOStackManager
7E7C10    System_Mopaq::MD5VerifyData::ValidateBlock
7E8250    System_Mopaq::MD5VerifyData::ValidateRead
7E8470    System_Mopaq::MopaqReadHandler::ReadData
7EF150    System_Mopaq::ReadAndInitializeMetadata
7E8640    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::InitializeChecksumTable
7E88F0    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ProcessSectors
7E8A40    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ReadAndDecompressData
7E8D70    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ReadData
7E87E0    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ValidateSectorTable
7E76B0    System_Mopaq::mopaq_read
7E6430    System_SComp::Compress
7E6990    System_SComp::Decompress
4AC590    TSHashTable_DBCache_CreatureStats_C::InternalNewNode
4A0BC0    TSList_DBCACHECALLBACK_TSGetLink::NewNode
8D6750    TargetNearest
9E2D20    TaxiNodeCost
549270    TextBlockCreate
54A280    TextBlockGenerateFont
5491A0    TextBlockGetFontPtr
704BB0    TextureCacheCreateTexture
7043B0    TextureCacheDestroyTexture
703E70    TextureCacheGetInfo
544B90    TextureCreate
5436B0    TextureDestroy
541AE0    TextureGetDimensions
542E30    TextureLoadImage
540C00    TextureRelease
A30380    ThrottleObject::IncrementAndCheck
96A6E0    Trade_C::CancelTrade
5FFBF0    UnitCombatClientShutdown
5F5F10    UnitCombatLogInvalidateName
5EA7A0    UnitF54::GetVehicleSeatCount
5E9B40    UnitF54::sub_5E9B40
5EA870    UnitF54::sub_5EA870
5EA9A0    UnitF54::sub_5EA9A0
5EAC40    UnitF54::sub_5EAC40
5EADB0    UnitF54::sub_5EADB0
5ED170    UnitF58::RemoveFlags_0x8
5ED700    UnitF58::sub_5ED700
5ED8F0    UnitF58::sub_5ED8F0
5ED940    UnitF58::sub_5ED940
5EE0A0    UnitF58::sub_5EE0A0
5EE570    UnitF58::sub_5EE570
5EFB60    UnitF58::sub_5EFB60
5F0B00    UnitF58::sub_5F0B00
5F19F0    UnitF58::sub_5F19F0
60DA30    UnitSoundShutdown
8C3C80    UnloadScriptFunctions
6100A0    UnregisterHandlers_1
5DA450    UnregisterUnitMirrorHandlers
A31610    UpdateGameTime
A31440    UpdateGameTime2
931820    UpdateGuildRoster
8C57B0    UpdateInstanceOwnershipPacket
4D90C0    UpdateTime
5A9140    UseItem
66BBA0    UserClientConnectToFailed:::UserClientConnectToFailed
66DE80    UserClientConnectToFailed::UserClientConnectToFailed
66B9C0    UserClientLoadingScreenNotify:::UserClientLoadingScreenNotify
66DAF0    UserClientLoadingScreenNotify::UserClientLoadingScreenNotify
66A3E0    UserRouterClientLogDisconnect:::UserRouterClientLogDisconnect
66A770    UserRouterClientLogDisconnect::UserRouterClientLogDisconnect
6362A0    ValidateFormatMonitor
4E78B0    ValidateGuildName
4E7B20    ValidateNameDestroy
4E7D30    ValidateNameInitialize
447A10    VehicleAimGetNormPower
5ED2B0    VehiclePassenger::sub_5ED2B0
5FF300    VisibleItem_C::GetItemClass
5FF3A0    VisibleItem_C::GetItemInvType
5FF490    VisibleItem_C::GetItemMaterial
5FF510    VisibleItem_C::GetItemSheatheType
5FF590    VisibleItem_C::GetItemSoundOverrideSubclassid
5FF350    VisibleItem_C::GetItemSubClass
5FF420    VisibleItem_C__GetDisplayID
4DF1C0    VoiceSessionSetTalkerMuted
54E500    WDataStore::AllocBuffer
54D2B0    WDataStore::FreeBuffer
4C5D80    WDataStore::GetHeaderSpace
4C6330    WDataStore::InternalFetchRead
44ED00    WDataStore::InternalFetchWrite
4C5FB0    WDataStore::InternalInitialize
87C250    Warden::LoadModule
4D8A70    Warden::MemoryAlloc
4D8A90    Warden::MemoryFree
4D8C60    Warden::ModuleCache
4D8F70    Warden::ModuleUse
4D8EF0    Warden::ShutdownAndUnload
4D8B10    Warden::StateLoad
4D8AB0    Warden::StateSave
87C210    Warden::UnloadModule
4D8930    WardenCached::LoadKey
4D8B80    WardenCachedModule::Copy
4D89C0    WardenCachedModule::LoadFromCDataStore
4D8980    WardenCachedModule::StoreToCDataStore
4D8EA0    WardenClient_Process
884FE0    WardenZlibDecompress
4DFCB0    WeaponTrailsShutdown
4DFE00    WeaponTrailsUpdate
84A180    WindowProc
5DE2C0    WoWClientDB::FromOtherDB
7FB8A0    WoWReport__SetConverted
7FB700    WoWReport__SetInitialDownloadData
722200    World::ClearLastCollisionGUID
726BB0    World::GetFacets
7223F0    World::GetGuardBandPosition
722470    World::GetLoadFailed
723770    World::Intersect
723840    World::IsFacetQueryValid
7253A0    World::LoadMap
725890    World::ObjectDestroy
723D70    World::PrepareAreaOfInterest
721F30    World::QueryGroundType
721E80    World::QueryMapObjAreaTable
721E30    World::QueryMapObjIDs
721DC0    World::QueryMapObjSubzoneName
721DA0    World::QueryMapObjZoneName
721D50    World::QueryObjectInside
721EB0    World::QueryObjectLiquid
721F60    World::QueryOutdoors
722210    World::SetLastCollisionGUID
726710    World::UnloadMap
4E38E0    WorldTextInitialize
4E2380    WorldTextShutdown
724660    World__Initialize
582DA0    WowClientDB2::CancelCallback
46EC90    WowClientDB2::ItemExtendedCostRec_C::GetRow
45AC30    WowClientDB2::ItemRecSparse_C::GetRow
582970    WowClientDB2::ItemRec_C::GetRow
525410    WowClientDB2::KeyChainRec_C::GetRow
4982C0    WowClientDB2_Base:::WowClientDB2
499DF0    WowClientDB2_Base::CancelAllCallbacks
48C3F0    WowClientDB2_Base::CancelAllPendings
48B650    WowClientDB2_Base::Free
48B2A0    WowClientDB2_Base::GetCacheDir
48BDA0    WowClientDB2_Base::GetTableByHash
49A190    WowClientDB2_Base::Idle
498680    WowClientDB2_Base::Iterate
48CA40    WowClientDB2_Base::Load
48BF80    WowClientDB2_Base::RestoreHotfix
8ADAE0    WowClientDB::GetRow
48ACA0    WowClientDB::Initialize
48ACD0    WowClientDB_Base::Free
48AD20    WowClientDB_Base::LoadRecords
48AB40    WowClientDB_Common::Load
48AE30    WowClientDB_RLE_Base::Free
407150    WowClientDestroy
54E470    WowConnection::AllocSendNodePacket
5500F0    WowConnection::InitOsNet
54F120    WowConnection::NewSendNodePacket
54F170    WowConnection::Send
54E5A0    WowConnection::SendRaw
54D830    WowConnection::SetEncryptionKey
487BB0    WowConnection::SetEncryptionKeyAndType
54D450    WowConnection::SetEncryptionType
54E0F0    WowConnection::WowConnection
550D00    WowConnectionNet::PlatformChangeState
54D790    WowConnection__Disconnect
B02B00    WowConnection__SendRaw
40E190    WowSysMessageOutput::Initialize
40DFA0    WowSysMessageOutput::Paint
A305A0    WowTime::AddDays
A30680    WowTime::GetHourAndMinutes
A306A0    WowTime::SetHourAndMinutes
A30E30    WowTime::WowEncodeTime
A31040    WowTime::WowGetTimeString
874CC0    WowWndProc
45BFA0    WriteAddOns
661660    bnetvfunc2
661670    bnetvfunc3
8DFC20    callback
A10D6A    fmodf
975DB0    j_AuctionClose
8499B0    j_CDataStore_alloc
9005B0    j_CGBarberShop::DisableBarberShop
5A2C50    j_CGGameObject_C::OnRightClick
9E00F0    j_CGTabardCreationFrame::Close
840670    j_CGxDevice::LogOpen
401180    j_ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
A0A8A0    j_GetHomebindAreaId
8C4620    j_GetPartyGUID
8C4630    j_GetPartyPetGUID
7FFD90    j_ILayerPaint
627440    j_OsGetAsyncTimeMs
A281B0    j___RTC_NumErrors
40E838    j__atol
42B760    luaA_indexAcceptable
42B7F0    luaA_pushobject
42A620    luaC_linkupval
42A470    luaC_step
420D70    luaD_call
4202F0    luaD_growstack
420FC0    luaD_pcall
420110    luaD_rawrunprotected
426220    luaF_close
426450    luaF_getlocalname
425DF0    luaG_concaterror
425B00    luaG_runerror
42ADE0    luaH_getnum
42AD20    luaH_new
42B000    luaH_setnum
A29380    luaL_error
A29960    luaL_loadbuffer
A297C0    luaL_ref
A29EF0    luaL_register
A2E520    luaM_initPool
A2E6C0    luaM_reallocPool
424E20    luaM_realloc_
424E00    luaM_toobig
41FEF0    luaO_chunkid
4212C0    luaS_newlstr
425F60    luaT_gettmbyobj
421F20    luaV_concat
421430    luaV_tonumber
421480    luaV_tostring
42B700    luaZ_openspace
42C9F0    lua_call
42B850    lua_checkstack
42CD90    lua_concat
42CD30    lua_error
42CB50    lua_gc
A294B0    lua_getfield
425C90    lua_getinfo
425080    lua_getlocal
424F90    lua_getstack
42B9A0    lua_gettop
42BA90    lua_insert
42BCF0    lua_isnumber
42BD30    lua_isstring
42CAC0    lua_load
430250    lua_newstate
42CA50    lua_pcall
42C210    lua_pushcclosure
42C1E0    lua_pushfstring
42C110    lua_pushlstring
42C090    lua_pushnil
42C0B0    lua_pushnumber
42C160    lua_pushstring
42BC20    lua_pushvalue
42C1B0    lua_pushvfstring
42C470    lua_rawgeti
42C770    lua_rawset
42BB40    lua_replace
42B9C0    lua_settop
42BEC0    lua_toboolean
42BE40    lua_tointeger
42BEF0    lua_tolstring
42BE00    lua_tonumber
42BFD0    lua_touserdata
42BC80    lua_type
A2E300    luaopen_base
A2A260    luaopen_bit
A2A9A0    luaopen_math
A2D330    luaopen_string
A2B470    luaopen_table
40F6D0    memcpy
415280    memmove
8DFE70    pCallback
63D790    pcre_regcomp
4B6430    sgetu8
7A07F0    std__string__string
635B00    strToUpper
40E7D0    strcasecmp
4B9D30    zlib_uncompress
5DAB60    CGUnit_C::PostInit
8F6560    ChatFrame::AddMessage
55EBA0    PH_GROUP_QUEST_UPDATE
```

Wow Cache Offsets


```
CACHE_CREATURE at 0xD97EF8, opcode 0x2706
CACHE_GAMEOBJECT at 0xD97F88, opcode 0x4017
CACHE_NPC at 0xD98018, opcode 0x4E24
CACHE_NAME at 0xD980A8, opcode 0x2224
CACHE_GUILD at 0xD98138, opcode 0x4426
CACHE_QUEST at 0xD981C8, opcode 0xD06
CACHE_PAGETEXT at 0xD98258, opcode 0x6614
CACHE_PETNAME at 0xD982E8, opcode 0x6F24
CACHE_PETITION at 0xD98378, opcode 0x4424
CACHE_ITEMTEXT at 0xD98408, opcode 0x2406
CACHE_WOW at 0xD98498, opcode 0xD36
CACHE_ARENATEAM at 0xD98528, opcode 0x514
CACHE_DANCE at 0xD985B8, opcode 0x4E07
```

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Thanks TOM_RUS for binary as always.

DBC dumps (rebased)



```
9989F4 AnimKitBoneSetAlias
9989D8 AnimKitBoneSet
9989BC AnimKit
998A10 AnimKitConfig
998A2C AnimKitConfigBoneSet
998B98 BannedAddOns
998C40 Cfg_Categories
998C5C Cfg_Configs
998C78 CharBaseInfo
998C94 CharHairGeosets
998CB0 CharSections
998D04 CharacterFacialHairStyles
998D3C ChatProfanity
998D58 ChrClasses
998D90 ChrRaces
9990D8 FactionGroup
999110 FactionTemplate
99912C FileData
999618 ItemClass
999888 ItemSubClass
999B0C Movie
999B28 MovieFileData
999B44 MovieVariation
999BB4 NamesProfanity
999BD0 NamesReserved
999DC8 Resistances
99A998 SoundFilter
99A9B4 SoundFilterElem
999FF8 SpamMessages
999FDC SoundProviderPreferences
998A48 AnimKitPriority
998A64 AnimKitSegment
998A80 AnimReplacement
998A9C AnimReplacementSet
998CCC CharStartOutfit
998E00 CreatureDisplayInfo
998DE4 CreatureDisplayInfoExtra
998E1C CreatureFamily
998E54 CreatureModelData
9991B8 GameTips
9991F0 GlueScreenEmote
999458 GuildColorBackground
999474 GuildColorBorder
999490 GuildColorEmblem
9994C8 HelmetGeosetVisData
999730 ItemDisplayInfo
9998C0 ItemVisuals
9998A4 ItemVisualEffects
999A10 LoadingScreens
999B60 NameGen
99A90C ObjectEffect
99A928 ObjectEffectGroup
99A944 ObjectEffectModifier
99A960 ObjectEffectPackage
99A97C ObjectEffectPackageElem
999C5C ParticleColor
99A1D4 SpellEffect
99A4AC SpellVisualEffectName
99A4C8 SpellVisualKit
9734C0 SoundEntriesAdvanced
9734DC SoundEntries
998968 Achievement
998984 Achievement_Criteria
9989A0 Achievement_Category
998AB8 AreaGroup
998AD4 AreaPOI
998AF0 AreaPOISortedWorldState
998B0C AreaAssignment
998B28 AreaTrigger
998B44 ArmorLocation
998B60 AuctionHouse
998B7C BankBagSlotPrices
998BB4 BarberShopStyle
998BD0 BattlemasterList
998BEC CameraMode
998C08 CameraShakes
998C24 CastableRaidBuffs
998CE8 CharTitles
998D20 ChatChannels
998D74 ChrClassesXPowerTypes
998DAC CinematicCamera
998DC8 CinematicSequences
998E38 CreatureImmunities
998E70 CreatureMovementInfo
998E8C CreatureSoundData
998EA8 CreatureSpellData
998EC4 CreatureType
998EE0 CurrencyTypes
998EFC CurrencyCategory
998F18 DanceMoves
998F34 DeathThudLookups
998F88 DestructibleModelData
998FA4 DungeonEncounter
998FC0 DungeonMap
998FDC DungeonMapChunk
998FF8 DurabilityCosts
999014 DurabilityQuality
999030 Emotes
99904C EmotesTextData
999068 EmotesTextSound
999084 EmotesText
9990A0 EnvironmentalDamage
9990BC Exhaustion
9990F4 Faction
999148 FootstepTerrainLookup
999164 GameObjectArtKit
999180 GameObjectDisplayInfo
99919C GameTables
9991D4 GemProperties
99920C GlyphProperties
999228 GlyphSlot
999244 GMSurveyAnswers
999260 GMSurveyCurrentSurvey
99927C GMSurveyQuestions
999298 GMSurveySurveys
9992B4 GMTicketCategory
9992D0 gtBarberShopCostBase
9992EC gtCombatRatings
999308 gtChanceToMeleeCrit
999324 gtChanceToMeleeCritBase
999340 gtChanceToSpellCrit
99935C gtChanceToSpellCritBase
999378 gtNPCManaCostScaler
999394 gtOCTBaseHPByClass
9993B0 gtOCTBaseMPByClass
9993CC gtOCTClassCombatRatingScalar
9993E8 gtOCTHpPerStamina
999404 gtOCTRegenMP
999420 gtRegenMPPerSpt
99943C gtSpellScaling
9994AC GuildPerkSpells
9994E4 HolidayDescriptions
999500 HolidayNames
99951C Holidays
999538 ImportPriceArmor
999554 ImportPriceQuality
999570 ImportPriceShield
99958C ImportPriceWeapon
9995C4 ItemArmorQuality
9995A8 ItemArmorTotal
9995E0 ItemArmorShield
9995FC ItemBagFamily
999634 ItemDamageAmmo
999650 ItemDamageOneHand
99966C ItemDamageOneHandCaster
999688 ItemDamageRanged
9996A4 ItemDamageThrown
9996C0 ItemDamageTwoHand
9996DC ItemDamageTwoHandCaster
9996F8 ItemDamageWand
999714 ItemDisenchantLoot
999754 ItemGroupSounds
999770 ItemLimitCategory
99978C ItemNameDescription
9997A8 ItemPetFood
9997C4 ItemPriceBase
9997E0 ItemPurchaseGroup
9997FC ItemRandomProperties
999818 ItemRandomSuffix
999834 ItemReforge
999850 ItemSet
99986C ItemSubClassMask
9998DC JournalEncounterCreature
9998F8 JournalEncounterItem
999914 JournalEncounter
999930 JournalEncounterSection
99994C JournalInstance
999968 LanguageWords
999984 Languages
9999A0 LfgDungeonExpansion
9999BC LfgDungeonGroup
9999D8 LfgDungeonsGroupingMap
9999F4 LfgDungeons
999A2C LoadingScreenTaxiSplines
999A48 Lock
999A64 LockType
999A80 MailTemplate
999A9C MapDifficulty
999AB8 Material
999AD4 MountCapability
999AF0 MountType
999B7C NPCSounds
999B98 NumTalentsAtLevel
999BEC OverrideSpellData
999C08 Package
999C24 PageTextMaterial
999C40 PaperDollItemFrame
999C78 Phase
999CB0 PhaseXPhaseGroup
999CCC PlayerCondition
999CE8 PowerDisplay
999D04 PvpDifficulty
999D20 QuestFactionReward
999D3C QuestInfo
999D58 QuestPOIBlob
999D74 QuestPOIPoint
999D90 QuestSort
999DAC QuestXP
999E1C ResearchBranch
999E00 ResearchField
999E38 ResearchProject
999E54 ResearchSite
999DE4 RandPropPoints
999E70 ScalingStatDistribution
999E8C ScalingStatValues
999EA8 ScreenEffect
999EC4 ScreenLocation
999EE0 ServerMessages
999EFC SkillLineAbility
999F18 SkillLineAbilitySortedSpell
999F34 SkillLineCategory
999F50 SkillLine
999F6C SkillRaceClassInfo
999F88 SkillTiers
999FA4 SoundAmbience
999FC0 SoundAmbienceFlavor
99A014 SpellActivationOverlay
99A030 SpellAuraOptions
99A04C SpellAuraRestrictions
99A068 SpellAuraVisibility
99A084 SpellAuraVisXTalentTab
99A0A0 SpellCastingRequirements
99A0BC SpellCastTimes
99A0D8 SpellCategories
99A0F4 SpellCategory
99A110 SpellChainEffects
99A12C SpellClassOptions
99A148 SpellCooldowns
99A3E8 Spell
99A164 SpellDescriptionVariables
99A180 SpellDifficulty
99A19C SpellDispelType
99A1B8 SpellDuration
99A1F0 SpellEffectCameraShakes
99A20C SpellEquippedItems
99A228 SpellFlyout
99A244 SpellFlyoutItem
99A260 SpellFocusObject
99A27C SpellIcon
99A298 SpellInterrupts
99A2B4 SpellItemEnchantment
99A2D0 SpellItemEnchantmentCondition
99A2EC SpellLevels
99A308 SpellMechanic
99A324 SpellMissile
99A340 SpellMissileMotion
99A378 SpellRadius
99A394 SpellRange
99A35C SpellPower
99A3CC SpellReagents
99A3B0 SpellRuneCost
99A404 SpellScaling
99A420 SpellShapeshift
99A43C SpellShapeshiftForm
99A458 SpellSpecialUnitEffect
99A474 SpellTargetRestrictions
99A490 SpellTotems
99A51C SpellVisual
99A4E4 SpellVisualKitAreaModel
99A500 SpellVisualKitModelAttach
99A538 Stationery
99A554 StringLookups
99A570 SummonProperties
99A58C Talent
99A5A8 TalentTab
99A5C4 TalentTreePrimarySpells
99A5E0 TaxiNodes
99A5FC TaxiPathNode
99A618 TaxiPath
99A634 TerrainTypeSounds
99A650 TotemCategory
99A66C TransportAnimation
99A688 TransportPhysics
99A6A4 TransportRotation
99A6C0 UnitBloodLevels
99A6DC UnitBlood
99A6F8 UnitPowerBar
99A714 Vehicle
99A730 VehicleSeat
99A74C VehicleUIIndicator
99A768 VehicleUIIndSeat
99A784 VocalUISounds
99A7A0 World_PVP_Area
99A7BC WeaponImpactSounds
99A7D8 WeaponSwingSounds2
99A7F4 WorldMapArea
99A810 WorldMapContinent
99A82C WorldMapOverlay
99A848 WorldMapTransforms
99A864 WorldSafeLocs
99A880 WorldStateUI
99A89C ZoneIntroMusicTable
99A8B8 ZoneMusic
99A8D4 WorldStateZoneSounds
99A8F0 WorldChunkSounds
999C94 PhaseShiftZoneSounds
973338 FootprintTextures
973354 GroundEffectDoodad
973370 GroundEffectTexture
97338C Light
9733C4 LightFloatBand
9733FC LightSkybox
973418 LiquidMaterial
973434 LiquidObject
973450 LiquidType
973488 SoundEmitterPillPoints
9734A4 SoundEmitters
9734F8 SoundEntriesFallbacks
973514 TerrainMaterial
973530 TerrainType
973568 Weather
973584 WMOAreaTable
9735A0 ZoneLight
9735BC ZoneLightPoint
973300 AnimationData
97331C AreaTable
9733A8 LightIntBand
9733E0 LightParams
97346C Map
```

Descriptors :



```
// Descriptors: 0x0091A1F0
enum eObjectFields
{
	OBJECT_FIELD_GUID = 0x0,
	OBJECT_FIELD_DATA = 0x2,
	OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE = 0x4,
	OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY = 0x5,
	OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X = 0x6,
	OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING = 0x7,
	OBJECT_END = 0x8
};

// Descriptors: 0x0091A600
enum eUnitFields
{
	UNIT_FIELD_CHARM = OBJECT_END + 0x0,
	UNIT_FIELD_SUMMON = OBJECT_END + 0x2,
	UNIT_FIELD_CRITTER = OBJECT_END + 0x4,
	UNIT_FIELD_CHARMEDBY = OBJECT_END + 0x6,
	UNIT_FIELD_SUMMONEDBY = OBJECT_END + 0x8,
	UNIT_FIELD_CREATEDBY = OBJECT_END + 0xA,
	UNIT_FIELD_TARGET = OBJECT_END + 0xC,
	UNIT_FIELD_CHANNEL_OBJECT = OBJECT_END + 0xE,
	UNIT_CHANNEL_SPELL = OBJECT_END + 0x10,
	UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0 = OBJECT_END + 0x11,
	UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH = OBJECT_END + 0x12,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER1 = OBJECT_END + 0x13,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER2 = OBJECT_END + 0x14,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER3 = OBJECT_END + 0x15,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER4 = OBJECT_END + 0x16,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER5 = OBJECT_END + 0x17,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH = OBJECT_END + 0x18,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER1 = OBJECT_END + 0x19,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER2 = OBJECT_END + 0x1A,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER3 = OBJECT_END + 0x1B,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER4 = OBJECT_END + 0x1C,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER5 = OBJECT_END + 0x1D,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_FLAT_MODIFIER = OBJECT_END + 0x1E,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_INTERRUPTED_FLAT_MODIFIER = OBJECT_END + 0x23,
	UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL = OBJECT_END + 0x28,
	UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE = OBJECT_END + 0x29,
	UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_SLOT_ID = OBJECT_END + 0x2A,
	UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0x2D,
	UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS_2 = OBJECT_END + 0x2E,
	UNIT_FIELD_AURASTATE = OBJECT_END + 0x2F,
	UNIT_FIELD_BASEATTACKTIME = OBJECT_END + 0x30,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGEDATTACKTIME = OBJECT_END + 0x32,
	UNIT_FIELD_BOUNDINGRADIUS = OBJECT_END + 0x33,
	UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH = OBJECT_END + 0x34,
	UNIT_FIELD_DISPLAYID = OBJECT_END + 0x35,
	UNIT_FIELD_NATIVEDISPLAYID = OBJECT_END + 0x36,
	UNIT_FIELD_MOUNTDISPLAYID = OBJECT_END + 0x37,
	UNIT_FIELD_MINDAMAGE = OBJECT_END + 0x38,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXDAMAGE = OBJECT_END + 0x39,
	UNIT_FIELD_MINOFFHANDDAMAGE = OBJECT_END + 0x3A,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXOFFHANDDAMAGE = OBJECT_END + 0x3B,
	UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x3C,
	UNIT_FIELD_PETNUMBER = OBJECT_END + 0x3D,
	UNIT_FIELD_PET_NAME_TIMESTAMP = OBJECT_END + 0x3E,
	UNIT_FIELD_PETEXPERIENCE = OBJECT_END + 0x3F,
	UNIT_FIELD_PETNEXTLEVELEXP = OBJECT_END + 0x40,
	UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0x41,
	UNIT_MOD_CAST_SPEED = OBJECT_END + 0x42,
	UNIT_MOD_CAST_HASTE = OBJECT_END + 0x43,
	UNIT_CREATED_BY_SPELL = OBJECT_END + 0x44,
	UNIT_NPC_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0x45,
	UNIT_NPC_EMOTESTATE = OBJECT_END + 0x46,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT0 = OBJECT_END + 0x47,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT1 = OBJECT_END + 0x48,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT2 = OBJECT_END + 0x49,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT3 = OBJECT_END + 0x4A,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT4 = OBJECT_END + 0x4B,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT0 = OBJECT_END + 0x4C,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT1 = OBJECT_END + 0x4D,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT2 = OBJECT_END + 0x4E,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT3 = OBJECT_END + 0x4F,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT4 = OBJECT_END + 0x50,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT0 = OBJECT_END + 0x51,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT1 = OBJECT_END + 0x52,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT2 = OBJECT_END + 0x53,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT3 = OBJECT_END + 0x54,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT4 = OBJECT_END + 0x55,
	UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCES = OBJECT_END + 0x56,
	UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSPOSITIVE = OBJECT_END + 0x5D,
	UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSNEGATIVE = OBJECT_END + 0x64,
	UNIT_FIELD_BASE_MANA = OBJECT_END + 0x6B,
	UNIT_FIELD_BASE_HEALTH = OBJECT_END + 0x6C,
	UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2 = OBJECT_END + 0x6D,
	UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER = OBJECT_END + 0x6E,
	UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_POS = OBJECT_END + 0x6F,
	UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_NEG = OBJECT_END + 0x70,
	UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER = OBJECT_END + 0x71,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = OBJECT_END + 0x72,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_POS = OBJECT_END + 0x73,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_NEG = OBJECT_END + 0x74,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER = OBJECT_END + 0x75,
	UNIT_FIELD_MINRANGEDDAMAGE = OBJECT_END + 0x76,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXRANGEDDAMAGE = OBJECT_END + 0x77,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MODIFIER = OBJECT_END + 0x78,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MULTIPLIER = OBJECT_END + 0x7F,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTHMODIFIER = OBJECT_END + 0x86,
	UNIT_FIELD_HOVERHEIGHT = OBJECT_END + 0x87,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXITEMLEVEL = OBJECT_END + 0x88,
	UNIT_FIELD_PADDING = OBJECT_END + 0x89,
	UNIT_END = OBJECT_END + 0x8A
};

// Descriptors: 0x0091A268
enum eItemFields
{
	ITEM_FIELD_OWNER = OBJECT_END + 0x0,
	ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED = OBJECT_END + 0x2,
	ITEM_FIELD_CREATOR = OBJECT_END + 0x4,
	ITEM_FIELD_GIFTCREATOR = OBJECT_END + 0x6,
	ITEM_FIELD_STACK_COUNT = OBJECT_END + 0x8,
	ITEM_FIELD_DURATION = OBJECT_END + 0x9,
	ITEM_FIELD_SPELL_CHARGES = OBJECT_END + 0xA,
	ITEM_FIELD_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0xF,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x10,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x12,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x13,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x15,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x16,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x18,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x19,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x1B,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x1C,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x1E,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x1F,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x21,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x22,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x24,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x25,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x27,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x28,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x2A,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x2B,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x2D,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x2E,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x30,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x31,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x33,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_13_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x34,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_13_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x36,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_14_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x37,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_14_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x39,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_15_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x3A,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_15_3 = OBJECT_END + 0x3C,
	ITEM_FIELD_PROPERTY_SEED = OBJECT_END + 0x3D,
	ITEM_FIELD_RANDOM_PROPERTIES_ID = OBJECT_END + 0x3E,
	ITEM_FIELD_DURABILITY = OBJECT_END + 0x3F,
	ITEM_FIELD_MAXDURABILITY = OBJECT_END + 0x40,
	ITEM_FIELD_CREATE_PLAYED_TIME = OBJECT_END + 0x41,
	ITEM_END = OBJECT_END + 0x42
};

// Descriptors: 0x0091AD18
enum ePlayerFields
{
	PLAYER_DUEL_ARBITER = UNIT_END + 0x0,
	PLAYER_FLAGS = UNIT_END + 0x2,
	PLAYER_GUILDRANK = UNIT_END + 0x3,
	PLAYER_GUILDDELETE_DATE = UNIT_END + 0x4,
	PLAYER_GUILDLEVEL = UNIT_END + 0x5,
	PLAYER_BYTES = UNIT_END + 0x6,
	PLAYER_BYTES_2 = UNIT_END + 0x7,
	PLAYER_BYTES_3 = UNIT_END + 0x8,
	PLAYER_DUEL_TEAM = UNIT_END + 0x9,
	PLAYER_GUILD_TIMESTAMP = UNIT_END + 0xA,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_1 = UNIT_END + 0xB,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_2 = UNIT_END + 0xC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_3 = UNIT_END + 0xD,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_4 = UNIT_END + 0xF,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_1 = UNIT_END + 0x10,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_2 = UNIT_END + 0x11,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_3 = UNIT_END + 0x12,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_5 = UNIT_END + 0x14,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_1 = UNIT_END + 0x15,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_2 = UNIT_END + 0x16,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_3 = UNIT_END + 0x17,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_5 = UNIT_END + 0x19,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_1 = UNIT_END + 0x1A,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_2 = UNIT_END + 0x1B,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_3 = UNIT_END + 0x1C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_5 = UNIT_END + 0x1E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_1 = UNIT_END + 0x1F,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_2 = UNIT_END + 0x20,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_3 = UNIT_END + 0x21,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_5 = UNIT_END + 0x23,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_1 = UNIT_END + 0x24,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_2 = UNIT_END + 0x25,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_3 = UNIT_END + 0x26,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_5 = UNIT_END + 0x28,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_1 = UNIT_END + 0x29,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_2 = UNIT_END + 0x2A,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_3 = UNIT_END + 0x2B,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_5 = UNIT_END + 0x2D,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_1 = UNIT_END + 0x2E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_2 = UNIT_END + 0x2F,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_3 = UNIT_END + 0x30,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_5 = UNIT_END + 0x32,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_1 = UNIT_END + 0x33,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_2 = UNIT_END + 0x34,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_3 = UNIT_END + 0x35,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_5 = UNIT_END + 0x37,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_1 = UNIT_END + 0x38,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_2 = UNIT_END + 0x39,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_3 = UNIT_END + 0x3A,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_5 = UNIT_END + 0x3C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_1 = UNIT_END + 0x3D,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_2 = UNIT_END + 0x3E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_3 = UNIT_END + 0x3F,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_5 = UNIT_END + 0x41,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_1 = UNIT_END + 0x42,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_2 = UNIT_END + 0x43,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_3 = UNIT_END + 0x44,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_5 = UNIT_END + 0x46,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_1 = UNIT_END + 0x47,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_2 = UNIT_END + 0x48,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_3 = UNIT_END + 0x49,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_5 = UNIT_END + 0x4B,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_2 = UNIT_END + 0x4D,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_3 = UNIT_END + 0x4E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_5 = UNIT_END + 0x50,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_1 = UNIT_END + 0x51,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_2 = UNIT_END + 0x52,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_3 = UNIT_END + 0x53,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_5 = UNIT_END + 0x55,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_1 = UNIT_END + 0x56,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_2 = UNIT_END + 0x57,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_3 = UNIT_END + 0x58,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_5 = UNIT_END + 0x5A,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_1 = UNIT_END + 0x5B,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_2 = UNIT_END + 0x5C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_3 = UNIT_END + 0x5D,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_5 = UNIT_END + 0x5F,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_1 = UNIT_END + 0x60,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_2 = UNIT_END + 0x61,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_3 = UNIT_END + 0x62,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_5 = UNIT_END + 0x64,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_1 = UNIT_END + 0x65,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_2 = UNIT_END + 0x66,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_3 = UNIT_END + 0x67,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_5 = UNIT_END + 0x69,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_1 = UNIT_END + 0x6A,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_2 = UNIT_END + 0x6B,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_3 = UNIT_END + 0x6C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_5 = UNIT_END + 0x6E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_1 = UNIT_END + 0x6F,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_2 = UNIT_END + 0x70,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_3 = UNIT_END + 0x71,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_5 = UNIT_END + 0x73,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_1 = UNIT_END + 0x74,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_2 = UNIT_END + 0x75,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_3 = UNIT_END + 0x76,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_5 = UNIT_END + 0x78,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_1 = UNIT_END + 0x79,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_2 = UNIT_END + 0x7A,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_3 = UNIT_END + 0x7B,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_5 = UNIT_END + 0x7D,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_1 = UNIT_END + 0x7E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_2 = UNIT_END + 0x7F,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_3 = UNIT_END + 0x80,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_5 = UNIT_END + 0x82,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_1 = UNIT_END + 0x83,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_2 = UNIT_END + 0x84,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_3 = UNIT_END + 0x85,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_5 = UNIT_END + 0x87,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_1 = UNIT_END + 0x88,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_2 = UNIT_END + 0x89,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_3 = UNIT_END + 0x8A,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_5 = UNIT_END + 0x8C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_1 = UNIT_END + 0x8D,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_2 = UNIT_END + 0x8E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_3 = UNIT_END + 0x8F,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_5 = UNIT_END + 0x91,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_1 = UNIT_END + 0x92,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_2 = UNIT_END + 0x93,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_3 = UNIT_END + 0x94,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_5 = UNIT_END + 0x96,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_1 = UNIT_END + 0x97,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_2 = UNIT_END + 0x98,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_3 = UNIT_END + 0x99,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_5 = UNIT_END + 0x9B,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_1 = UNIT_END + 0x9C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_2 = UNIT_END + 0x9D,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_3 = UNIT_END + 0x9E,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_5 = UNIT_END + 0xA0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_1 = UNIT_END + 0xA1,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_2 = UNIT_END + 0xA2,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_3 = UNIT_END + 0xA3,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_5 = UNIT_END + 0xA5,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_1 = UNIT_END + 0xA6,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_2 = UNIT_END + 0xA7,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_3 = UNIT_END + 0xA8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_5 = UNIT_END + 0xAA,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_1 = UNIT_END + 0xAB,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_2 = UNIT_END + 0xAC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_3 = UNIT_END + 0xAD,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_5 = UNIT_END + 0xAF,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_1 = UNIT_END + 0xB0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_2 = UNIT_END + 0xB1,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_3 = UNIT_END + 0xB2,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_5 = UNIT_END + 0xB4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_1 = UNIT_END + 0xB5,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_2 = UNIT_END + 0xB6,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_3 = UNIT_END + 0xB7,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_5 = UNIT_END + 0xB9,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_1 = UNIT_END + 0xBA,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_2 = UNIT_END + 0xBB,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_3 = UNIT_END + 0xBC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_5 = UNIT_END + 0xBE,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_1 = UNIT_END + 0xBF,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_2 = UNIT_END + 0xC0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_3 = UNIT_END + 0xC1,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_5 = UNIT_END + 0xC3,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_1 = UNIT_END + 0xC4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_2 = UNIT_END + 0xC5,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_3 = UNIT_END + 0xC6,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_5 = UNIT_END + 0xC8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_1 = UNIT_END + 0xC9,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_2 = UNIT_END + 0xCA,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_3 = UNIT_END + 0xCB,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_5 = UNIT_END + 0xCD,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_1 = UNIT_END + 0xCE,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_2 = UNIT_END + 0xCF,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_3 = UNIT_END + 0xD0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_5 = UNIT_END + 0xD2,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_1 = UNIT_END + 0xD3,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_2 = UNIT_END + 0xD4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_3 = UNIT_END + 0xD5,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_5 = UNIT_END + 0xD7,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_1 = UNIT_END + 0xD8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_2 = UNIT_END + 0xD9,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_3 = UNIT_END + 0xDA,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_5 = UNIT_END + 0xDC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_1 = UNIT_END + 0xDD,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_2 = UNIT_END + 0xDE,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_3 = UNIT_END + 0xDF,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_5 = UNIT_END + 0xE1,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_1 = UNIT_END + 0xE2,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_2 = UNIT_END + 0xE3,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_3 = UNIT_END + 0xE4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_5 = UNIT_END + 0xE6,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_1 = UNIT_END + 0xE7,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_2 = UNIT_END + 0xE8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_3 = UNIT_END + 0xE9,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_5 = UNIT_END + 0xEB,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_1 = UNIT_END + 0xEC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_2 = UNIT_END + 0xED,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_3 = UNIT_END + 0xEE,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_5 = UNIT_END + 0xF0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_1 = UNIT_END + 0xF1,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_2 = UNIT_END + 0xF2,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_3 = UNIT_END + 0xF3,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_5 = UNIT_END + 0xF5,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_1 = UNIT_END + 0xF6,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_2 = UNIT_END + 0xF7,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_3 = UNIT_END + 0xF8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_5 = UNIT_END + 0xFA,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_1 = UNIT_END + 0xFB,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_2 = UNIT_END + 0xFC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_3 = UNIT_END + 0xFD,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_5 = UNIT_END + 0xFF,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_1 = UNIT_END + 0x100,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_2 = UNIT_END + 0x101,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_3 = UNIT_END + 0x102,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_5 = UNIT_END + 0x104,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x105,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x106,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x107,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x108,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x109,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x10A,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x10B,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x10C,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x10D,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x10E,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x10F,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x110,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x111,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x112,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x113,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x114,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x115,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x116,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x117,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x118,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x119,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x11A,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x11B,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x11C,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x11D,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x11E,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x11F,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x120,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x121,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x122,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x123,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x124,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x125,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x126,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x127,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x128,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENTRYID = UNIT_END + 0x129,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENCHANTMENT = UNIT_END + 0x12A,
	PLAYER_CHOSEN_TITLE = UNIT_END + 0x12B,
	PLAYER_FAKE_INEBRIATION = UNIT_END + 0x12C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_PAD_0 = UNIT_END + 0x12D,
	PLAYER_FIELD_INV_SLOT_HEAD = UNIT_END + 0x12E,
	PLAYER_FIELD_PACK_SLOT_1 = UNIT_END + 0x15C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BANK_SLOT_1 = UNIT_END + 0x17C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BANKBAG_SLOT_1 = UNIT_END + 0x1B4,
	PLAYER_FIELD_VENDORBUYBACK_SLOT_1 = UNIT_END + 0x1C2,
	PLAYER_FARSIGHT = UNIT_END + 0x1DA,
	PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES = UNIT_END + 0x1DC,
	PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES1 = UNIT_END + 0x1DE,
	PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES2 = UNIT_END + 0x1E0,
	PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES3 = UNIT_END + 0x1E2,
	PLAYER_XP = UNIT_END + 0x1E4,
	PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP = UNIT_END + 0x1E5,
	PLAYER_SKILL_LINEID_0 = UNIT_END + 0x1E6,
	PLAYER_SKILL_STEP_0 = UNIT_END + 0x226,
	PLAYER_SKILL_RANK_0 = UNIT_END + 0x266,
	PLAYER_SKILL_MAX_RANK_0 = UNIT_END + 0x2A6,
	PLAYER_SKILL_MODIFIER_0 = UNIT_END + 0x2E6,
	PLAYER_SKILL_TALENT_0 = UNIT_END + 0x326,
	PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS = UNIT_END + 0x366,
	PLAYER_TRACK_CREATURES = UNIT_END + 0x367,
	PLAYER_TRACK_RESOURCES = UNIT_END + 0x368,
	PLAYER_EXPERTISE = UNIT_END + 0x369,
	PLAYER_OFFHAND_EXPERTISE = UNIT_END + 0x36A,
	PLAYER_BLOCK_PERCENTAGE = UNIT_END + 0x36B,
	PLAYER_DODGE_PERCENTAGE = UNIT_END + 0x36C,
	PLAYER_PARRY_PERCENTAGE = UNIT_END + 0x36D,
	PLAYER_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = UNIT_END + 0x36E,
	PLAYER_RANGED_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = UNIT_END + 0x36F,
	PLAYER_OFFHAND_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = UNIT_END + 0x370,
	PLAYER_SPELL_CRIT_PERCENTAGE1 = UNIT_END + 0x371,
	PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK = UNIT_END + 0x378,
	PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = UNIT_END + 0x379,
	PLAYER_MASTERY = UNIT_END + 0x37A,
	PLAYER_EXPLORED_ZONES_1 = UNIT_END + 0x37B,
	PLAYER_REST_STATE_EXPERIENCE = UNIT_END + 0x417,
	PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE = UNIT_END + 0x418,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_POS = UNIT_END + 0x41A,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_NEG = UNIT_END + 0x421,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_PCT = UNIT_END + 0x428,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_POS = UNIT_END + 0x42F,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_PCT = UNIT_END + 0x430,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_PCT = UNIT_END + 0x431,
	PLAYER_FIELD_WEAPON_DMG_MULTIPLIERS = UNIT_END + 0x432,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_SPELL_POWER_PCT = UNIT_END + 0x435,
	PLAYER_FIELD_OVERRIDE_SPELL_POWER_BY_AP_PCT = UNIT_END + 0x436,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_RESISTANCE = UNIT_END + 0x437,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_PHYSICAL_RESISTANCE = UNIT_END + 0x438,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES = UNIT_END + 0x439,
	PLAYER_SELF_RES_SPELL = UNIT_END + 0x43A,
	PLAYER_FIELD_PVP_MEDALS = UNIT_END + 0x43B,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_PRICE_1 = UNIT_END + 0x43C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_TIMESTAMP_1 = UNIT_END + 0x448,
	PLAYER_FIELD_KILLS = UNIT_END + 0x454,
	PLAYER_FIELD_LIFETIME_HONORBALE_KILLS = UNIT_END + 0x455,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES2 = UNIT_END + 0x456,
	PLAYER_FIELD_WATCHED_FACTION_INDEX = UNIT_END + 0x457,
	PLAYER_FIELD_COMBAT_RATING_1 = UNIT_END + 0x458,
	PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_TEAM_INFO_1_1 = UNIT_END + 0x472,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BATTLEGROUND_RATING = UNIT_END + 0x487,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MAX_LEVEL = UNIT_END + 0x488,
	PLAYER_FIELD_DAILY_QUESTS_1 = UNIT_END + 0x489,
	PLAYER_RUNE_REGEN_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4A2,
	PLAYER_NO_REAGENT_COST_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4A6,
	PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPH_SLOTS_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4A9,
	PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPHS_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4B2,
	PLAYER_GLYPHS_ENABLED = UNIT_END + 0x4BB,
	PLAYER_PET_SPELL_POWER = UNIT_END + 0x4BC,
	PLAYER_FIELD_RESEARCHING_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4BD,
	PLAYER_FIELD_RESERACH_SITE_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4C5,
	PLAYER_PROFESSION_SKILL_LINE_1 = UNIT_END + 0x4CD,
	PLAYER_FIELD_UI_HIT_MODIFIER = UNIT_END + 0x4CF,
	PLAYER_FIELD_UI_SPELL_HIT_MODIFIER = UNIT_END + 0x4D0,
	PLAYER_FIELD_HOME_REALM_TIME_OFFSET = UNIT_END + 0x4D1,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HASTE = UNIT_END + 0x4D2,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_RANGED_HASTE = UNIT_END + 0x4D3,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_PET_HASTE = UNIT_END + 0x4D4,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HASTE_REGEN = UNIT_END + 0x4D5,
	PLAYER_END = UNIT_END + 0x4D6
};

// Descriptors: 0x0091A5C4
enum eContainerFields
{
	CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS = ITEM_END + 0x0,
	CONTAINER_ALIGN_PAD = ITEM_END + 0x1,
	CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOT_1 = ITEM_END + 0x2,
	CONTAINER_END = ITEM_END + 0x4A
};

// Descriptors: 0x0091C6B8
enum eGameObjectFields
{
	GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID = OBJECT_END + 0x2,
	GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0x3,
	GAMEOBJECT_PARENTROTATION = OBJECT_END + 0x4,
	GAMEOBJECT_DYNAMIC = OBJECT_END + 0x8,
	GAMEOBJECT_FACTION = OBJECT_END + 0x9,
	GAMEOBJECT_LEVEL = OBJECT_END + 0xA,
	GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1 = OBJECT_END + 0xB,
	GAMEOBJECT_END = OBJECT_END + 0xC
};

// Descriptors: 0x0091C758
enum eDynamicObjectFields
{
	DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER = OBJECT_END + 0x0,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_BYTES = OBJECT_END + 0x2,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_SPELLID = OBJECT_END + 0x3,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_RADIUS = OBJECT_END + 0x4,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTTIME = OBJECT_END + 0x5,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_END = OBJECT_END + 0x6
};

// Descriptors: 0x0091C7C0
enum eCorpseFields
{
	CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER = OBJECT_END + 0x0,
	CORPSE_FIELD_PARTY = OBJECT_END + 0x2,
	CORPSE_FIELD_DISPLAY_ID = OBJECT_END + 0x4,
	CORPSE_FIELD_ITEM = OBJECT_END + 0x5,
	CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_1 = OBJECT_END + 0x18,
	CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_2 = OBJECT_END + 0x19,
	CORPSE_FIELD_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0x1A,
	CORPSE_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0x1B,
	CORPSE_END = OBJECT_END + 0x1C
};
```

----------


## Sacred

Events:


```
    EVENT_UNIT_PET = 0x0,
    EVENT_UNIT_PET_2 = 0x2,
    EVENT_UNIT_TARGET = 0xC,
    EVENT_UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER = 0x11,
    EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH = 0x12,
    EVENT_UNIT_MAXHEALTH = 0x18,
    EVENT_UNIT_LEVEL = 0x28,
    EVENT_UNIT_FACTION = 0x29,
    EVENT_UNIT_FLAGS = 0x2D,
    EVENT_UNIT_FLAGS_2 = 0x2E,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED = 0x30,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED_2 = 0x31,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE = 0x32,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE = 0x38,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_2 = 0x39,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_3 = 0x3A,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_4 = 0x3B,
    EVENT_UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE = 0x3F,
    EVENT_UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE_2 = 0x40,
    EVENT_UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = 0x41,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELL_HASTE = 0x43,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS = 0x47,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_2 = 0x48,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_3 = 0x49,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_4 = 0x4A,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_5 = 0x4B,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES = 0x56,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_2 = 0x57,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_3 = 0x58,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_4 = 0x59,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_5 = 0x5A,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_6 = 0x5B,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_7 = 0x5C,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_8 = 0x5D,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_9 = 0x5E,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_10 = 0x5F,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_11 = 0x60,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_12 = 0x61,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_13 = 0x62,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_14 = 0x63,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_15 = 0x64,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_16 = 0x65,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_17 = 0x66,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_18 = 0x67,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_19 = 0x68,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_20 = 0x69,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_21 = 0x6A,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER = 0x6E,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_2 = 0x6F,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_3 = 0x70,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_4 = 0x71,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 0x72,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_2 = 0x73,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_3 = 0x74,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_4 = 0x75,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE_2 = 0x76,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE_3 = 0x77,
    EVENT_UNIT_MANA = 0x78,
    EVENT_UNIT_MANA_2 = 0x7F,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_6 = 0x86,
    EVENT_UNIT_AURA = 0x8A,
    EVENT_UNIT_COMBAT = 0x8B,
    EVENT_UNIT_NAME_UPDATE = 0x8C,
    EVENT_UNIT_PORTRAIT_UPDATE = 0x8D,
    EVENT_UNIT_MODEL_CHANGED = 0x8E,
    EVENT_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = 0x8F,
    EVENT_UNIT_CLASSIFICATION_CHANGED = 0x90,
    EVENT_UNIT_COMBO_POINTS = 0x91,
    EVENT_UNIT_TARGETABLE_CHANGED = 0x92,
    EVENT_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x93,
    EVENT_PLAYER_XP_UPDATE = 0x94,
    EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED = 0x95,
    EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED = 0x96,
    EVENT_PLAYER_AURAS_CHANGED = 0x97,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT = 0x98,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT = 0x99,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = 0x9A,
    EVENT_PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0x9B,
    EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST = 0x9C,
    EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED = 0x9D,
    EVENT_PLAYER_FARSIGHT_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0x9E,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LEVEL_UP = 0x9F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_MONEY = 0xA0,
    EVENT_PLAYER_DAMAGE_DONE_MODS = 0xA1,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TOTEM_UPDATE = 0xA2,
    EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED = 0xA3,
    EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_INDOORS = 0xA4,
    EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_NEW_AREA = 0xA5,
    EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_ZOOM = 0xA6,
    EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_TRACKING = 0xA7,
    EVENT_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED_2 = 0xA8,
    EVENT_SCREENSHOT_FAILED_2 = 0xA9,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SHOWGRID = 0xAA,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_HIDEGRID = 0xAB,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_PAGE_CHANGED = 0xAC,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SLOT_CHANGED = 0xAD,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE = 0xAE,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 0xAF,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0xB0,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BONUS_ACTIONBAR = 0xB1,
    EVENT_UPDATE_EXTRA_ACTIONBAR = 0xB2,
    EVENT_PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED = 0xB3,
    EVENT_PARTY_LEADER_CHANGED = 0xB4,
    EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_ENABLE = 0xB5,
    EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_DISABLE = 0xB6,
    EVENT_PARTY_LOOT_METHOD_CHANGED = 0xB7,
    EVENT_SYSMSG = 0xB8,
    EVENT_UI_ERROR_MESSAGE = 0xB9,
    EVENT_UI_INFO_MESSAGE = 0xBA,
    EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR = 0xBB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 0xBC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SYSTEM = 0xBD,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SAY = 0xBE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PARTY = 0xBF,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID = 0xC0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD = 0xC1,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OFFICER = 0xC2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_YELL = 0xC3,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER = 0xC4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER_INFORM = 0xC5,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_EMOTE = 0xC6,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TEXT_EMOTE = 0xC7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_SAY = 0xC8,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_PARTY = 0xC9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_YELL = 0xCA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_WHISPER = 0xCB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_EMOTE = 0xCC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL = 0xCD,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_JOIN = 0xCE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LEAVE = 0xCF,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LIST = 0xD0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE = 0xD1,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE_USER = 0xD2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_AFK = 0xD3,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_DND = 0xD4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_IGNORED = 0xD5,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SKILL = 0xD6,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_LOOT = 0xD7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CURRENCY = 0xD8,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONEY = 0xD9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OPENING = 0xDA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TRADESKILLS = 0xDB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_INFO = 0xDC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_MISC_INFO = 0xDD,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = 0xDE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_HONOR_GAIN = 0xDF,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = 0xE0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_NEUTRAL = 0xE1,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_ALLIANCE = 0xE2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_HORDE = 0xE3,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_LEADER = 0xE4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_WARNING = 0xE5,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 0xE6,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 0xE7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_FILTERED = 0xE8,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BATTLEGROUND = 0xE9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_LEADER = 0xEA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RESTRICTED = 0xEB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ACHIEVEMENT = 0xED,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ACHIEVEMENT = 0xEE,
    EVENT_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER_2 = 0xEF,
    EVENT_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE_2 = 0xF0,
    EVENT_LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED = 0xF1,
    EVENT_TIME_PLAYED_MSG = 0xF2,
    EVENT_SPELLS_CHANGED = 0xF3,
    EVENT_CURRENT_SPELL_CAST_CHANGED = 0xF4,
    EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0xF5,
    EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_USABLE = 0xF6,
    EVENT_CHARACTER_POINTS_CHANGED = 0xF7,
    EVENT_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = 0xF8,
    EVENT_ITEM_PUSH = 0xF9,
    EVENT_LOOT_OPENED = 0xFA,
    EVENT_LOOT_SLOT_CLEARED = 0xFB,
    EVENT_LOOT_SLOT_CHANGED = 0xFC,
    EVENT_LOOT_CLOSED = 0xFD,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LOGIN = 0xFE,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LOGOUT = 0xFF,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD = 0x100,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVING_WORLD = 0x101,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ALIVE = 0x102,
    EVENT_PLAYER_DEAD = 0x103,
    EVENT_PLAYER_CAMPING = 0x104,
    EVENT_PLAYER_QUITING = 0x105,
    EVENT_LOGOUT_CANCEL = 0x106,
    EVENT_RESURRECT_REQUEST = 0x107,
    EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x108,
    EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL = 0x109,
    EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x10A,
    EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_CANCEL = 0x10B,
    EVENT_GUILD_MOTD = 0x10C,
    EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST = 0x10D,
    EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST_CANCEL = 0x10E,
    EVENT_LOOT_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x10F,
    EVENT_EQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x110,
    EVENT_AUTOEQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x111,
    EVENT_USE_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x112,
    EVENT_DELETE_ITEM_CONFIRM = 0x113,
    EVENT_CURSOR_UPDATE = 0x114,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = 0x115,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_TRANSLATION = 0x116,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_READY = 0x117,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_CLOSED = 0x118,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_SHOW = 0x119,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM = 0x11A,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM_CANCEL = 0x11B,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_ENTER_CODE = 0x11C,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_CLOSED = 0x11D,
    EVENT_QUEST_GREETING = 0x11E,
    EVENT_QUEST_DETAIL = 0x11F,
    EVENT_QUEST_PROGRESS = 0x120,
    EVENT_QUEST_COMPLETE = 0x121,
    EVENT_QUEST_FINISHED = 0x122,
    EVENT_QUEST_ITEM_UPDATE = 0x123,
    EVENT_QUEST_AUTOCOMPLETE = 0x124,
    EVENT_TAXIMAP_OPENED = 0x125,
    EVENT_TAXIMAP_CLOSED = 0x126,
    EVENT_QUEST_LOG_UPDATE = 0x127,
    EVENT_TRAINER_SHOW = 0x128,
    EVENT_TRAINER_UPDATE = 0x129,
    EVENT_TRAINER_DESCRIPTION_UPDATE = 0x12A,
    EVENT_TRAINER_CLOSED = 0x12B,
    EVENT_CVAR_UPDATE = 0x12C,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_SHOW = 0x12D,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_UPDATE = 0x12E,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_NAME_UPDATE = 0x12F,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_CLOSE = 0x130,
    EVENT_MERCHANT_SHOW = 0x131,
    EVENT_MERCHANT_UPDATE = 0x132,
    EVENT_MERCHANT_CLOSED = 0x133,
    EVENT_TRADE_SHOW = 0x134,
    EVENT_TRADE_CLOSED = 0x135,
    EVENT_TRADE_UPDATE = 0x136,
    EVENT_TRADE_ACCEPT_UPDATE = 0x137,
    EVENT_TRADE_TARGET_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x138,
    EVENT_TRADE_PLAYER_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x139,
    EVENT_TRADE_MONEY_CHANGED = 0x13A,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TRADE_MONEY = 0x13B,
    EVENT_BAG_OPEN = 0x13C,
    EVENT_BAG_UPDATE = 0x13D,
    EVENT_BAG_CLOSED = 0x13E,
    EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x13F,
    EVENT_LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED = 0x140,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_3 = 0x141,
    EVENT_UNIT_DEFENSE = 0x142,
    EVENT_PET_ATTACK_START = 0x143,
    EVENT_PET_ATTACK_STOP = 0x144,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT = 0x145,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = 0x146,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_START = 0x147,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_STOP = 0x148,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = 0x149,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED_QUIET = 0x14A,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = 0x14B,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_DELAYED = 0x14C,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = 0x14D,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_START = 0x14E,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_UPDATE = 0x14F,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_STOP = 0x150,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0x151,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0x152,
    EVENT_PLAYER_GUILD_UPDATE = 0x153,
    EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPT_CONFIRM = 0x154,
    EVENT_PLAYERBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x155,
    EVENT_BANKFRAME_OPENED = 0x156,
    EVENT_BANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0x157,
    EVENT_PLAYERBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x158,
    EVENT_FRIENDLIST_UPDATE = 0x159,
    EVENT_IGNORELIST_UPDATE = 0x15A,
    EVENT_MUTELIST_UPDATE = 0x15B,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE = 0x15C,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x15D,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_SHOWGRID = 0x15E,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDEGRID = 0x15F,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDE_2 = 0x160,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 0x161,
    EVENT_MINIMAP_PING = 0x162,
    EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_START = 0x163,
    EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_PAUSE = 0x164,
    EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_STOP = 0x165,
    EVENT_WORLD_MAP_UPDATE = 0x166,
    EVENT_WORLD_MAP_NAME_UPDATE = 0x167,
    EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_BEGIN = 0x168,
    EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_END = 0x169,
    EVENT_CINEMATIC_START = 0x16B,
    EVENT_CINEMATIC_STOP = 0x16C,
    EVENT_UPDATE_FACTION = 0x16D,
    EVENT_CLOSE_WORLD_MAP = 0x16E,
    EVENT_OPEN_TABARD_FRAME = 0x16F,
    EVENT_CLOSE_TABARD_FRAME = 0x170,
    EVENT_TABARD_CANSAVE_CHANGED = 0x171,
    EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_SHOW = 0x172,
    EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_CLOSED = 0x173,
    EVENT_DUEL_REQUESTED = 0x174,
    EVENT_DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS = 0x175,
    EVENT_DUEL_INBOUNDS = 0x176,
    EVENT_DUEL_FINISHED = 0x177,
    EVENT_TUTORIAL_TRIGGER = 0x178,
    EVENT_PET_DISMISS_START = 0x179,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BINDINGS = 0x17A,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORMS = 0x17B,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM_2 = 0x17C,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_USABLE = 0x17D,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_COOLDOWN = 0x17E,
    EVENT_WHO_LIST_UPDATE = 0x17F,
    EVENT_PETITION_SHOW = 0x180,
    EVENT_PETITION_CLOSED = 0x181,
    EVENT_EXECUTE_CHAT_LINE = 0x182,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MACROS = 0x183,
    EVENT_UPDATE_TICKET = 0x184,
    EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x185,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_XP_LOSS = 0x186,
    EVENT_CORPSE_IN_RANGE = 0x187,
    EVENT_CORPSE_IN_INSTANCE = 0x188,
    EVENT_CORPSE_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x189,
    EVENT_UPDATE_GM_STATUS = 0x18A,
    EVENT_PLAYER_UNGHOST = 0x18B,
    EVENT_BIND_ENCHANT = 0x18C,
    EVENT_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x18D,
    EVENT_TRADE_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x18E,
    EVENT_TRADE_POTENTIAL_BIND_ENCHANT = 0x18F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_UPDATE_RESTING = 0x190,
    EVENT_UPDATE_EXHAUSTION = 0x191,
    EVENT_PLAYER_FLAGS_CHANGED = 0x192,
    EVENT_GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x193,
    EVENT_GM_PLAYER_INFO = 0x194,
    EVENT_MAIL_SHOW = 0x195,
    EVENT_MAIL_CLOSED = 0x196,
    EVENT_SEND_MAIL_MONEY_CHANGED = 0x197,
    EVENT_SEND_MAIL_COD_CHANGED = 0x198,
    EVENT_MAIL_SEND_INFO_UPDATE = 0x199,
    EVENT_MAIL_SEND_SUCCESS = 0x19A,
    EVENT_MAIL_INBOX_UPDATE = 0x19B,
    EVENT_MAIL_LOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 0x19C,
    EVENT_MAIL_UNLOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 0x19D,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_SHOW = 0x19E,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_CLOSED = 0x19F,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 0x1A0,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_SCORE = 0x1A1,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_QUEUE_TIMEOUT = 0x1A2,
    EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_SHOW = 0x1A3,
    EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_CLOSED = 0x1A4,
    EVENT_NEW_AUCTION_UPDATE = 0x1A5,
    EVENT_AUCTION_ITEM_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1A6,
    EVENT_AUCTION_OWNED_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1A7,
    EVENT_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1A8,
    EVENT_PET_UI_UPDATE = 0x1A9,
    EVENT_PET_UI_CLOSE = 0x1AA,
    EVENT_ADDON_LOADED = 0x1AB,
    EVENT_VARIABLES_LOADED = 0x1AC,
    EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x1AD,
    EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x1AE,
    EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x1AF,
    EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x1B0,
    EVENT_START_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x1B1,
    EVENT_STOP_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x1B2,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_SHOW = 0x1B3,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE = 0x1B4,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE_PAPERDOLL = 0x1B5,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_CLOSED = 0x1B6,
    EVENT_RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x1B7,
    EVENT_UPDATE_PENDING_MAIL = 0x1B8,
    EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_ALERTS = 0x1B9,
    EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_DURABILITY = 0x1BA,
    EVENT_UPDATE_TRADESKILL_RECAST = 0x1BB,
    EVENT_OPEN_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x1BC,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x1BD,
    EVENT_START_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1BE,
    EVENT_CANCEL_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1BF,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1C0,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_DISENCHANT_ROLL = 0x1C1,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_START = 0x1C2,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_STOP = 0x1C3,
    EVENT_LEARNED_SPELL_IN_TAB = 0x1C4,
    EVENT_DISPLAY_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x1C5,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_TALENT_WIPE = 0x1C6,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_BINDER = 0x1C7,
    EVENT_MAIL_FAILED = 0x1C8,
    EVENT_CLOSE_INBOX_ITEM = 0x1C9,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_SUMMON = 0x1CA,
    EVENT_CANCEL_SUMMON = 0x1CB,
    EVENT_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x1CC,
    EVENT_IGR_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x1CD,
    EVENT_PLAYER_SKINNED = 0x1CE,
    EVENT_TABARD_SAVE_PENDING = 0x1CF,
    EVENT_UNIT_QUEST_LOG_CHANGED = 0x1D0,
    EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_KILLS_CHANGED = 0x1D1,
    EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_RANK_CHANGED = 0x1D2,
    EVENT_INSPECT_HONOR_UPDATE = 0x1D3,
    EVENT_UPDATE_WORLD_STATES = 0x1D4,
    EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_IN_RANGE = 0x1D5,
    EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x1D6,
    EVENT_PLAYTIME_CHANGED = 0x1D7,
    EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_TYPES = 0x1D8,
    EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST = 0x1D9,
    EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST_INCREMENTAL = 0x1DA,
    EVENT_START_MINIGAME = 0x1DB,
    EVENT_MINIGAME_UPDATE = 0x1DC,
    EVENT_READY_CHECK = 0x1DD,
    EVENT_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM = 0x1DE,
    EVENT_READY_CHECK_FINISHED = 0x1DF,
    EVENT_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE = 0x1E0,
    EVENT_GMSURVEY_DISPLAY = 0x1E1,
    EVENT_UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO = 0x1E2,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_UPDATE = 0x1E3,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_ACCEPT = 0x1E4,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_SUCCESS = 0x1E5,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_CLOSE = 0x1E6,
    EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_SHOW = 0x1E7,
    EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_CLOSED = 0x1E8,
    EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_UPDATE = 0x1E9,
    EVENT_COMBAT_TEXT_UPDATE = 0x1EA,
    EVENT_QUEST_WATCH_UPDATE = 0x1EB,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1EC,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x1ED,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1EE,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x1EF,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1F0,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x1F1,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SYSTEM_MOTD_UPDATED = 0x1F2,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SERVER_MESSAGE = 0x1F3,
    EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_UPDATE = 0x1F4,
    EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x1F5,
    EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x1F6,
    EVENT_KNOWN_TITLES_UPDATE = 0x1F7,
    EVENT_NEW_TITLE_EARNED = 0x1F8,
    EVENT_OLD_TITLE_LOST = 0x1F9,
    EVENT_LFG_UPDATE = 0x1FA,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 0x1FB,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_SHOW = 0x1FC,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_FAILED = 0x1FD,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_SUCCEEDED = 0x1FE,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_UPDATE = 0x1FF,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_UPDATE = 0x200,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_SHOW = 0x201,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_HIDE = 0x202,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_ROLE_CHOSEN = 0x203,
    EVENT_LFG_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x204,
    EVENT_LFG_BOOT_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 0x205,
    EVENT_LFG_LOCK_INFO_RECEIVED = 0x206,
    EVENT_LFG_UPDATE_RANDOM_INFO = 0x207,
    EVENT_LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE = 0x208,
    EVENT_LFG_OPEN_FROM_GOSSIP = 0x209,
    EVENT_LFG_COMPLETION_REWARD = 0x20A,
    EVENT_LFG_INVALID_ERROR_MESSAGE = 0x20B,
    EVENT_PARTY_LFG_RESTRICTED = 0x20C,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ROLES_ASSIGNED = 0x20D,
    EVENT_COMBAT_RATING_UPDATE = 0x20E,
    EVENT_MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED = 0x20F,
    EVENT_UPDATE_STEALTH = 0x210,
    EVENT_ENABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x211,
    EVENT_DISABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x212,
    EVENT_VOICE_START = 0x213,
    EVENT_VOICE_STOP = 0x214,
    EVENT_VOICE_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x215,
    EVENT_VOICE_CHANNEL_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x216,
    EVENT_UPDATE_FLOATING_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x217,
    EVENT_RAID_INSTANCE_WELCOME = 0x218,
    EVENT_MOVIE_RECORDING_PROGRESS = 0x219,
    EVENT_MOVIE_COMPRESSING_PROGRESS = 0x21A,
    EVENT_MOVIE_UNCOMPRESSED_MOVIE = 0x21B,
    EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_START = 0x21C,
    EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_STOP = 0x21D,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_OPENED = 0x21E,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0x21F,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x220,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x221,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TABS = 0x222,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_MONEY = 0x223,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKLOG_UPDATE = 0x224,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_WITHDRAWMONEY = 0x225,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TEXT = 0x226,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_TEXT_CHANGED = 0x227,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_UI_UPDATE = 0x228,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_COUNT_UPDATE = 0x229,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x22A,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_VOICE_UPDATE = 0x22B,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x22C,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_PASSWORD_REQUEST = 0x22D,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_FLAGS_UPDATED = 0x22E,
    EVENT_VOICE_SESSIONS_UPDATE = 0x22F,
    EVENT_VOICE_CHAT_ENABLED_UPDATE = 0x230,
    EVENT_VOICE_LEFT_SESSION = 0x231,
    EVENT_INSPECT_READY = 0x232,
    EVENT_VOICE_SELF_MUTE = 0x233,
    EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_START = 0x234,
    EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_STOP = 0x235,
    EVENT_ARENA_SEASON_WORLD_STATE = 0x236,
    EVENT_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_UPDATE = 0x237,
    EVENT_GUILDTABARD_UPDATE = 0x238,
    EVENT_SOUND_DEVICE_UPDATE = 0x239,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_MAP_UPDATE = 0x23A,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_ENTER_WORLD = 0x23B,
    EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT = 0x23C,
    EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED = 0x23D,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_UPDATE = 0x23E,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_BATTLEGROUND = 0x23F,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_OPEN = 0x240,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_CLOSE = 0x241,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_SUCCESS = 0x242,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_APPEARANCE_APPLIED = 0x243,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_INVITE_LIST = 0x244,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_LIST = 0x245,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_NEW_EVENT = 0x246,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_OPEN_EVENT = 0x247,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_CLOSE_EVENT = 0x248,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_2 = 0x249,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES = 0x24A,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_EVENT_ALARM = 0x24B,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_ERROR = 0x24C,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING = 0x24D,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_GUILD_EVENTS = 0x24E,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_SHOW = 0x24F,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_UPDATE = 0x250,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_POWER_SHOW = 0x251,
    EVENT_UNIT_ENTERING_VEHICLE = 0x252,
    EVENT_UNIT_ENTERED_VEHICLE = 0x253,
    EVENT_UNIT_EXITING_VEHICLE = 0x254,
    EVENT_UNIT_EXITED_VEHICLE = 0x255,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_PASSENGERS_CHANGED = 0x256,
    EVENT_PLAYER_GAINS_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x257,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LOSES_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x258,
    EVENT_PET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 0x259,
    EVENT_LEVEL_GRANT_PROPOSED = 0x25A,
    EVENT_SYNCHRONIZE_SETTINGS = 0x25B,
    EVENT_PLAY_MOVIE = 0x25C,
    EVENT_RUNE_POWER_UPDATE = 0x25D,
    EVENT_RUNE_TYPE_UPDATE = 0x25E,
    EVENT_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED = 0x25F,
    EVENT_CRITERIA_UPDATE = 0x260,
    EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST = 0x261,
    EVENT_PET_RENAMEABLE = 0x262,
    EVENT_CURRENCY_DISPLAY_UPDATE = 0x263,
    EVENT_COMPANION_LEARNED = 0x264,
    EVENT_COMPANION_UNLEARNED = 0x265,
    EVENT_COMPANION_UPDATE = 0x266,
    EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_LIST_UPDATE = 0x267,
    EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_SITUATION_UPDATE = 0x268,
    EVENT_GLYPH_ADDED = 0x269,
    EVENT_GLYPH_REMOVED = 0x26A,
    EVENT_GLYPH_UPDATED = 0x26B,
    EVENT_GLYPH_ENABLED = 0x26C,
    EVENT_GLYPH_DISABLED = 0x26D,
    EVENT_USE_GLYPH = 0x26E,
    EVENT_TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_UPDATE = 0x26F,
    EVENT_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE = 0x270,
    EVENT_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENT_READY = 0x271,
    EVENT_RAISED_AS_GHOUL = 0x272,
    EVENT_PARTY_CONVERTED_TO_RAID = 0x273,
    EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_SHOW = 0x274,
    EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_UPDATE_AVAILABLE = 0x275,
    EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPTED = 0x276,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = 0x277,
    EVENT_ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED = 0x278,
    EVENT_PET_TALENT_UPDATE = 0x279,
    EVENT_PREVIEW_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x27A,
    EVENT_PREVIEW_TALENT_PRIMARY_TREE_CHANGED = 0x27B,
    EVENT_PREVIEW_PET_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x27C,
    EVENT_WEAR_EQUIPMENT_SET = 0x27D,
    EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SETS_CHANGED = 0x27E,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_START = 0x27F,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_STOP = 0x280,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_WARNING = 0x281,
    EVENT_PLAYER_EQUIPMENT_CHANGED = 0x282,
    EVENT_ITEM_LOCKED = 0x283,
    EVENT_ITEM_UNLOCKED = 0x284,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_FILTER_UPDATE = 0x285,
    EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_PENDING = 0x286,
    EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_FINISHED = 0x287,
    EVENT_NPC_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE = 0x288,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MULTI_CAST_ACTIONBAR = 0x289,
    EVENT_ENABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x28A,
    EVENT_DISABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x28B,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE = 0x28C,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED = 0x28D,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE = 0x28E,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING = 0x28F,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED = 0x290,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE = 0x291,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE = 0x292,
    EVENT_PVP_TYPES_ENABLED = 0x293,
    EVENT_WORLD_STATE_UI_TIMER_UPDATE = 0x294,
    EVENT_END_BOUND_TRADEABLE = 0x295,
    EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR_NAME_BY_CLASS = 0x296,
    EVENT_GMRESPONSE_RECEIVED = 0x297,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_UPDATE = 0x298,
    EVENT_WOW_MOUSE_NOT_FOUND = 0x299,
    EVENT_MAIL_SUCCESS = 0x29B,
    EVENT_TALENTS_INVOLUNTARILY_RESET = 0x29C,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT = 0x29D,
    EVENT_QUEST_QUERY_COMPLETE = 0x29E,
    EVENT_QUEST_POI_UPDATE = 0x29F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED = 0x2A0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PARTY_LEADER = 0x2A1,
    EVENT_VOTE_KICK_REASON_NEEDED = 0x2A2,
    EVENT_ENABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 0x2A3,
    EVENT_DISABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 0x2A4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TARGETICONS = 0x2A5,
    EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_DISABLED = 0x2A6,
    EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_START = 0x2A7,
    EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_UPDATE = 0x2A8,
    EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_FAILURE = 0x2A9,
    EVENT_PET_SPELL_POWER_UPDATE = 0x2AA,
    EVENT_BN_CONNECTED = 0x2AB,
    EVENT_BN_DISCONNECTED = 0x2AC,
    EVENT_BN_SELF_ONLINE = 0x2AD,
    EVENT_BN_SELF_OFFLINE = 0x2AE,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_LIST_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x2AF,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_LIST_INITIALIZED = 0x2B0,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_SEND_RESULT = 0x2B1,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_ADDED = 0x2B2,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_REMOVED = 0x2B3,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INFO_CHANGED = 0x2B4,
    EVENT_BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_CHANGED = 0x2B5,
    EVENT_BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_LOADED = 0x2B6,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER = 0x2B7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_INFORM = 0x2B8,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_WHISPER_UNDELIVERABLE = 0x2B9,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_JOINED = 0x2BA,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_LEFT = 0x2BB,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CLOSED = 0x2BC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION = 0x2BD,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_NOTICE = 0x2BE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_LIST = 0x2BF,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_UNDELIVERABLE = 0x2C0,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_BLOCKED = 0x2C1,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_JOINED = 0x2C2,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_LEFT = 0x2C3,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_UPDATED = 0x2C4,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_SUCCEEDED = 0x2C5,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_FAILED = 0x2C6,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_SUCCEEDED = 0x2C7,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_FAILED = 0x2C8,
    EVENT_BN_BLOCK_LIST_UPDATED = 0x2C9,
    EVENT_BN_SYSTEM_MESSAGE = 0x2CA,
    EVENT_BN_REQUEST_FOF_SUCCEEDED = 0x2CB,
    EVENT_BN_REQUEST_FOF_FAILED = 0x2CC,
    EVENT_BN_NEW_PRESENCE = 0x2CD,
    EVENT_BN_TOON_NAME_UPDATED = 0x2CE,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_ONLINE = 0x2CF,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_OFFLINE = 0x2D0,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_TOON_ONLINE = 0x2D1,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_TOON_OFFLINE = 0x2D2,
    EVENT_BN_MATURE_LANGUAGE_FILTER = 0x2D3,
    EVENT_MASTERY_UPDATE = 0x2D4,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_SKIRMISH_QUEUE_REQUEST = 0x2D5,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_SKIRMISH_MODE_REQUEST = 0x2D6,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_PARTY_INFO_REQUEST = 0x2D7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_ALERT = 0x2D8,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST = 0x2D9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST_INFORM = 0x2DA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_CONVERSATION = 0x2DB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_PLAYER_OFFLINE = 0x2DC,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_OPENED = 0x2DD,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_CLOSED = 0x2DE,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_SET_ITEM = 0x2DF,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x2E0,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TRADE_CURRENCY = 0x2E1,
    EVENT_TRADE_CURRENCY_CHANGED = 0x2E2,
    EVENT_WEIGHTED_SPELL_UPDATED = 0x2E3,
    EVENT_GUILD_XP_UPDATE = 0x2E4,
    EVENT_GUILD_PERK_UPDATE = 0x2E5,
    EVENT_GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE = 0x2E6,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER = 0x2E7,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_FREQUENT = 0x2E8,
    EVENT_UNIT_MAXPOWER = 0x2E9,
    EVENT_ENABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 0x2EA,
    EVENT_DISABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 0x2EB,
    EVENT_GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS = 0x2EC,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_UPDATE = 0x2ED,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_HISTORY_READY = 0x2EE,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_COMPLETE = 0x2EF,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_DIG_SITE_UPDATED = 0x2F0,
    EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_TOGGLE = 0x2F1,
    EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_CLOSED = 0x2F2,
    EVENT_SPELL_FLYOUT_UPDATE = 0x2F3,
    EVENT_UNIT_CONNECTION = 0x2F4,
    EVENT_UNIT_HEAL_PREDICTION = 0x2F5,
    EVENT_ENTERED_DIFFERENT_INSTANCE_FROM_PARTY = 0x2F6,
    EVENT_UI_SCALE_CHANGED = 0x2F7,
    EVENT_ROLE_CHANGED_INFORM = 0x2F8,
    EVENT_GUILD_REWARDS_LIST = 0x2F9,
    EVENT_ROLE_POLL_BEGIN = 0x2FA,
    EVENT_REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST_RESPONSE = 0x2FB,
    EVENT_WARGAME_REQUESTED = 0x2FC,
    EVENT_GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE = 0x2FD,
    EVENT_CHAT_SERVER_DISCONNECTED = 0x2FE,
    EVENT_CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED = 0x2FF,
    EVENT_STREAMING_ICON = 0x300,
    EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST = 0x301,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_SHOW = 0x302,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_HIDE = 0x303,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_SHOW = 0x304,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_HIDE = 0x305,
    EVENT_UNIT_PHASE = 0x306,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_SHOW = 0x307,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_HIDE = 0x308,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_TIMER_UPDATE = 0x309,
    EVENT_GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE = 0x30A,
    EVENT_PVP_RATED_STATS_UPDATE = 0x30B,
    EVENT_PVP_REWARDS_UPDATE = 0x30C,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_GUILD_XP_GAIN = 0x30D,
    EVENT_UNIT_GUILD_LEVEL = 0x30E,
    EVENT_GUILD_PARTY_STATE_UPDATED = 0x30F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_AVG_ITEM_LEVEL_READY = 0x310,
    EVENT_ECLIPSE_DIRECTION_CHANGE = 0x311,
    EVENT_GET_ITEM_INFO_RECEIVED = 0x312,
    EVENT_MAX_SPELL_START_RECOVERY_OFFSET_CHANGED = 0x313,
    EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH_FREQUENT = 0x314,
    EVENT_GUILD_REP_UPDATED = 0x315,
    EVENT_BN_BLOCK_FAILED_TOO_MANY = 0x316,
    EVENT_SPELL_PUSHED_TO_ACTIONBAR = 0x317,
    EVENT_START_TIMER = 0x318,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_POST_UPDATED = 0x319,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_BROWSE_UPDATED = 0x31A,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_RECRUITS_UPDATED = 0x31B,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_UPDATED = 0x31C,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_RECRUIT_LIST_CHANGED = 0x31D,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_CHANGED = 0x31E,
    EVENT_GUILD_CHALLENGE_UPDATED = 0x31F,
    EVENT_GUILD_CHALLENGE_COMPLETED = 0x320,
    EVENT_RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT_WARNING = 0x321,
    EVENT_EJ_LOOT_DATA_RECIEVED = 0x322,
    EVENT_EJ_DIFFICULTY_UPDATE = 0x323,
    EVENT_COMPACT_UNIT_FRAME_PROFILES_LOADED = 0x324,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_BEFORE_USE = 0x325,
    EVENT_CLEAR_BOSS_EMOTES = 0x326,
    EVENT_INCOMING_RESURRECT_CHANGED = 0x327,
    EVENT_TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_MONEY = 0x328,
    EVENT_TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_LEVEL = 0x329,
    EVENT_REQUIRED_GUILD_RENAME_RESULT = 0x32A,
    EVENT_GUILD_RENAME_REQUIRED = 0x32B,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_OPEN = 0x32C,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_CLOSE = 0x32D,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_UPDATE = 0x32E,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_SUCCESS = 0x32F,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x330,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_OPEN = 0x331,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_CLOSE = 0x332,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_UPDATE = 0x333,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_CONTENTS_UPDATE = 0x334,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_DEPOSIT_UPDATE = 0x335,
    EVENT_VOID_TRANSFER_DONE = 0x336,
    EVENT_VOID_DEPOSIT_WARNING = 0x337,
    EVENT_INVENTORY_SEARCH_UPDATE = 0x338,
    EVENT_PLAYER_REPORT_SUBMITTED = 0x339,
    EVENT_SOR_BY_TEXT_UPDATED = 0x33A,
    EVENT_MISSING_OUT_ON_LOOT = 0x33B,
    EVENT_INELIGIBLE_FOR_LOOT = 0x33C,
    EVENT_SOR_START_EXPERIENCE_INCOMPLETE = 0x33D,
    EVENT_SOR_COUNTS_UPDATED = 0x33E,
    EVENT_SELF_RES_SPELL_CHANGED = 0x33F,
    EVENT_SESSION_TIME_ALERT = 0x340,
    EVENT_QUICK_TICKET_SYSTEM_STATUS = 0x341,
    EVENT_ITEM_RESTORATION_BUTTON_STATUS = 0x342,
    EVENT_QUICK_TICKET_THROTTLE_CHANGED = 0x343,
    FRAMEXML_EVENT_COUNT = 0x344
```

Offsets, rebased


```
internal enum WowFunctions : uint
{
    OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x479740,     
    CGGameUI__Target = 0x4D6240,     
    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x31D0,   
    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x8E5C0,   
    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x8D1F0,     
    FrameScript__GetLocalizedText = 0x1BBBF0,
    FrameScript__Execute = 0x43C230, 
    CGWorldFrame__Intersect = 0x323770,      
    M2Model__IsOutdoors = 0x321F60,  
    ClickToMove = 0x1C1F20,  
    HandleTerrainClick = 0x4B6FD0,   
    SendChatMessage = 0x4FA300,      
    FrameScript_SignalEvent = 0x43F3A3,      
    FrameTime__GetCurrentMs = 0xAC7498,      
}

internal enum GXDevice : uint
{
    Direct3D9__Device__Pointer = 0xABF47C,  
    Direct3D9__Device__Offset = 0x2800,     
    Direct3D9__Device__EndScene = 0xA8,     
}

internal enum Globals : uint
{
    PlayerName = 0x9BE820,      
    CurrentRealm = 0x9BE9AE,    
    CurrentTargetGUID = 0xAD7448,       
    LastTargetGUID = 0xAD7450,  
    FocusTargetGUID = 0xAD7468, 
    MouseOverGUID = 0xAD7438,   
    PetGUID = 0xB43B60, 
    FollowGUID = 0x9D61D8,      
    ComboPoint = 0xAD74F1,      
    LootWindow = 0xB45230,      
    Timestamp = 0x9C0C7C,         
    BuildNumber = 0xAB4214,       
    GetMinimapZoneText = 0xAD7414,        
    GetZoneText = 0xAD741C,       
    GetSubZoneText = 0xAD7418,  
    GetZoneID = 0xAD74B0,         
    IsInGame = 0xAD7426,
    ContinentID = 0x8A2710,       
    LastErrorMessage = 0xAD6828,          
    IsLoadingOrConnecting = 0xABB9AC,   
    GetCurrencyInfo = 0x914F48, 
    GetHomeBindAreaId = 0x9D4D7C,         
    PetSpellBookNumSpells = 0xB33CA4,     
    PetSpellBookNumSpellsPtr = 0xB33CA8,
    SpellIsTargetting = 0xACD654,       
    SpellIsPending = 0xACD770,  
    ScriptGetLocale = 0x9732FC, 
    CursorType = 0x93D250,      
    MirrorTimer = 0xAD78D0,     
    GetNumInstalledAddons = 0x93A74C,   
    BaseAddons = 0x93A750,
    TotalGuildMembers = 0xB35ECC,       
    GuildRosterInfoBase = 0xB35F64     
}

internal enum CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera : uint
{
    CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera = 0x4DEB50
    CameraPointer = 0xAD7A10
    CameraOffset = 0x80D0
}

internal enum Arena : uint
{
    Arena1GUID = 0xB36140,
    Arena2GUID = Arena1GUID + 0x8,
    Arena3GUID = Arena2GUID + 0x8,
    Arena4GUID = Arena3GUID + 0x8,
    Arena5GUID = Arena4GUID + 0x8
}

internal enum ObjectManager : uint
{
    CurMgrPointer = 0x9BE7E0,
    CurMgrOffset = 0x463C,
    NextObject = 0x3C,
    FirstObject = 0xC0,
    LocalGUID = 0xC8
}

internal enum Battleground : uint
{
    IsBattlegroundFinished = 0xB36760,
    BattlegroundWinner = 0xB36764,
    SelectedBattlegroundId = 0xB36704
}

internal enum Corpse : uint
{
    X = 0xAD778C,
    Y = X + 0x4,
    Z = X + 0x8,
}

internal enum SpiritHealer : uint
{
    X = 0xAD7798,
    Y = X + 0x4,
    Z = X + 0x8,
}

internal enum Party : uint
{
    LeaderGUID = 0xB33370,
    Member1GUID = 0xB33350,
    Member2GUID = Member1GUID + 0x8
    Member3GUID = Member2GUID + 0x8
    Member4GUID = Member3GUID + 0x8
}

internal enum WoWChat : uint
{
    ChatBufferStart = 0xAD9170,
    NextMessage = 0x17C0
}
```

----------


## Deathstr

Can this be used to update honorbuddy offsets?

----------


## DarkLinux

We dont talk about cracked things around this place...

----------


## Jadd

Before people start asking, current player base = 0x00A70C50, 0x38, 0x24

----------


## l0l1dk

Here's the list of Warden scans. Total of 61. The bytes should be correct this time (Fixed my Warden scanner).


```
Address: 0x004F6A04 Length: 5 Bytes: 74 E 83 F8 10 
Description: Chat related

Address: 0x001C8B4D Length: 7 Bytes: 75 18 68 48 1 0 0 
Description: Follow any type of unit hack

Address: 0x0003DDCB Length: 10 Bytes: 76 A5 F3 F 11 8E D4 1 0 0 
Description: Camera zoom hack

Address: 0x00332882 Length: 13 Bytes: F 85 D8 1 0 0 8D 55 DC 52 8D 45 CC 
Description: No collision hack

Address: 0x001B43B0 Length: 10 Bytes: 8B 81 B8 7 0 0 25 0 0 80 
Description: Unknown

Address: 0x00205F89 Length: 9 Bytes: F7 41 38 0 2 0 20 75 34 
Description: Fly hack

Address: 0x00089770 Length: 9 Bytes: 55 8B EC 53 8B 5D 10 8B 43 
Description: Unknown

Address: 0x007B0670 Length: 8 Bytes: 2F 54 9A 41 77 BE 7F 3F 
Description: Falling related

Address: 0x00626A70 Length: 12 Bytes: 81 66 38 FF FF 9F FF 8B 46 38 F6 C1 
Description: Swimming related. Air swim hack?

Address: 0x004DDDE5 Length: 5 Bytes: 77 34 FF 24 85 
Description: FrameXML signature hack

Address: 0x004D20E1 Length: 6 Bytes: 8B EC 83 3D 94 80 
Description: Lua unlock

Address: 0x0038CE47 Length: 8 Bytes: F7 C3 0 1 0 0 74 13
Description: Terrain collision hack

Address: 0x0016DDC0 Length: 9 Bytes: 55 8B EC 8B 45 C 83 EC 8 
Description: Unknown. In player object initialization function.

Address: 0x006263E0 Length: 5 Bytes: 75 3E F6 46 3C 
Description: Disable jumping

Address: 0x0020932D Length: 11 Bytes: 1 7E 74 8B CE E8 29 A5 FF FF 8B 
Description: Movement related

Address: 0x0017B272 Length: 7 Bytes: E8 C9 E4 2F 0 8B F0 
Description: Speed hack (Won't work anymore)

Address: 0x004F9C10 Length: 12 Bytes: 55 8B EC 81 EC 18 E 0 0 6A A E8 
Description: SendChatMessage Lua function hook.

Address: 0x001DA011 Length: 4 Bytes: 74 1C 8B 6 
Description: No swim hack

Address: 0x0061FB16 Length: 5 Bytes: 74 65 D9 41 50 
Description: Fly hack

Address: 0x000041D6 Length: 5 Bytes: E8 55 17 40 0 
Description: Unknown

Address: 0x000041E0 Length: 6 Bytes: E8 1B CE FF FF E8 
Description: Unknown

Address: 0x002018F1 Length: 7 Bytes: F 2F 44 8 8 72 6 
Description: Climb hack

Address: 0x004C5674 Length: 4 Bytes: 7C 47 5 C0 
Description: No away hack

Address: 0x004FA305 Length: 10 Bytes: 52 57 8B 7D F8 E8 31 E5 FE FF 
Description: Language hack and/or chat command hook

Address: 0x004D20F2 Length: 7 Bytes: 74 65 83 F9 1A 77 60 
Description: Lua unlock

Address: 0x002052DA Length: 7 Bytes: 74 26 A9 0 0 10 0 
Description: Water walk hack

Address: 0x0038CE17 Length: 8 Bytes: F7 C3 F0 0 3 0 74 1D 
Description: WMO collision

Address: 0x000041C3 Length: 5 Bytes: 6A 0 E8 86 8F 
Description: Unknown

Address: 0x000544B3 Length: 4 Bytes: 7E B 8B CE 
Description: Show all levels hack

Address: 0x004A1B34 Length: 7 Bytes: E8 E7 5A C1 FF 8B D 
Description: Unknown

Address: 0x0017B24A Length: 4 Bytes: 50 51 8B CB 
Description: Speed hack (Won't work anymore)

Address: 0x004F9D57 Length: 7 Bytes: 75 16 68 38 2 0 0 
Description: Speak all languages hack

Address: 0x0000E4D0 Length: 6 Bytes: E8 5B 9F FF FF 89 
Description: WinMain hook

Address: 0x004F6A12 Length: 9 Bytes: 75 A 8B 4D 10 C7 41 4 0 
Description: Chat related

Address: 0x0038CDE7 Length: 8 Bytes: F7 C3 0 0 F0 0 74 28 
Description: Collision related

Address: 0x00321EB8 Length: 5 Bytes: 74 2A F6 40 34 
Description: No swim hack

Address: 0x0038CE65 Length: 5 Bytes: 74 21 8B 4D 18 
Description: M2 collision

Address: 0x00907544 Length: 8 Bytes: 4 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 
Description: Login related

Address: 0x00087FA0 Length: 9 Bytes: 55 8B EC 83 EC 18 56 8B F1 
Description: Incoming packet hook

Address: 0x00089590 Length: 9 Bytes: 55 8B EC 83 EC 8 53 56 8B 
Description: Outgoing packet hook

Address: 0x0000119A Length: 6 Bytes: CC CC CC CC CC CC 
Description: Unknown (in bytes between functions)

Address: 0x0017AB20 Length: 10 Bytes: 55 8B EC 81 EC A0 0 0 0 8B 
Description: Speed hack (Won't work anymore)

Address: 0x0014EAE1 Length: 1 Bytes: FF 
Description: Incoming packet hook

Address: 0x004ED34E Length: 5 Bytes: 72 3B 8B 4D 18 
Description: Understand all languages hack

Address: 0x001DA00F Length: 4 Bytes: 85 DB 74 1C 
Description: No swim hack

Address: 0x0038CE62 Length: 5 Bytes: F6 C3 F 74 21 
Description: M2 collision

Address: 0x0038CDED Length: 5 Bytes: 74 28 8B 4D 18 
Description: Collision related

Address: 0x008185C4 Length: 8 Bytes: D8 93 FE C0 48 8C 11 C1 
Description: Jumping related

Address: 0x006263A0 Length: 7 Bytes: A9 0 0 0 10 74 7 
Description: Jumping related

Address: 0x00703FD0 Length: 9 Bytes: 55 8B EC 51 53 56 8B 75 8 
Description: Login related

Address: 0x002052D5 Length: 7 Bytes: A9 0 0 0 4 74 26 
Description: Water walk hack

Address: 0x0038CE1D Length: 5 Bytes: 74 1D 8B 4D 18 
Description: Collision related

Address: 0x00709FB0 Length: 9 Bytes: 55 8B EC 8B 45 C 8B 4D 8 
Description: Checksum hook

Address: 0x007B6750 Length: 8 Bytes: BB 8D 24 3F D4 D0 31 3E 
Description: Maximum climb angle

Address: 0x0043C24E Length: 5 Bytes: 8B 4D 10 89 D 
Description: Lua unlock for /run

Address: 0x004A240A Length: 7 Bytes: 83 C4 8 85 C0 74 EF 
Description: Unknown

Address: 0x0033285A Length: 4 Bytes: 75 B 5F 5E 
Description: Collision hack

Address: 0x0014DFE0 Length: 11 Bytes: 8B C1 33 C9 89 8 89 48 4 89 48 
Description: Packet related

Address: 0x0061FB0F Length: 9 Bytes: F7 41 38 0 0 10 1 74 65 
Description: Fly hack

Address: 0x0038CE4D Length: 5 Bytes: 74 13 8B 4D 18 
Description: Terrrain collision

Address: 0x004F6560 Length: 12 Bytes: 55 8B EC B8 A0 42 0 0 E8 A3 80 B1 
Description: ChatFrame::AddMessage hook
```

----------


## imdasandman

> Can this be used to update honorbuddy offsets?


Just be patient. Hb will be updated soon enough

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jadd

> Here's the list of Warden scans. Total of 61. The bytes should be correct this time (Fixed my Warden scanner).


*high five*  :Big Grin:

----------


## hb123220

> Here's the list of Warden scans. Total of 61. The bytes should be correct this time (Fixed my Warden scanner).
> 
> 
> ```
> Address: 0x004F6A04 Length: 5 Bytes: 74 E 83 F8 10 
> Address: 0x001C8B4D Length: 7 Bytes: 75 18 68 48 1 0 0 
> Address: 0x0003DDCB Length: 10 Bytes: 76 A5 F3 F 11 8E D4 1 0 0 
> Address: 0x00332882 Length: 13 Bytes: F 85 D8 1 0 0 8D 55 DC 52 8D 45 CC 
> Address: 0x001B43B0 Length: 10 Bytes: 8B 81 B8 7 0 0 25 0 0 80 
> ...


stupid question: is it safe if i write GUID into the address of MouseOverGUID??

----------


## _Mike

> stupid question: is it safe if i write GUID into the address of MouseOverGUID??


Is it really that hard to check if the address is in the list you just quoted?
But since you asked.. No, it's not safe.

----------


## Journey

> Is it really that hard to check if the address is in the list you just quoted?
> But since you asked.. No, it's not safe.


I don't actually see that address there or am I missing something?

----------


## romb0t

For LazyBot users, here are the updated offsets that should be put in pointer.cs for 4.3.4_15595

Enjoy !



```
/*
This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha

    LazyBot is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
    the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
    (at your option) any later version.

    LazyBot is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
    GNU General Public License for more details.

    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
    along with LazyBot.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
*/
#region

using System.Reflection;

#endregion

namespace LazyLib.Wow
{
    [Obfuscation(Feature = "renaming", ApplyToMembers = true)]
    public class PublicPointers
    {
        #region Globals enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum Globals
        {
            PlayerName = 0x9BE820,
        }

        #endregion

        #region InGame enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum InGame
        {
            InGame = 0xAD7426,
        }

        #endregion
    }

    internal class Pointers
    {
        #region ActionBar enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum ActionBar
        {
            ActionBarFirstSlot = 0xB44288,
            ActionBarBonus = 0xB444CC,
        }

        #endregion

        #region AutoLoot enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum AutoLoot
        {
            Pointer = 0xAD7644,
            Offset = 0x30,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgUnitCGetCreatureRank enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureRank
        {
            Offset1 = 0x91C,
            Offset2 = 0x1C,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgUnitCGetCreatureType enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgUnitCGetCreatureType
        {
            Offset1 = 0x91C,
            Offset2 = 0x14,
        }

        #endregion

        #region CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum CgWorldFrameGetActiveCamera
        {
            CameraPointer = 0xAD7A10,
            CameraOffset = 0x80D0,
            CameraX = 0x8,
            CameraY = 0xC,
            CameraZ = 0x10,
            CameraMatrix = 0x14,
        }

        #endregion

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3
        /// </summary>
        // Romb0t - This is not used anywhere in the bot => Don't try to search for them.
        public enum Quests
        {
            ActiveQuests = 0x274,
            SelectedQuestId = 0xB436F0,
            TitleText = 0xB434D0,
            GossipQuests = 0xB70F08,
            GossipQuestNext = 0x214,
        }

        #region ClickToMove enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum ClickToMove
        {
            Pointer = 0xAD7624,
            Offset = 0x30,
        }

        #endregion

        #region IsFlying enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsFlying
        {
            Pointer = 0x100,
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x1000000
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: AutoAttack

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum AutoAttack
        {
            AutoAttackFlag = 0x9E8,
            AutoAttackMask = 0x9EC,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: CastingInfo

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum CastingInfo
        {
            IsCasting = 0xA34,
            ChanneledCasting = 0xA48,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Chat

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Chat : uint
        {
            ChatStart = 0xAD9170+0x3C,
            OffsetToNextMsg = 0x17C0,
        }

        #endregion

        #region BlueChat
        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Messages
        {
            EventMessage = 0xAD6828
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ComboPoints

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ComboPoints
        {
            ComboPoints = 0xAD74F1,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Container

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Container
        {
            EquippedBagGUID = 0xB4DDE0
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Globals

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Globals
        {
            RedMessage = 0xAD6828,
            MouseOverGUID = 0xAD7438,
            LootWindow = 0xB45230,
            IsBobbing = 0xD4,
            ArchFacing = 0x1c8,
            ChatboxIsOpen = 0xAC6DD4,
            CursorType = 0x93D250,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Items

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Items : uint
        {
            Offset = 0x9986E8,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: KeyBinding

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum KeyBinding
        {
            NumKeyBindings = 0xB33EAC,
            First = 0xC8,
            Next = 0xC0,
            Key = 0x14,
            Command = 0x28,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ObjectManager

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ObjectManager
        {
            CurMgrPointer = 0x9BE7E0,
            CurMgrOffset = 0x463C,
            NextObject = 0x3C,
            FirstObject = 0xC0,
            LocalGUID = 0xC8
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Reaction

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Reaction : uint
        {
            FactionStartIndex = 0x99911C,
            FactionPointer = FactionStartIndex + 0xC,
            FactionTotal = FactionStartIndex - 0x4,
            HostileOffset1 = 0x14,
            HostileOffset2 = 0x0C,
            FriendlyOffset1 = 0x10,
            FriendlyOffset2 = 0x0C,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Runes

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Runes
        {
            RunesOffset = 0xB36060,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: ShapeshiftForm

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum ShapeshiftForm
        {
            BaseAddressOffset1 = 0xF8,
            BaseAddressOffset2 = 0x1B7,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: SpellCooldown

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum SpellCooldown : uint
        {
            CooldPown = 0xACD714,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Swimming

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Swimming
        {
            Pointer = 0x100,
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x100000,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitAuras

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitAuras : uint
        {
            AuraCount1 = 0xE90,
            AuraCount2 = 0xC14,
            AuraTable1 = 0xC10,
            AuraTable2 = 0xC18,
            AuraSize = 0x28,
            AuraSpellId = 0x8,
            AuraStack = 0xF,
            TimeLeft = 0x14,
        } ;

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitName

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitName : uint
        {
            ObjectName1 = 0x1CC,
            ObjectName2 = 0xB4,
            UnitName1 = 0x91C,
            UnitName2 = 0x64,
            PlayerNameCachePointer = 0x9980B0,
            PlayerNameMaskOffset = 0x024,
            PlayerNameBaseOffset = 0x01c,
            PlayerNameStringOffset = 0x020
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: UnitSpeed

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UnitSpeed
        {
            Pointer1 = 0x100,
            Pointer2 = 0x80,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: WowObject

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum WowObject
        {
            X = 0x790,
            Y = X + 0x4,
            Z = X + 0x8,
            RotationOffset = X + 0x10,
            GameObjectX = 0x110,
            GameObjectY = GameObjectX + 0x4,
            GameObjectZ = GameObjectX + 0x8,
        }

        #endregion

        #region Nested type: Zone

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum Zone : uint
        {
            ZoneText = 0xAD741C,
            ZoneID = 0xAD74B0,
        }

        #endregion


        #region Nested type: UiFrame

        /// <summary>
        ///   4.3.4_15595
        /// </summary>
        internal enum UiFrame
        {
            ButtonEnabledPointer = 0x200,
            ButtonEnabledMask = 0xF,
            ButtonChecked = 0x238,
            EditBoxText = 0x218,
            FirstFrame = 0xce4,
            FrameBottom = 0x68,
            FrameLeft = 0x6c,
            FrameTop = 0x70,
            FrameRight = 0x74,
            LabelText = 0xEC,
            Name = 0x1C,
            NextFrame = 0xCDC,
            RegionsFirst = 0x170,
            RegionsNext = 0x168,
            FrameBase = 0x9D3904,
            ScrHeight = 0x9096BC,
            ScrWidth = 0x9096B8,
            Visible = 0x64,
            Visible1 = 0x1A,
            Visible2 = 1,
            CurrentFrameOffset = 0x88,
            CurrentFramePtr = 0x9D3904,
        }

        #endregion
    }
}
```

----------


## hb123220

> Is it really that hard to check if the address is in the list you just quoted?
> But since you asked.. No, it's not safe.


 MouseOverGUID = 0xAD7438,,,,,,,,,,,,I really cant find the address in the list...i'v been doing that for weeks,it seems warden doesnt scan that...




> For LazyBot users, here are the updated offsets that should be put in pointer.cs for 4.3.4_15595
> 
> Enjoy !
> [/CODE]


thx for update...

----------


## mckemo

> For LazyBot users, here are the updated offsets that should be put in pointer.cs for 4.3.4_15595
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /*
> This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha
> ...


testing them right now.. anyway +rep

----------


## Sylvanah

where is this pointer.cs file if i may ask

----------


## romb0t

> where is this pointer.cs file if i may ask


This question should not be part of this thread  :Wink: 

If you only have the binary then you won't find it and you will have to wait for someone to generate a new binary for you (an update will be done in Thread (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)).

If you have the sources of LB then just do a search... (lazylib\Manager should be your friend).

----------


## anon38

```
internal enum UiFrame
        {
            ButtonEnabledPointer = 0x200,
            ButtonEnabledMask = 0xF,
            ButtonChecked = 0x238,
            EditBoxText = 0x218,
            FirstFrame = 0xce4,
            FrameBottom = 0x68,
            FrameLeft = 0x6c,
            FrameTop = 0x70,
            FrameRight = 0x74,
            LabelText = 0xEC,
            Name = 0x1C,
            NextFrame = 0xCDC,
            RegionsFirst = 0x170,
            RegionsNext = 0x168,
            FrameBase = 0x9D3904,
            SrcHeight = 0x9096BC,
            SrcWidth = 0x9096B8,
            Visible = 0x64,
            Visible1 = 0x1A,
            Visible2 = 1,
            CurrentFrameOffset = 0x88,
            CurrentFramePtr = 0x9D3904,
        }
```

Minor error in UiFrame. it's ScrWidth and ScrHeight, not SrcWidth & SrcHeight.

----------


## romb0t

@anon38
Yes correct... Typo... I will change it in the Dump Thread.

Thanks.

----------


## anon38

> @anon38
> Yes correct... Typo... I will change it in the Dump Thread.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the update. So far it's been working fine for me.

----------


## vitecp

I've found almost all offsets, but need CTM_base or CTM_push.. Can anyone enlight me with them please?

----------


## Endecs

PlayerGUID = 0x9D6210
Class = 0x9BE99D

/e: @vitecp

CTM_Base: 9D61B8
CTM_Push: 1C
CTM_X: 8C
CTM_Y: X+4
CTM_Z: X+8

----------


## vitecp

no need of it

----------


## Endecs

Yes, it's fixed now, just look again in the last Post.  :Smile: 

greets,
Endecs

----------


## Mike1786

RuneOffset = 0xB36044;

----------


## Aerron04

No LastHardwareAction offset?

----------


## -Ryuk-

> No LastHardwareAction offset?


No. If you opened Ida you could find it in under 5 minutes!

----------


## JuJuBoSc

```
        internal enum Functions
        {
            CGxDevice__Push = 0x0000BDD0,               // 4.3.4 15595
            ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x000031D0,  // 4.3.4 15595
            ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x0008E5C0,           // 4.3.4 15595
            World__Intersect = 0x00323770,              // 4.3.4 15595
            World__QueryOutdoors = 0x00321F60,          // 4.3.4 15595
            OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x00479740,              // 4.3.4 15595
            CGInputControl__SetControlBit = 0x0004A210, // 4.3.4 15595
            CGGameUI__Target = 0x004D6240,              // 4.3.4 15595
            CGUnit_C__UnitReaction = 0x001BEB70,        // 4.3.4 15595
            CGUnit_C__CanAttack = 0x001C6110,           // 4.3.4 15595
            CGInputControl__GetActive = 0x00047970,     // 4.3.4 15595
            SendJump = 0x001CD7E0,                      // 4.3.4 15595
            Spell_C__HandleTerrainClick = 0x004B6FD0,   // 4.3.4 15595
            CGUnit_C__TrackingStop = 0x1C89C0,          // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum Lua
        {
            FrameScript__GetLocalizedText = 0x001BBBF0, // 4.3.4 15595
            FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer = 0x0043C230,     // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum Globals
        {

            SpellIsTargeting = 0x00ACD654,              // 4.3.4 15595
            PendingCastSpell = 0x00ACD770,              // 4.3.4 15595
            CInputControl = 0x00939204,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            LastHardwareAction = 0x009D3900,            // 4.3.4 15595
            PlayerName = 0x009BE820,                    // 4.3.4 15595
            CurrentRealm = 0x009BE9AE,                  // 4.3.4 15595
            CurrentTargetGUID = 0x00AD7448,             // 4.3.4 15595
            LastTargetGUID = 0x00AD7450,                // 4.3.4 15595
            MouseOverGUID = 0x00AD7438,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            PetGUID = 0x00B43B60,                       // 4.3.4 15595
            FollowGUID = 0x009D61D8,                    // 4.3.4 15595
            ComboPoint = 0x00AD74F1,                    // 4.3.4 15595
            LootWindow = 0x00B45230,                    // 4.3.4 15595
            SpellBookNumSpells = 0xB33C94,              // 4.3.4 15595
            SpellBookSpellsPtr = 0xB33C98,              // 4.3.4 15595
            Movement_Field = 0x100,                     // 4.3.4 15595
            SpellCooldownPtr = 0x00ACD714,              // 4.3.4 15595
            Timestamp = 0x009C0C7C,                     // 4.3.4 15595
            UnitName1 = 0x91C,                          // 4.3.4 15595
            UnitName2 = 0x64,                           // 4.3.4 15595
            ObjName1 = 0x1CC,                           // 4.3.4 15595
            ObjName2 = 0xB4,                            // 4.3.4 15595
            nbItemsSellByMerchant = 0x00B48168,         // 4.3.4 15595
            BuildNumber = 0x00AB4214,                   // 4.3.4 15595
            GetMinimapZoneText = 0x00AD7414,            // 4.3.4 15595
            GetZoneText = 0x00AD741C,                   // 4.3.4 15595
            GetSubZoneText = 0x00AD7418,                // 4.3.4 15595
            GetZoneID = 0x00AD74B0,                     // 4.3.4 15595
            CGGameObject_Animation = 0xD4,              // 4.3.4 15595
            IsInGame = 0x00AD7426,                      // 4.3.4 15595
            MountsCount = 0x00B33CF0,                   // 4.3.4 15595
            MountsListPtr = 0x00B33CF4,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            WDB_CACHE_NAME = 0x009980A8,                // 4.3.4 15595
            NumUnspentTalents = 0x00B4B5E8,             // 4.3.4 15595
            PlayerOffsetUnk1 = 0x1268,                  // 4.3.4 15595 Script_GetMoney
            GetMoneyOffset = 0x1064,                    // 4.3.4 15595 Script_GetMoney
            ContinentID = 0x00897628,                   // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum UIFrame
        {

            NumGossipOptions = 0x00B75E44,              // 4.3.4 15595

            UIBase = 0x009D3904,                        // 4.3.4 15595 Script_GetNumFrames
            CurrentFrame_Offset = 0x88,                 // 4.3.4 15595 Script_GetMouseFocus
            FirstFrame = 0x0CE4,                        // 4.3.4 15595 Script_GetNumFrames
            NextFrame = 0x0CDC,                         // 4.3.4 15595 Script_GetNumFrames

            RegionsFirst = 0x170,                       // 4.3.4 15595 aGetRegions
            RegionsNext = 0x168,                        // 4.3.4 15595 aGetRegions

            UnkDivWidth = 0x009096B8,                   // 4.3.4 15595 CoordinateSetAspectRatio
            UnkDivHeight = 0x009096BC,                  // 4.3.4 15595 CoordinateSetAspectRatio
            FrameBottom = 0x68,                         // 4.3.4 15595
            FrameLeft = FrameBottom + 0x4,              // 4.3.4 15595
            FrameTop = FrameBottom + 0x8,               // 4.3.4 15595
            FrameRight = FrameBottom + 0xC,             // 4.3.4 15595
            ParentPtr = 0x98,                           // 4.3.4 15595 aSetParent
            EffectiveScale = 0x80,                      // 4.3.4 15595 aGetEffectiveScale
            Name = 0x1C,                                // 4.3.4 15595
            LabelText = 0xEC,                           // 4.3.4 15595 aGetText
            EditBoxText = 0x208,                        // 4.3.4 15595 aGetText
            Visible = 0x64,                             // 4.3.4 15595 aIsVisible
            Visible_Mask = 0x1A,                        // 4.3.4 15595 aIsVisible
            Enabled = 0x200,                            // 4.3.4 15595 aIsEnabled
            EnabledMask = 0xF,                          // 4.3.4 15595 aIsEnabled
            AttachmentHasItem = 0x220,                  // 4.3.4 15595
            ButtonChecked = 0x238,                      // 4.3.4 15595 aGetChecked

        }

        internal enum AuctionHouse
        {
            nbTotalItems = 0x00B4A210,                  // 4.3.4 15595
            nbPageItems = 0x00B4A214,                   // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionsList = 0x00B4A258,                  // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_AuctionId = 0x4,              // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_ItemId = 0x8,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_StackSize = 0x80,             // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_OwnerGUID = 0x90,             // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_MinBid = 0x98,                // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_MinIncrement = 0xA0,          // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_Buyout = 0xA8,                // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_BidderGUID = 0xB8,            // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_BidAmount = 0xC0,             // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_TimeLeft = 0xB0,              // 4.3.4 15595
            AuctionStruct_Size = 0xD0,                  // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum UnitOnTaxi
        {
            // Script_UnitOnTaxi
            Offset1 = 0xF8,                             // 4.3.4 15595
            Offset2 = 0xB4,                             // 4.3.4 15595
            Mask = 0x14,                                // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum CGUnit_C__GetCreatureType
        {

            Offset1 = 0x91C,                            // 4.3.4 15595
            Offset2 = 0x14,                             // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum CGUnit_C__GetCreatureRank
        {

            Offset1 = 0x91C,                            // 4.3.4 15595
            Offset2 = 0x1C,                             // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum CGUnit_C__GetShapeshiftFormId
        {

            BaseAddress_Offset1 = 0xF8,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            BaseAddress_Offset2 = 0x1B7,                // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum ObjectManager
        {

            CurMgrPointer = 0x009BE7E0,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            CurMgrOffset = 0x463C,                      // 4.3.4 15595
            NextObject = 0x3C,                          // 4.3.4 15595
            FirstObject = 0xC0,                         // 4.3.4 15595
            LocalGUID = 0xC8                            // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum Corpse
        {

            X = 0x00AD778C,                              // 4.3.4 15595
            Y = X + 0x4,                                 // 4.3.4 15595
            Z = X + 0x8,                                 // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum SpiritHealer
        {

            X = 0x00AD7798,                              // 4.3.4 15595
            Y = X + 0x4,                                 // 4.3.4 15595
            Z = X + 0x8,                                 // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum Party
        {

            s_LeaderGUID = 0x00B33370,                  // 4.3.4 15595
            s_Member1GUID = 0x00B33350,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            s_Member2GUID = s_Member1GUID + 0x8,        // 4.3.4 15595
            s_Member3GUID = s_Member2GUID + 0x8,        // 4.3.4 15595
            s_Member4GUID = s_Member3GUID + 0x8,        // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum IsFlying
        {

            // Reversed from Script_IsFlying

            Offset = 0x38,                              // 4.3.4 15595
            Mask = 0x1000000,                           // 4.3.4 15595
            IsFlyingCapable_Mask = 0x800000,            // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum IsFalling
        {

            // Reversed from Script_IsFalling

            Mask = 0x800,                               // 4.3.4 15595

        }

        internal enum IsSwimming
        {
            // Reversed from Script_IsSwimming
            Offset = 0x38,                              // 4.3.4 15595
            Mask = 0x100000,                            // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum InCombat
        {
            // Reversed from Script_UnitAffectingCombat
            Offset1 = 0xF8,                             // 4.3.4 15595
            Offset2 = 0xB4,                             // 4.3.4 15595
            Mask = 0x13,                                // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum UnitSpeed
        {
            // Reversed from Script_GetUnitSpeed
            Offset = 0x80,                              // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum AutoLoot
        {
            Pointer = 0x00AD7644,                       // 4.3.4 15595
            Offset = 0x30,                              // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum AutoSelfCast
        {
            Pointer = 0x00AD7640,                       // 4.3.4 15595
            Offset = 0x30,                              // 4.3.4 15595
        }

        internal enum UnitBaseGetUnitAura
        {

            AURA_COUNT_1 = 0xE90,                       // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_COUNT_2 = 0xC14,                       // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_TABLE_1 = 0xC10,                       // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_TABLE_2 = 0xC18,                       // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_SIZE = 0x28,                           // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_SPELL_ID = 0x8,                        // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_SPELL_DURATION = 0x10,                 // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_SPELL_START = 0x14,                    // 4.3.4 15595
            AURA_STACK = 0xF,                           // 4.3.4 15595

        }
```

----------


## natt_

Descriptor at 0xC ? kinda stuck

----------


## natt_

lol...................

----------


## -Ryuk-

> Descriptor at 0xC ? kinda stuck


Yes (filler)

----------


## natt_

> Yes (filler)


Thank you!  :Smile: .

----------


## hamburger12

SelectedLoginBox = 0xAC6DD8
LoginBoxTextBase = 0x9D39FC
LoginBoxOffset = 0x218
AutoLootAktiv = 0xAD7644
AutoLootAktivOffset = 0x30
ClickToMoveActiv = 0xAD7624
ClickToMoveActivOffset = 0x30

----------


## natt_

Am i doin this rite? Im pretty damn sure its right




```
ObjMgr = [[BaseAdress+CurMGrPointer]+CurMgrOffset]]

PlayerObj = [ObjMgr+LocalGuidOffset]

ObjStorage = [PlayerObj +0xC]

health = [ObjStorage+0x12*4]
mana = [ObjStorage+0x13*4]
```

returns 0. However



```
CurObject = [ObjMgr+FirstObjectOffset]

while CurObject  <> 0 {

if (AnyObject = CurObject) {

return CurObject

}else{

CurObject = [CurObject+NextObjectOffset]

}

}
```

Returns 0 when i use the LocalGuid. If i just loop this and prints the XYZ i am getting coordinates. 

 :Frown:

----------


## romb0t

@_natt
From JuJuBosc descriptor list, I would have said:


```
ObjMgr = [[BaseAdress+CurMGrPointer]+CurMgrOffset]]

PlayerObj = [ObjMgr+LocalGuidOffset]

ObjStorage = [PlayerObj +0xC]

health = [ObjStorage+0x20+0x12*4]
mana = [ObjStorage+0x20+0x13*4]
```

----------


## Bananenbrot

And [ObjMgr+LocalGuidOffset] returns the player's guid and not its address... you have to loop through the list and compare each object's guid with that guid to know the player's address.

----------


## natt_

> And [ObjMgr+LocalGuidOffset] returns the player's guid and not its address... you have to loop through the list and compare each object's guid with that guid to know the player's address.


ooh yes ofcourse!!!!

Now evrything makes sense. Thanks. my GetObject function now compares uint instead of just the adress and now returns the object. Also thanks to romb0t for my noobyness!

----------


## Jokur

You sure about this one Juju ??
AttachmentHasItem = 0x220, // 4.3.4 15595

----------


## Sacred

Nope it's 0x224

----------


## Jokur

> Nope it's 0x224



You are correct sir..! Its not often I get to give Juju a hard time..

----------


## hamburger12

Player Class: [[F8]+45]

----------


## yeahlol

Hey JuJuBoSc, I've been trying to update "my" (read blackrain) descriptors.

Ive got a problem, I dont understand the following:




> // Descriptors: 0x0091C758
> enum eDynamicObjectFields
> {
> DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER = OBJECT_END + 0x0,
> 
> 
> // Descriptors: 0x0091C7C0
> enum eCorpseFields
> {
> CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER = OBJECT_END + 0x0,


How can they both start at 0x0 from OBJECT_END? I see the // Descriptors bit but cant seem to understand it :-)

----------


## Bananenbrot

Because DynamicObject and Corpse are both subclasses of object. Therefore, their descriptors may "overlap", just like normal inheritance rules for nearly all OO languages

----------


## yeahlol

> Because DynamicObject and Corpse are both subclasses of object. Therefore, their descriptors may "overlap", just like normal inheritance rules for nearly all OO languages


Thanks for your reply Bananenbrot, but it be chaos if they can overlap?

----------


## namreeb

It won't be chaos because no object is both a dynamic object AND a corpse.

----------


## migtron

> It won't be chaos because no object is both a dynamic object AND a corpse.


To elaborate a little: The descriptors mirror the hierarchy of WoW object classes which looks like this:



```

CGObject_C----> CGItem_C --> CGContainer_C
          \---> CGUnit_C --> CGPlayer_C
           \--> CGGameObject_C
            \-> CGDynamicObject_C
             \> CGCorpse_C 


```

----------


## demonguy

I don't really understand the Descriptor offsets

according to what i've read through other teaching thread i thought Descriptor should be use like this 



```
#define descriptor 0x8
#define health 0x10c    // 0x8  and 0x10c is my assumption

unsigned int Obj =  ClntObjMgrObjectPtr(guid,TypeMask_Unit,".\\ScriptEvents.cpp",348)

int health = *(int * )(*(unsigned int *)(Obj + descriptor) + health)
```


Am i wrong? why at 2th floor,the descriptor is so big like "0x0091A600"?? and the gap is only 2 bytes? How could i get a object's health and other information?

----------


## Vandra

Descriptor is at 0xC

----------


## _Mike

> I don't really understand the Descriptor offsets
> 
> according to what i've read through other teaching thread i thought Descriptor should be use like this 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #define descriptor 0x8
> #define health 0x10c    // 0x8  and 0x10c is my assumption
> ...


If you are going to use C++ I would advise you to use the features the language offers. int <-> pointer casting is ugly and error prone.
Descriptors are structures that inherit from each other in the order migtron posted, and (object + C) is a pointer to said structure.
If you write structure definitions for all the descriptors and wrappers for the CG*_C classes you could use something like


```
WowUnit* Obj =  ClntObjMgrObjectPtr(guid,TypeMask_Unit,".\\ScriptEvents.cpp",348)
int health = Obj->Descriptors->Health;
```

which is both cleaner and easier to maintain than your current method. And by using wrapper classes it gives you easy access to their virtual methods.

----------


## yeahlol

> Descriptor is at 0xC


I found this most helpfull, thanks Vandra!

----------


## Raknar4

Need to know these things

----------


## yeahlol

> Events:
> 
> 
> ```
>     EVENT_UNIT_PET = 0x0,
>     EVENT_UNIT_PET_2 = 0x2,
>     EVENT_UNIT_TARGET = 0xC,
>     EVENT_UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER = 0x11,
>     EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH = 0x12,
> ...


Thanks for your post Sacred, but I have a couple of questions... trying to update the pointers to iHookExample Ive downloaded.

There seems to be some different naming standards, iHookExample uses:



```
public static uint Direct3D9__Device = 0x97E7F4;
public static uint Direct3D9__Device__OffsetA = 0x27C4;
public static uint Direct3D9__Device__OffsetB= 0xA8;
public static uint ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress = 0x3550;
public static uint Lua_DoStringAddress = 0x39D7F0;
public static uint Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress = 0x1C4190;
```

Going of it im guessing:

__OffsetA is your __Offset, OffsetB is __EndScene?

ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress is ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj?

Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress = FrameScript__GetLocalizedText?

And then there is a problem _DoStringAddress, what is that?

Thanks in advance, I found iHook very awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## ccKep

> And then there is a problem _DoStringAddress, what is that?


Lua_DoStringAddress is FrameScript__Execute = 0x43C230.

----------


## DennyPow

Can someone tell me the algorithm to read the names of the players?

----------


## Vandra

> Can someone tell me the algorithm to read the names of the players?


Algorithm? wow xD

wow.exe + 0x9BE820

----------


## -Ryuk-

vTables:

CGUnit_C:


```
CGUnit_C__PostInit = 0x0,CGUnit_C__Disable = 0x1,
CGUnit_C__Reenable = 0x2,
CGUnit_C__PostReenable = 0x3,
nullsub_6 = 0x4,
CGUnit_C__UpdateWorldObject = 0x5,
CGUnit_C__ShouldFadeout = 0x6,
CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo = 0x7,
CGUnit_C__GetNamePosition = 0x8,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x9,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x10,
CGUnit_C__GetPosition = 0x11,
CGUnit_C__GetRawPosition = 0x12,
CGUnit_C__GetFacing = 0x13,
CGUnit_C__GetRawFacing = 0x14,
CGObject_C__HandleGuildIDUpdate = 0x15,
CGUnit_C__GetTransportGUID = 0x16,
CGObject_C__GetRotation = 0x17,
CGObject_C__SetFrameOfReference = 0x18,
CGUnit_C__IsQuestGiver = 0x19,
CGUnit_C__RefreshInteractIcon = 0x20,
CGUnit_C__UpdateInteractIcon = 0x21,
CGUnit_C__UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x22,
CGUnit_C__UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x23,
CGUnit_C__GetModelFileName = 0x24,
CGUnit_C__ScaleChangeUpdate = 0x25,
CGUnit_C__ScaleChangeFinished = 0x26,
CGUnit_C__RenderTargetSelection = 0x27,
CGUnit_C__RenderPetTargetSelection = 0x28,
nullsub_1 = 0x29,
CGUnit_C__GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x30,
CGUnit_C__GetTrueScale = 0x31,
sub_5DD260 = 0x32,
CGUnit_C__LoadGuildTextures = 0x33,
CGUnit_C__ModelLoaded = 0x34,
CGUnit_C__ApplyAlpha = 0x35,
CGUnit_C__PreAnimate = 0x36,
CGUnit_C__Animate = 0x37,
CGUnit_C__ShouldRender = 0x38,
CGUnit_C__GetRenderFacing = 0x39,
CGUnit_C__OnSpecialMountAnim = 0x40,
Returns_True = 0x41,
CGUnit_C__CanHighlight = 0x42,
CGUnit_C__CanBeTargetted = 0x43,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x44,
sub_5D4E20 = 0x45,
sub_5D4E10 = 0x46,
CGUnit_C__IsHighlightSuppressed = 0x47,
CGUnit_C__OnSpellEffectClear = 0x48,
CGUnit_C__GetAppropriateSpellVisual = 0x49,
CGUnit_C__AddSquelchedEffect = 0x50,
CGUnit_C__ConnectToLightningThisFrame = 0x51,
CGUnit_C__GetMatrix = 0x52,
CGUnit_C__ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x53,
CGUnit_C__UpdateObjectNameString = 0x54,
CGUnit_C__ShouldRenderObjectName = 0x55,
CGUnit_C__GetObjectModel = 0x56,
CGUnit_C__GetObjectName = 0x57,
Returns_False2 = 0x58,
CGUnit_C__CleanUpVehicleBoneAnimsBeforeObjectModelChange = 0x59,
CGUnit_C__ShouldFadeIn = 0x60,
CGUnit_C__GetBaseAlpha = 0x61,
Return_True = 0x62,
CGUnit_C__IsPointInside = 0x63,
CGUnit_C__AddPassenger = 0x64,
CGObject_C__GetSpeed = 0x65,
CGUnit_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_PlayAnims = 0x66,
CGUnit_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_HandleWeapons = 0x67,
CGUnit_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects = 0x68,
nullsub_5 = 0x69,
nullsub_5 = 0x70,
nullsub_5 = 0x71,
nullsub_5 = 0x72,
nullsub_5 = 0x73,
CGUnit_C__PlayUnitSound = 0x74,
CGUnit_C__PlayFoleySound = 0x75,
CGUnit_C__GetImpactType = 0x76,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x77,
CGUnit_C__IsDeadOrGhost = 0x78,
CGUnit_C__GetVirtualItem = 0x79,
sub_5B0130 = 0x80,
CGUnit_C__GetVirtualItemDisplayID = 0x81,
CGUnit_C__GetClientStandState = 0x82,
CGUnit_C__GetSpellRank = 0x83,
CGUnit_C__GetDefenseSkillRank = 0x84,
CGUnit_C__GetAttackSkillRank = 0x85,
CGUnit_C__GetSpellCastingTime = 0x86,
CGUnit_C__GetPitch = 0x87,
```

CGPlayer_C:


```
CGPlayer_C__PostInit = 0x0,CGPlayer_C__Disable = 0x1,
CGPlayer_C__Reenable = 0x2,
CGPlayer_C__PostReenable = 0x3,
nullsub_6 = 0x4,
CGUnit_C__UpdateWorldObject = 0x5,
CGUnit_C__ShouldFadeout = 0x6,
CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo = 0x7,
CGUnit_C__GetNamePosition = 0x8,
CGPlayer_C__GetVirtualItemDisplayRec = 0x9,
CGPlayer_C__GetVirtualItemDisplayRec = 0x10,
CGUnit_C__GetPosition = 0x11,
CGUnit_C__GetRawPosition = 0x12,
CGUnit_C__GetFacing = 0x13,
CGUnit_C__GetRawFacing = 0x14,
CGObject_C__HandleGuildIDUpdate = 0x15,
CGUnit_C__GetTransportGUID = 0x16,
CGObject_C__GetRotation = 0x17,
CGObject_C__SetFrameOfReference = 0x18,
CGUnit_C__IsQuestGiver = 0x19,
CGUnit_C__RefreshInteractIcon = 0x20,
CGUnit_C__UpdateInteractIcon = 0x21,
CGUnit_C__UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x22,
CGUnit_C__UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x23,
CGUnit_C__GetModelFileName = 0x24,
CGUnit_C__ScaleChangeUpdate = 0x25,
CGUnit_C__ScaleChangeFinished = 0x26,
CGUnit_C__RenderTargetSelection = 0x27,
CGUnit_C__RenderPetTargetSelection = 0x28,
nullsub_1 = 0x29,
CGUnit_C__GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x30,
CGUnit_C__GetTrueScale = 0x31,
CGPlayer_C__HandleGuildIDUpdate = 0x32,
sub_565C40 = 0x33,
CGUnit_C__ModelLoaded = 0x34,
CGUnit_C__ApplyAlpha = 0x35,
CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate = 0x36,
CGUnit_C__Animate = 0x37,
CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender = 0x38,
CGUnit_C__GetRenderFacing = 0x39,
CGUnit_C__OnSpecialMountAnim = 0x40,
Returns_True = 0x41,
CGUnit_C__CanHighlight = 0x42,
CGUnit_C__CanBeTargetted = 0x43,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x44,
sub_5D4E20 = 0x45,
sub_5D4E10 = 0x46,
CGUnit_C__IsHighlightSuppressed = 0x47,
CGUnit_C__OnSpellEffectClear = 0x48,
CGUnit_C__GetAppropriateSpellVisual = 0x49,
CGUnit_C__AddSquelchedEffect = 0x50,
CGUnit_C__ConnectToLightningThisFrame = 0x51,
CGUnit_C__GetMatrix = 0x52,
CGUnit_C__ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x53,
CGUnit_C__UpdateObjectNameString = 0x54,
CGUnit_C__ShouldRenderObjectName = 0x55,
CGUnit_C__GetObjectModel = 0x56,
CGUnit_C__GetObjectName = 0x57,
Returns_False2 = 0x58,
CGUnit_C__CleanUpVehicleBoneAnimsBeforeObjectModelChange = 0x59,
CGUnit_C__ShouldFadeIn = 0x60,
CGUnit_C__GetBaseAlpha = 0x61,
Return_True = 0x62,
CGUnit_C__IsPointInside = 0x63,
CGUnit_C__AddPassenger = 0x64,
CGObject_C__GetSpeed = 0x65,
CGUnit_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_PlayAnims = 0x66,
CGUnit_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_HandleWeapons = 0x67,
CGUnit_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects = 0x68,
CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText = 0x69,
CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText = 0x70,
CGPlayer_C__GetGMText = 0x71,
CGPlayer_C__GetDevText = 0x72,
CGPlayer_C__GetComText = 0x73,
CGPlayer_C__PlayUnitSound = 0x74,
CGPlayer_C__PlayFoleySound = 0x75,
CGPlayer_C__GetImpactType = 0x76,
CGPlayer_C__GetDefendingItem = 0x77,
sub_55FFC0 = 0x78,
CGPlayer_C__GetVirtualItem = 0x79,
sub_55BFA0 = 0x80,
sub_565F00 = 0x81,
sub_55C840 = 0x82,
sub_561620 = 0x83,
CGPlayer_C__GetDefenseSkillRank = 0x84,
CGPlayer_C__GetAttackSkillRank = 0x85,
CGPlayer_C__GetSpellCastingTime = 0x86,
CGUnit_C__GetPitch = 0x87,
```



CGDynamicObject:


```
CGDynamicObject_C__PostInit = 0x0,CGDynamicObject_C__ClearSound = 0x1,
sub_596DE0 = 0x2,
sub_596E60 = 0x3,
sub_596A70 = 0x4,
CGObject_C__UpdateWorldObject = 0x5,
Returns_True = 0x6,
nullsub_6 = 0x7,
CGObject_C__GetNamePosition = 0x8,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x9,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x10,
sub_5977E0 = 0x11,
sub_598B40 = 0x12,
sub_597800 = 0x13,
sub_597820 = 0x14,
sub_597830 = 0x15,
CGGameObject_C__GetTransportGUID = 0x16,
CGObject_C__GetRotation = 0x17,
sub_596900 = 0x18,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x19,
nullsub_1 = 0x20,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIcon = 0x21,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x22,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x23,
sub_596FE0 = 0x24,
nullsub_1 = 0x25,
nullsub_1 = 0x26,
nullsub_1 = 0x27,
nullsub_1 = 0x28,
nullsub_1 = 0x29,
CGObject_C__GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x30,
CGObject_C__GetTrueScale = 0x31,
sub_5DD260 = 0x32,
CGObject_C__LoadGuildTextures = 0x33,
sub_5972E0 = 0x34,
CGObject_C__ApplyAlpha = 0x35,
sub_5DCE80 = 0x36,
CGObject_C__Animate = 0x37,
sub_5969C0 = 0x38,
CGObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x39,
nullsub_1 = 0x40,
Returns_True = 0x41,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x42,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x43,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x44,
nullsub_1 = 0x45,
nullsub_1 = 0x46,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x47,
CGObject_C__OnSpellEffectClear = 0x48,
CGObject_C__GetAppropriateSpellVisual = 0x49,
sub_76CA20 = 0x50,
CGObject_C__ConnectToLightningThisFrame = 0x51,
sub_5971F0 = 0x52,
CGObject_C__ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x53,
CGObject_C__UpdateObjectNameString = 0x54,
CGObject_C__ShouldRenderObjectName = 0x55,
CGObject_C__GetObjectModel = 0x56,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x57,
Returns_False2 = 0x58,
nullsub_1 = 0x59,
Returns_True = 0x60,
CGObject_C__GetBaseAlpha = 0x61,
Return_False = 0x62,
Returns_False2 = 0x63,
CGObject_C__AddPassenger = 0x64,
CGObject_C__GetSpeed = 0x65,
nullsub_6 = 0x66,
nullsub_154 = 0x67,
CGObject_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects = 0x68,
```



CGCorpse:


```
CGCorpse_C__PostInit = 0x0,sub_598410 = 0x1,
sub_598480 = 0x2,
sub_597970 = 0x3,
nullsub_6 = 0x4,
CGObject_C__UpdateWorldObject = 0x5,
sub_597B80 = 0x6,
nullsub_6 = 0x7,
CGObject_C__GetNamePosition = 0x8,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x9,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x10,
sub_5977E0 = 0x11,
sub_598B40 = 0x12,
sub_597800 = 0x13,
sub_597820 = 0x14,
CGObject_C__HandleGuildIDUpdate = 0x15,
CGGameObject_C__GetTransportGUID = 0x16,
CGObject_C__GetRotation = 0x17,
CGObject_C__SetFrameOfReference = 0x18,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x19,
nullsub_1 = 0x20,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIcon = 0x21,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x22,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x23,
sub_5979A0 = 0x24,
nullsub_1 = 0x25,
nullsub_1 = 0x26,
sub_598890 = 0x27,
nullsub_1 = 0x28,
nullsub_1 = 0x29,
CGObject_C__GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x30,
sub_598B80 = 0x31,
sub_5DD260 = 0x32,
CGObject_C__LoadGuildTextures = 0x33,
sub_598520 = 0x34,
CGObject_C__ApplyAlpha = 0x35,
sub_5DCE80 = 0x36,
sub_598F40 = 0x37,
sub_597B10 = 0x38,
CGObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x39,
nullsub_1 = 0x40,
Returns_True = 0x41,
sub_598BA0 = 0x42,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x43,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x44,
sub_598570 = 0x45,
sub_598880 = 0x46,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x47,
CGObject_C__OnSpellEffectClear = 0x48,
CGObject_C__GetAppropriateSpellVisual = 0x49,
sub_76CA20 = 0x50,
CGObject_C__ConnectToLightningThisFrame = 0x51,
CGObject_C__GetMatrix = 0x52,
CGObject_C__ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x53,
CGObject_C__UpdateObjectNameString = 0x54,
CGObject_C__ShouldRenderObjectName = 0x55,
CGObject_C__GetObjectModel = 0x56,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x57,
Returns_False2 = 0x58,
nullsub_1 = 0x59,
Returns_True = 0x60,
CGObject_C__GetBaseAlpha = 0x61,
Return_False = 0x62,
Returns_False2 = 0x63,
CGObject_C__AddPassenger = 0x64,
CGObject_C__GetSpeed = 0x65,
nullsub_6 = 0x66,
nullsub_154 = 0x67,
CGObject_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects = 0x68,
```



CGGameObject:


```
CGGameObject_C__PostInit = 0x0,CGGameObject_C__Disable = 0x1,
CGGameObject_C__Reenable = 0x2,
CGGameObject_C__PostReenable = 0x3,
nullsub_6 = 0x4,
CGGameObject_C__UpdateWorldObject = 0x5,
Returns_True = 0x6,
nullsub_6 = 0x7,
CGGameObject_C__GetNamePosition = 0x8,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x9,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x10,
CGGameObject_C__GetPosition = 0x11,
CGGameObject_C__GetRawPosition = 0x12,
CGGameObject_C__GetFacing = 0x13,
CGGameObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x14,
CGObject_C__HandleGuildIDUpdate = 0x15,
CGGameObject_C__GetTransportGUID = 0x16,
CGGameObject_C__GetRotation = 0x17,
CGObject_C__SetFrameOfReference = 0x18,
CGGameObject_C__IsQuestGiver = 0x19,
CGGameObject_C__RefreshInteractIcon = 0x20,
CGGameObject_C__UpdateInteractIcon = 0x21,
CGGameObject_C__UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x22,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x23,
CGGameObject_C__GetModelFileName = 0x24,
nullsub_1 = 0x25,
nullsub_1 = 0x26,
nullsub_1 = 0x27,
nullsub_1 = 0x28,
nullsub_1 = 0x29,
CGObject_C__GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x30,
CGObject_C__GetTrueScale = 0x31,
sub_5DD260 = 0x32,
CGObject_C__LoadGuildTextures = 0x33,
CGGameObject_C__ModelLoaded = 0x34,
CGObject_C__ApplyAlpha = 0x35,
sub_5DCE80 = 0x36,
CGGameObject_C__Animate = 0x37,
CGGameObject_C__ShouldRender = 0x38,
CGObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x39,
nullsub_1 = 0x40,
CGGameObject_C__IsSolidSelectable = 0x41,
CGGameObject_C__CanHighlight = 0x42,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x43,
CGGameObject_C__FloatingTooltip = 0x44,
CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick = 0x45,
j_CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick = 0x46,
CGGameObject_C__IsHighlightSuppressed = 0x47,
CGObject_C__OnSpellEffectClear = 0x48,
CGObject_C__GetAppropriateSpellVisual = 0x49,
sub_76CA20 = 0x50,
CGObject_C__ConnectToLightningThisFrame = 0x51,
CGGameObject_C__GetMatrix = 0x52,
CGObject_C__ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x53,
CGObject_C__UpdateObjectNameString = 0x54,
CGObject_C__ShouldRenderObjectName = 0x55,
CGObject_C__GetObjectModel = 0x56,
CGGameObject_C__GetObjectName = 0x57,
CGGameObject_C__GetPageTextID = 0x58,
nullsub_1 = 0x59,
CGGameObject_C__ShouldFadeIn = 0x60,
CGGameObject_C__GetBaseAlpha = 0x61,
CGGameObject_C__IsTransport = 0x62,
sub_5A3B20 = 0x63,
sub_5A3B40 = 0x64,
sub_5A3B90 = 0x65,
nullsub_6 = 0x66,
nullsub_154 = 0x67,
CGObject_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects = 0x68,
```



CGItem:


```
CGItem_C__PostInit = 0x0,CGItem_C__virt04 = 0x1,
CGObject_C__PostInit = 0x2,
sub_5AA090 = 0x3,
nullsub_6 = 0x4,
CGObject_C__UpdateWorldObject = 0x5,
Returns_True = 0x6,
nullsub_6 = 0x7,
CGObject_C__GetNamePosition = 0x8,
sub_599100 = 0x9,
sub_599100 = 0x10,
CGObject_C__GetPosition = 0x11,
CGObject_C__GetRawPosition = 0x12,
sub_76CA20 = 0x13,
CGObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x14,
CGObject_C__HandleGuildIDUpdate = 0x15,
CGObject_C__GetTransportGUID = 0x16,
CGObject_C__GetRotation = 0x17,
CGObject_C__SetFrameOfReference = 0x18,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x19,
nullsub_1 = 0x20,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIcon = 0x21,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x22,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x23,
Returns_False2 = 0x24,
nullsub_1 = 0x25,
nullsub_1 = 0x26,
nullsub_1 = 0x27,
nullsub_1 = 0x28,
nullsub_1 = 0x29,
CGItem_C__virt5C = 0x30,
CGObject_C__GetTrueScale = 0x31,
sub_5DD260 = 0x32,
CGObject_C__LoadGuildTextures = 0x33,
sub_5DD3A0 = 0x34,
CGObject_C__ApplyAlpha = 0x35,
sub_5DCE80 = 0x36,
CGObject_C__Animate = 0x37,
CGObject_C__ShouldRender = 0x38,
CGObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x39,
nullsub_1 = 0x40,
Returns_True = 0x41,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x42,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x43,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x44,
nullsub_1 = 0x45,
nullsub_1 = 0x46,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x47,
CGObject_C__OnSpellEffectClear = 0x48,
CGObject_C__GetAppropriateSpellVisual = 0x49,
sub_76CA20 = 0x50,
CGObject_C__ConnectToLightningThisFrame = 0x51,
CGObject_C__GetMatrix = 0x52,
CGObject_C__ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x53,
CGObject_C__UpdateObjectNameString = 0x54,
CGObject_C__ShouldRenderObjectName = 0x55,
CGObject_C__GetObjectModel = 0x56,
sub_5A7280 = 0x57,
sub_5A7230 = 0x58,
nullsub_1 = 0x59,
Returns_True = 0x60,
CGObject_C__GetBaseAlpha = 0x61,
Return_False = 0x62,
Returns_False2 = 0x63,
CGObject_C__AddPassenger = 0x64,
CGObject_C__GetSpeed = 0x65,
nullsub_6 = 0x66,
nullsub_154 = 0x67,
CGObject_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects = 0x68,
```


CGObject:


```
CGObject_C__Disable = 0x0,CGObject_C__PostInit = 0x1,
CGObject_C__PostReenable = 0x2,
nullsub_6 = 0x3,
CGObject_C__UpdateWorldObject = 0x4,
Returns_True = 0x5,
nullsub_6 = 0x6,
CGObject_C__GetNamePosition = 0x7,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x8,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x9,
CGObject_C__GetPosition = 0x10,
CGObject_C__GetRawPosition = 0x11,
sub_76CA20 = 0x12,
CGObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x13,
CGObject_C__HandleGuildIDUpdate = 0x14,
CGObject_C__GetTransportGUID = 0x15,
CGObject_C__GetRotation = 0x16,
CGObject_C__SetFrameOfReference = 0x17,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x18,
nullsub_1 = 0x19,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIcon = 0x20,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconAttach = 0x21,
CGObject_C__UpdateInteractIconScale = 0x22,
Returns_False2 = 0x23,
nullsub_1 = 0x24,
nullsub_1 = 0x25,
nullsub_1 = 0x26,
nullsub_1 = 0x27,
nullsub_1 = 0x28,
CGObject_C__GetSelectionHighlightColor = 0x29,
CGObject_C__GetTrueScale = 0x30,
sub_5DD260 = 0x31,
CGObject_C__LoadGuildTextures = 0x32,
sub_5DD3A0 = 0x33,
CGObject_C__ApplyAlpha = 0x34,
sub_5DCE80 = 0x35,
CGObject_C__Animate = 0x36,
CGObject_C__ShouldRender = 0x37,
CGObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x38,
nullsub_1 = 0x39,
Returns_True = 0x40,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x41,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x42,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x43,
nullsub_1 = 0x44,
nullsub_1 = 0x45,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x46,
CGObject_C__OnSpellEffectClear = 0x47,
CGObject_C__GetAppropriateSpellVisual = 0x48,
sub_76CA20 = 0x49,
CGObject_C__ConnectToLightningThisFrame = 0x50,
CGObject_C__GetMatrix = 0x51,
CGObject_C__ObjectNameVisibilityChanged = 0x52,
CGObject_C__UpdateObjectNameString = 0x53,
CGObject_C__ShouldRenderObjectName = 0x54,
CGObject_C__GetObjectModel = 0x55,
LuaApi__G__debugtimestamp = 0x56,
Returns_False2 = 0x57,
nullsub_1 = 0x58,
Returns_True = 0x59,
CGObject_C__GetBaseAlpha = 0x60,
Return_False = 0x61,
Returns_False2 = 0x62,
CGObject_C__AddPassenger = 0x63,
CGObject_C__GetSpeed = 0x64,
nullsub_6 = 0x65,
nullsub_154 = 0x66,
CGObject_C__PlaySpellVisualKit_DelayLightningEffects = 0x67,
```


All untested.

----------


## DennyPow

> Algorithm? wow xD
> 
> wow.exe + 0x9BE820


Lol, not my charname the other players

----------


## Vandra

> Lol, not my charname the other players


Then you have to use object manager

----------


## -Ryuk-

> Then you have to use object manager


Not strictly true  :Wink: 

If they are in your party there are pointers to there Player Object  :Wink: 

If you want to do it correctly though you need to use the Object Manager as you suggested.

----------


## DennyPow

I've got it. Thanks 

Edit: Did warden detect any if i try to write in memory? (change a value)

Edit2: I've 2 more questions...

How I can decide if the Objeft is an NPC (Attackable/Enemy) and NPC (Nonattackable/Friends) ?

And my second questions is... is there any collision detection which I can use for pathing?

Thanks a lot

----------


## Frosttall

> I've got it. Thanks 
> 
> Edit: Did warden detect any if i try to write in memory? (change a value)
> 
> Edit2: I've 2 more questions...
> 
> How I can decide if the Objeft is an NPC (Attackable/Enemy) and NPC (Nonattackable/Friends) ?
> 
> And my second questions is... is there any collision detection which I can use for pathing?
> ...


Well it depends on the address you're writing to  :Big Grin:  

You can look if the target is an enemy by comparing your and the units' faction.

Collision detection can be done by TraceLine, but therefor do you have to use injection.

----------


## DennyPow

> Well it depends on the address you're writing to  
> 
> You can look if the target is an enemy by comparing your and the units' faction.
> 
> Collision detection can be done by TraceLine, but therefor do you have to use injection.


At first, thank you very much  :Smile: 

How i can see which addresses are warden is looking for detection?

And TraceLine needs injection like end scene?

----------


## joostvanpoppel

I'm completely new to memory reading, so trying a first simple thing: get the name of the character that is currently playing from WoW.
Using Delpi to retrieve the data. Can anyone hint me into the right direction: what offsets do I need? And do i need to use the rebased offsets like stated on page 1?
Thx a lot in advance!

----------


## Vandra

> I'm completely new to memory reading, so trying a first simple thing: get the name of the character that is currently playing from WoW.
> Using Delpi to retrieve the data. Can anyone hint me into the right direction: what offsets do I need? And do i need to use the rebased offsets like stated on page 1?
> Thx a lot in advance!


You have to read string at wow.exe + 0x9BE820

----------


## joostvanpoppel

> You have to read string at wow.exe + 0x9BE820


Thx for the quick reply Vandra! Another question: what exactly does "rebased" mean? And how do I know the length of a variable?
thx again!

----------


## Vandra

> Thx for the quick reply Vandra! Another question: what exactly does "rebased" mean? And how do I know the length of a variable?
> thx again!


short story: in IDA offsets are "based" because of aslr, to rebase an offset you have to substract 0x400000
long story: Address space layout randomization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## joostvanpoppel

Hmmm. Strange, my last post got removed somehow? Can anyone give me a hint to the offset of the players x-axis? Thx in advance!

----------


## Frosttall

> Hmmm. Strange, my last post got removed somehow? Can anyone give me a hint to the offset of the players x-axis? Thx in advance!





> WoW Memory Editing(XX Viewing)
> This section is more advanced than others on OwnedCore Read the section specific rules, infractions will be given out if u break them! That is including the expectations! - If you don't meet them then don't post


And now the rules:



> 2. Requests;
> ...
> 2.3 DO NOT REQUEST UPDATED OFFSETS!



The mods are doing a pretty good job!  :Smile:

----------


## joostvanpoppel

> And now the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> The mods are doing a pretty good job!


Thx for the reply. Since i saw more similar requests and answers I thought my question was in place..
Also i dont want the physical offset, but the logic name of the offset...

----------


## Jokur

> Also i dont want the physical offset, but the logic name of the offset...


Man.. I read this like 5 times. I have no idea what your asking. If you want other information just use IDA to jump to the address for whatever your looking for ?

----------


## Jadd

Some movement events you can use for callbacks (called by CMovement_C::UpdatePlayerMovement, the event is 4 bytes at [[this + 0x144] + 0xC]):



```
enum WoWMovementEvent : DWORD
{
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTMOVE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTMOVEBACK,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPMOVE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTSTRAFELEFT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTSTRAFERIGHT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPSTRAFE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTASCENSION,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTDESCENSION,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPASCENSIONDESCENSION,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_TRYSTARTFALLING,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_JUMP,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTTURNLEFT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTTURNRIGHT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPTURN_1,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTPITCHUP,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTPITCHDOWN,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPPITCH_1,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTWALK,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPWALK,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_SETRAWFACING,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_UPDATEPITCH,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTSWIM,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPSWIM,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGERUNSPEED,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGERUNBACKSPEED,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGEWALKSPEED,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGESWIMSPEED,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGESWIMBACKSPEED,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGEFLIGHTSPEED,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGEFLIGHTBACKSPEED,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGETURNRATE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGEPITCHRATE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ENABLEGRAVITY,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISABLEGRAVITY,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ENABLECOLLISION,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISABLECOLLISION,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_KNOCKBACK,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ENABLEFEATHERFALL,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISABLEFEATHERFALL,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ENABLEHOVER,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISABLEHOVER,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ENABLEWATERWALK,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISABLEWATERWALK,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ROOT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_UNROOT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_NOTHING,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_TELEPORT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STARTFLIGHT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPFLIGHT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ENABLECANFLY,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISABLECANFLY,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPTURN_2,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_STOPPITCH_2,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISMISSVEHICLE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_TURNTOANGLE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_PITCHTOANGLE,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_CHANGESEAT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_ENABLESWIMTOFLYTRANS,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_DISABLESWIMTOFLYTRANS,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_VALIDATECOLLISIONHEIGHT,
	MOVEMENTEVENT_SETVEHICLERECID,
	MOVEMENT_EVENT_COUNT
};
```

Edit: Also in constants thread, don't seem to change even between Cata and MoP.

----------


## Narlya

Where can i find these in 4.3.4 addresses?



```
/// <summary>
        /// Unit Field Descriptor
        /// </summary>
        public enum UnitField
        {
            UNIT_SPEED = 0x80C, 
            UNIT_FIELD_X = 0x790, 
            UNIT_FIELD_Y = UNIT_FIELD_X + 0x4, 
            UNIT_FIELD_Z = UNIT_FIELD_X + 0x8, 
            UNIT_FIELD_R = 0x7A0, 
            UNIT_FIELD_H = 0x8AC, 
            unitName1 = 0x91C, // CGUnit_C__GetUnitName + 0x142
            unitName2 = 0x64, // CGUnit_C__GetUnitName + 0x15E
            CastingSpellID = 0xA34, // Script_UnitCastingInfo
            ChannelSpellID = 0xA48, // Script_UnitChannelInfo
            TransportGUID = 0x788, // CGUnit_C__GetTransportGUID+0
        }
```

----------


## UnscrewedN

> Just be patient. Hb will be updated soon enough
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Why did you add that last line?
(Don't say it was automatically added, because that's bullshit.)

----------


## Frosttall

> Why did you add that last line?
> (Don't say it was automatically added, because that's bullshit.)


What is wrong with you? Why shouldn't it have been added automatically?

(And where is the relation to this topic??)

----------


## yamidante

> Why did you add that last line?
> (Don't say it was automatically added, because that's bullshit.)


http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid....,cf.osb&cad=b

stupid fag.

----------


## Narlya

So emm, these addresses show nothing for me at all using CE... are those x64? which i doubt.
I know it's in the *Rules*, to not ask for updated offsets. But since this thread says 4.3.4 15595. The offsets should be working. Is anyone else having this problem?

On a different note, is there a difference in addresses between EU and US versions? Since i am using EU, but it shouldn't imo.

----------


## Vandra

> So emm, these addresses show nothing for me at all using CE... are those x64? which i doubt.
> I know it's in the *Rules*, to not ask for updated offsets. But since this thread says 4.3.4 15595. The offsets should be working. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> On a different note, is there a difference in addresses between EU and US versions? Since i am using EU, but it shouldn't imo.


wow.exe + 0x000000

----------


## oldmanofmen

loginStatus = 0x90753C, //0x16 = login screen, 0x15 = char select + in game, 1 = account select, 0xff = initial value when wow client is started up

----------


## FinnX

Where can I find the offset if the character is flying or not?

WoW.exe + 0x100 + 0x38 does not work?

----------


## l0l1dk

> Where can I find the offset if the character is flying or not?
> 
> WoW.exe + 0x100 + 0x38 does not work?


It's the player base address + 0x100 + 0x38 & 0x1000000 for flying.

----------


## FinnX

> It's the player base address + 0x100 + 0x38 & 0x1000000 for flying.


And ofc its an Int which returns 

0 = not flying
1 = flying

Right?
Because im still getting always 0 even if im on my flying mount  :Embarrassment: 
Thanks btw, u got repped  :Smile:

----------


## l0l1dk

> And ofc its an Int which returns 
> 
> 0 = not flying
> 1 = flying
> 
> Right?
> Because im still getting always 0 even if im on my flying mount 
> Thanks btw, u got repped


The movement flags (Which is the [[PlayerBase + 0x100] + 0x38]) is an int. If the 0x1000000 bit is enabled, then you're flying. If it's disabled, you're not. It won't be enabled on a flying mount unless you're up in the air. It'll be disabled if you're still standing on the ground.

----------


## Bananenbrot

You have to also check the transport guid's IsFlying.

----------


## FinnX

Thanks guys, the isFlying thingy is fixed, but I've another problem with the GUID in the ObjectManager.
My try:



```
UInt64 GUID = Convert.ToUInt64(Client.ReadUInt((Int32)curObj + 0xC8));
```

I dont understand whats wrong with it?

----------


## _Mike

Guids are 64 bit. You are reading half of it and promoting it to an UInt64.

----------


## kosacid

ObjectPointer + 0xC <-- takes me to the objects field
OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY = 0x20,
GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID = 0x28,
GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS = ????,

GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID = OBJECT_END + 0x2,
GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS = OBJECT_END + 0x3,

i know OBJECT_END = 0x8 but i cant work it out im prity much stuck
everything works apart from the GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS so can some one show me how to work out the value

and why the changes ? why not just direct values

----------


## kosacid

if im right 0x8 + 0x3 = B * 4 = 0x2C well there something up with GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS because im just geting 0
and thats whats confusing me

i just dumped the info they have removed the animation flag from the bobber

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/dumpx.jpg/

as you can see no change

----------


## CrimeTime

try this
(Baseadress + 0x0C) + 0x2C

----------


## kosacid

enyone got eny ideas how i can detect it now ?

----------


## miceiken

> Maybe anyone have: CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove ?
> 
> greets,
> Endecs


jesus, must have been posted in this thread 10 times

----------


## Endecs

> jesus, must have been posted in this thread 10 times


Ah, I just thought it's an other Offset as the normal...
/e: have it now and **** me, next time I should search better.  :Big Grin:

----------


## prontime3

Hello all! I am trying to understand, how to read wow memory. Show me please how to get my heath and target name. I spent 3 days, and still nothing =) Thank you very much!

----------


## fortiZ

Someone got the ChatBufferPos address? Please :>




> 4.0.6.13623
> chatBufferStart = 0x99D428
> chatBufferPos = 0x9F69C0
> 0x59598
> 
> 4.1.0.13914
> chatBufferStart = 0xA1FA80
> chatBufferPos = 0xA79018
> 0x59598
> ...


I tried to get the address in this way. Because the distance ever was 0x59598.
But that won't work for me this patch :7


Could someone help me to find that address? It would be greate you can describe the way getting this offset  :Smile:  :x

----------


## Endecs

Chat = 0xAD9170

Next time, search better.

----------


## fortiZ

Ich meinte doch ChatBufferPos Endecs, nicht ChatBufferStart ^^ den sollte man ja nicht übersehen, trotzdem danke. (trotz besserem Suchen immernoch nicht gefunden)

__


I mean ChatBufferPos, is diffferent to ChatBufferStart ^^ the Startposition is not surveyable, anyway thanks. (nevertheless .. after trying to searchn better -> nothing) :/

----------


## FishDance

> @_natt
> From JuJuBosc descriptor list, I would have said:
> 
> 
> ```
> ObjMgr = [[BaseAdress+CurMGrPointer]+CurMgrOffset]]
> 
> PlayerObj = [ObjMgr+LocalGuidOffset]
> 
> ...


Why did you add 0x20 to object storage? Where did that value come from?

Nevermind, I'm retarded:
0x8 (OBJECT_END) * 4 (32bit) = 0x20

----------


## FinnX

> Hello all! I am trying to understand, how to read wow memory. Show me please how to get my heath and target name. I spent 3 days, and still nothing =) Thank you very much!



Your health: 
[PlayerBase + Descriptor] + 0x 14 * 4 + 20

For target name you need a working objectmanager, anyways, if you have curObj, then name is:

Object:
[curObj + 0x1CC] + 0xB4

Unit:
[curObj + 0x91C] + 0x64

Hf gl

----------


## Edder

Does someone has the offset for the KnownSpells array?

----------


## tutrakan

```
//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
//                           C++
//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
struct ObjectFields
{
    int64 OBJECT_FIELD_GUID;                                                                  // 0x0000
    int64 OBJECT_FIELD_DATA;                                                                  // 0x0008
    int32 OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE;                                                                  // 0x0010
    int32 OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY;                                                                 // 0x0014
    float OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X;                                                               // 0x0018
    int32 OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING;                                                               // 0x001C
};

struct ItemFields
{
    int64 ITEM_FIELD_OWNER;                                                                   // 0x0000
    int64 ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED;                                                               // 0x0008
    int64 ITEM_FIELD_CREATOR;                                                                 // 0x0010
    int64 ITEM_FIELD_GIFTCREATOR;                                                             // 0x0018
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_STACK_COUNT;                                                             // 0x0020
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_DURATION;                                                                // 0x0024
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_SPELL_CHARGES[5];                                                        // 0x0028
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_FLAGS;                                                                   // 0x003C
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_1[2];                                                      // 0x0040
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_3;                                                         // 0x0048
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_1[2];                                                      // 0x004C
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_3;                                                         // 0x0054
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_1[2];                                                      // 0x0058
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_3;                                                         // 0x0060
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_1[2];                                                      // 0x0064
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_3;                                                         // 0x006C
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_1[2];                                                      // 0x0070
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_3;                                                         // 0x0078
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_1[2];                                                      // 0x007C
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_3;                                                         // 0x0084
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_1[2];                                                      // 0x0088
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_3;                                                         // 0x0090
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_1[2];                                                      // 0x0094
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_3;                                                         // 0x009C
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_1[2];                                                      // 0x00A0
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_3;                                                         // 0x00A8
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_1[2];                                                     // 0x00AC
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_3;                                                        // 0x00B4
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_1[2];                                                     // 0x00B8
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_3;                                                        // 0x00C0
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_1[2];                                                     // 0x00C4
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_3;                                                        // 0x00CC
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_13_1[2];                                                     // 0x00D0
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_13_3;                                                        // 0x00D8
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_14_1[2];                                                     // 0x00DC
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_14_3;                                                        // 0x00E4
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_15_1[2];                                                     // 0x00E8
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_15_3;                                                        // 0x00F0
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_PROPERTY_SEED;                                                           // 0x00F4
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_RANDOM_PROPERTIES_ID;                                                    // 0x00F8
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_DURABILITY;                                                              // 0x00FC
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_MAXDURABILITY;                                                           // 0x0100
    int32 ITEM_FIELD_CREATE_PLAYED_TIME;                                                      // 0x0104
};

struct ContainerFields
{
    int32 CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS;                                                          // 0x0000
    byte CONTAINER_ALIGN_PAD[4];                                                              // 0x0004
    int64 CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOT_1[36];                                                         // 0x0008
};

struct UnitFields
{
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_CHARM;                                                                   // 0x0000
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_SUMMON;                                                                  // 0x0008
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_CRITTER;                                                                 // 0x0010
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_CHARMEDBY;                                                               // 0x0018
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_SUMMONEDBY;                                                              // 0x0020
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_CREATEDBY;                                                               // 0x0028
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_TARGET;                                                                  // 0x0030
    int64 UNIT_FIELD_CHANNEL_OBJECT;                                                          // 0x0038
    int32 UNIT_CHANNEL_SPELL;                                                                 // 0x0040
    byte UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0[4];                                                               // 0x0044
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH;                                                                  // 0x0048
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER1;                                                                  // 0x004C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER2;                                                                  // 0x0050
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER3;                                                                  // 0x0054
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER4;                                                                  // 0x0058
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER5;                                                                  // 0x005C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH;                                                               // 0x0060
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER1;                                                               // 0x0064
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER2;                                                               // 0x0068
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER3;                                                               // 0x006C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER4;                                                               // 0x0070
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER5;                                                               // 0x0074
    float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_FLAT_MODIFIER[5];                                            // 0x0078
    float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_INTERRUPTED_FLAT_MODIFIER[5];                                // 0x008C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL;                                                                   // 0x00A0
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE;                                                         // 0x00A4
    int32 UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_SLOT_ID[3];                                                       // 0x00A8
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS;                                                                   // 0x00B4
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS_2;                                                                 // 0x00B8
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_AURASTATE;                                                               // 0x00BC
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_BASEATTACKTIME[2];                                                       // 0x00C0
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGEDATTACKTIME;                                                        // 0x00C8
    float UNIT_FIELD_BOUNDINGRADIUS;                                                          // 0x00CC
    float UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH;                                                             // 0x00D0
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_DISPLAYID;                                                               // 0x00D4
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_NATIVEDISPLAYID;                                                         // 0x00D8
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MOUNTDISPLAYID;                                                          // 0x00DC
    float UNIT_FIELD_MINDAMAGE;                                                               // 0x00E0
    float UNIT_FIELD_MAXDAMAGE;                                                               // 0x00E4
    float UNIT_FIELD_MINOFFHANDDAMAGE;                                                        // 0x00E8
    float UNIT_FIELD_MAXOFFHANDDAMAGE;                                                        // 0x00EC
    byte UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1[4];                                                               // 0x00F0
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_PETNUMBER;                                                               // 0x00F4
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_PET_NAME_TIMESTAMP;                                                      // 0x00F8
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_PETEXPERIENCE;                                                           // 0x00FC
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_PETNEXTLEVELEXP;                                                         // 0x0100
    int32 UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS;                                                                 // 0x0104
    float UNIT_MOD_CAST_SPEED;                                                                // 0x0108
    float UNIT_MOD_CAST_HASTE;                                                                // 0x010C
    int32 UNIT_CREATED_BY_SPELL;                                                              // 0x0110
    int32 UNIT_NPC_FLAGS;                                                                     // 0x0114
    int32 UNIT_NPC_EMOTESTATE;                                                                // 0x0118
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT0;                                                                   // 0x011C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT1;                                                                   // 0x0120
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT2;                                                                   // 0x0124
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT3;                                                                   // 0x0128
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT4;                                                                   // 0x012C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT0;                                                                // 0x0130
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT1;                                                                // 0x0134
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT2;                                                                // 0x0138
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT3;                                                                // 0x013C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT4;                                                                // 0x0140
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT0;                                                                // 0x0144
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT1;                                                                // 0x0148
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT2;                                                                // 0x014C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT3;                                                                // 0x0150
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT4;                                                                // 0x0154
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCES[7];                                                          // 0x0158
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSPOSITIVE[7];                                           // 0x0174
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSNEGATIVE[7];                                           // 0x0190
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_BASE_MANA;                                                               // 0x01AC
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_BASE_HEALTH;                                                             // 0x01B0
    byte UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2[4];                                                               // 0x01B4
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER;                                                            // 0x01B8
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_POS;                                                    // 0x01BC
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_NEG;                                                    // 0x01C0
    float UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER;                                                 // 0x01C4
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER;                                                     // 0x01C8
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_POS;                                             // 0x01CC
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_NEG;                                             // 0x01D0
    float UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER;                                          // 0x01D4
    float UNIT_FIELD_MINRANGEDDAMAGE;                                                         // 0x01D8
    float UNIT_FIELD_MAXRANGEDDAMAGE;                                                         // 0x01DC
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MODIFIER[7];                                                  // 0x01E0
    float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MULTIPLIER[7];                                                // 0x01FC
    float UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTHMODIFIER;                                                       // 0x0218
    float UNIT_FIELD_HOVERHEIGHT;                                                             // 0x021C
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXITEMLEVEL;                                                            // 0x0220
    int32 UNIT_FIELD_PADDING;                                                                 // 0x0224
};

struct PlayerFields
{
    int64 PLAYER_DUEL_ARBITER;                                                                // 0x0000
    int32 PLAYER_FLAGS;                                                                       // 0x0008
    int32 PLAYER_GUILDRANK;                                                                   // 0x000C
    int32 PLAYER_GUILDDELETE_DATE;                                                            // 0x0010
    int32 PLAYER_GUILDLEVEL;                                                                  // 0x0014
    byte PLAYER_BYTES[4];                                                                     // 0x0018
    byte PLAYER_BYTES_2[4];                                                                   // 0x001C
    byte PLAYER_BYTES_3[4];                                                                   // 0x0020
    int32 PLAYER_DUEL_TEAM;                                                                   // 0x0024
    int32 PLAYER_GUILD_TIMESTAMP;                                                             // 0x0028
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_1;                                                               // 0x002C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_2;                                                               // 0x0030
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_3[2];                                                            // 0x0034
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_4;                                                               // 0x003C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_1;                                                               // 0x0040
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_2;                                                               // 0x0044
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_3[2];                                                            // 0x0048
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_5;                                                               // 0x0050
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_1;                                                               // 0x0054
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_2;                                                               // 0x0058
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_3[2];                                                            // 0x005C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_5;                                                               // 0x0064
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_1;                                                               // 0x0068
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_2;                                                               // 0x006C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_3[2];                                                            // 0x0070
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_5;                                                               // 0x0078
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_1;                                                               // 0x007C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_2;                                                               // 0x0080
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_3[2];                                                            // 0x0084
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_5;                                                               // 0x008C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_1;                                                               // 0x0090
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_2;                                                               // 0x0094
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_3[2];                                                            // 0x0098
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_5;                                                               // 0x00A0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_1;                                                               // 0x00A4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_2;                                                               // 0x00A8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_3[2];                                                            // 0x00AC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_5;                                                               // 0x00B4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_1;                                                               // 0x00B8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_2;                                                               // 0x00BC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_3[2];                                                            // 0x00C0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_5;                                                               // 0x00C8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_1;                                                               // 0x00CC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_2;                                                               // 0x00D0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_3[2];                                                            // 0x00D4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_5;                                                               // 0x00DC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_1;                                                              // 0x00E0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_2;                                                              // 0x00E4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_3[2];                                                           // 0x00E8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_5;                                                              // 0x00F0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_1;                                                              // 0x00F4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_2;                                                              // 0x00F8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_3[2];                                                           // 0x00FC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_5;                                                              // 0x0104
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_1;                                                              // 0x0108
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_2;                                                              // 0x010C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_3[2];                                                           // 0x0110
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_5;                                                              // 0x0118
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_1;                                                              // 0x011C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_2;                                                              // 0x0120
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_3[2];                                                           // 0x0124
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_5;                                                              // 0x012C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_1;                                                              // 0x0130
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_2;                                                              // 0x0134
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_3[2];                                                           // 0x0138
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_5;                                                              // 0x0140
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_1;                                                              // 0x0144
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_2;                                                              // 0x0148
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_3[2];                                                           // 0x014C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_5;                                                              // 0x0154
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_1;                                                              // 0x0158
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_2;                                                              // 0x015C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_3[2];                                                           // 0x0160
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_5;                                                              // 0x0168
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_1;                                                              // 0x016C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_2;                                                              // 0x0170
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_3[2];                                                           // 0x0174
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_5;                                                              // 0x017C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_1;                                                              // 0x0180
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_2;                                                              // 0x0184
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_3[2];                                                           // 0x0188
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_5;                                                              // 0x0190
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_1;                                                              // 0x0194
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_2;                                                              // 0x0198
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_3[2];                                                           // 0x019C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_5;                                                              // 0x01A4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_1;                                                              // 0x01A8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_2;                                                              // 0x01AC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_3[2];                                                           // 0x01B0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_5;                                                              // 0x01B8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_1;                                                              // 0x01BC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_2;                                                              // 0x01C0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_3[2];                                                           // 0x01C4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_5;                                                              // 0x01CC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_1;                                                              // 0x01D0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_2;                                                              // 0x01D4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_3[2];                                                           // 0x01D8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_5;                                                              // 0x01E0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_1;                                                              // 0x01E4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_2;                                                              // 0x01E8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_3[2];                                                           // 0x01EC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_5;                                                              // 0x01F4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_1;                                                              // 0x01F8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_2;                                                              // 0x01FC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_3[2];                                                           // 0x0200
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_5;                                                              // 0x0208
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_1;                                                              // 0x020C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_2;                                                              // 0x0210
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_3[2];                                                           // 0x0214
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_5;                                                              // 0x021C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_1;                                                              // 0x0220
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_2;                                                              // 0x0224
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_3[2];                                                           // 0x0228
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_5;                                                              // 0x0230
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_1;                                                              // 0x0234
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_2;                                                              // 0x0238
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_3[2];                                                           // 0x023C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_5;                                                              // 0x0244
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_1;                                                              // 0x0248
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_2;                                                              // 0x024C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_3[2];                                                           // 0x0250
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_5;                                                              // 0x0258
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_1;                                                              // 0x025C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_2;                                                              // 0x0260
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_3[2];                                                           // 0x0264
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_5;                                                              // 0x026C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_1;                                                              // 0x0270
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_2;                                                              // 0x0274
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_3[2];                                                           // 0x0278
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_5;                                                              // 0x0280
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_1;                                                              // 0x0284
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_2;                                                              // 0x0288
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_3[2];                                                           // 0x028C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_5;                                                              // 0x0294
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_1;                                                              // 0x0298
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_2;                                                              // 0x029C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_3[2];                                                           // 0x02A0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_5;                                                              // 0x02A8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_1;                                                              // 0x02AC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_2;                                                              // 0x02B0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_3[2];                                                           // 0x02B4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_5;                                                              // 0x02BC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_1;                                                              // 0x02C0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_2;                                                              // 0x02C4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_3[2];                                                           // 0x02C8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_5;                                                              // 0x02D0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_1;                                                              // 0x02D4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_2;                                                              // 0x02D8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_3[2];                                                           // 0x02DC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_5;                                                              // 0x02E4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_1;                                                              // 0x02E8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_2;                                                              // 0x02EC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_3[2];                                                           // 0x02F0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_5;                                                              // 0x02F8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_1;                                                              // 0x02FC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_2;                                                              // 0x0300
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_3[2];                                                           // 0x0304
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_5;                                                              // 0x030C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_1;                                                              // 0x0310
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_2;                                                              // 0x0314
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_3[2];                                                           // 0x0318
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_5;                                                              // 0x0320
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_1;                                                              // 0x0324
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_2;                                                              // 0x0328
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_3[2];                                                           // 0x032C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_5;                                                              // 0x0334
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_1;                                                              // 0x0338
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_2;                                                              // 0x033C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_3[2];                                                           // 0x0340
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_5;                                                              // 0x0348
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_1;                                                              // 0x034C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_2;                                                              // 0x0350
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_3[2];                                                           // 0x0354
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_5;                                                              // 0x035C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_1;                                                              // 0x0360
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_2;                                                              // 0x0364
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_3[2];                                                           // 0x0368
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_5;                                                              // 0x0370
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_1;                                                              // 0x0374
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_2;                                                              // 0x0378
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_3[2];                                                           // 0x037C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_5;                                                              // 0x0384
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_1;                                                              // 0x0388
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_2;                                                              // 0x038C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_3[2];                                                           // 0x0390
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_5;                                                              // 0x0398
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_1;                                                              // 0x039C
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_2;                                                              // 0x03A0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_3[2];                                                           // 0x03A4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_5;                                                              // 0x03AC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_1;                                                              // 0x03B0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_2;                                                              // 0x03B4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_3[2];                                                           // 0x03B8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_5;                                                              // 0x03C0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_1;                                                              // 0x03C4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_2;                                                              // 0x03C8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_3[2];                                                           // 0x03CC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_5;                                                              // 0x03D4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_1;                                                              // 0x03D8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_2;                                                              // 0x03DC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_3[2];                                                           // 0x03E0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_5;                                                              // 0x03E8
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_1;                                                              // 0x03EC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_2;                                                              // 0x03F0
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_3[2];                                                           // 0x03F4
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_5;                                                              // 0x03FC
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_1;                                                              // 0x0400
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_2;                                                              // 0x0404
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_3[2];                                                           // 0x0408
    int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_5;                                                              // 0x0410
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x0414
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0418
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x041C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0420
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x0424
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0428
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x042C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0430
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x0434
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0438
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x043C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0440
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x0444
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0448
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x044C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0450
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENTRYID;                                                      // 0x0454
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENCHANTMENT;                                                  // 0x0458
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x045C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0460
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x0464
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0468
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x046C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0470
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x0474
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0478
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x047C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0480
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x0484
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0488
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x048C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0490
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x0494
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x0498
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x049C
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x04A0
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENTRYID;                                                     // 0x04A4
    int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENCHANTMENT;                                                 // 0x04A8
    int32 PLAYER_CHOSEN_TITLE;                                                                // 0x04AC
    int32 PLAYER_FAKE_INEBRIATION;                                                            // 0x04B0
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_PAD_0;                                                                 // 0x04B4
    int64 PLAYER_FIELD_INV_SLOT_HEAD[23];                                                     // 0x04B8
    int64 PLAYER_FIELD_PACK_SLOT_1[16];                                                       // 0x0570
    int64 PLAYER_FIELD_BANK_SLOT_1[28];                                                       // 0x05F0
    int64 PLAYER_FIELD_BANKBAG_SLOT_1[7];                                                     // 0x06D0
    int64 PLAYER_FIELD_VENDORBUYBACK_SLOT_1[12];                                              // 0x0708
    int64 PLAYER_FARSIGHT;                                                                    // 0x0768
    int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES;                                                         // 0x0770
    int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES1;                                                        // 0x0778
    int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES2;                                                        // 0x0780
    int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES3;                                                        // 0x0788
    int32 PLAYER_XP;                                                                          // 0x0790
    int32 PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP;                                                               // 0x0794
    int32 PLAYER_SKILL_LINEID_0[64];                                                          // 0x0798
    int32 PLAYER_SKILL_STEP_0[64];                                                            // 0x0898
    int32 PLAYER_SKILL_RANK_0[64];                                                            // 0x0998
    int32 PLAYER_SKILL_MAX_RANK_0[64];                                                        // 0x0A98
    int32 PLAYER_SKILL_MODIFIER_0[64];                                                        // 0x0B98
    int32 PLAYER_SKILL_TALENT_0[64];                                                          // 0x0C98
    int32 PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS;                                                            // 0x0D98
    int32 PLAYER_TRACK_CREATURES;                                                             // 0x0D9C
    int32 PLAYER_TRACK_RESOURCES;                                                             // 0x0DA0
    int32 PLAYER_EXPERTISE;                                                                   // 0x0DA4
    int32 PLAYER_OFFHAND_EXPERTISE;                                                           // 0x0DA8
    float PLAYER_BLOCK_PERCENTAGE;                                                            // 0x0DAC
    float PLAYER_DODGE_PERCENTAGE;                                                            // 0x0DB0
    float PLAYER_PARRY_PERCENTAGE;                                                            // 0x0DB4
    float PLAYER_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                                             // 0x0DB8
    float PLAYER_RANGED_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                                      // 0x0DBC
    float PLAYER_OFFHAND_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                                     // 0x0DC0
    float PLAYER_SPELL_CRIT_PERCENTAGE1[7];                                                   // 0x0DC4
    int32 PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK;                                                                // 0x0DE0
    float PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                                // 0x0DE4
    float PLAYER_MASTERY;                                                                     // 0x0DE8
    float PLAYER_EXPLORED_ZONES_1[156];                                                       // 0x0DEC
    int32 PLAYER_REST_STATE_EXPERIENCE;                                                       // 0x105C
    int64 PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE;                                                               // 0x1060
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_POS[7];                                                // 0x1068
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_NEG[7];                                                // 0x1084
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_PCT[7];                                                // 0x10A0
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_POS;                                                  // 0x10BC
    float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_PCT;                                                       // 0x10C0
    float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_PCT;                                                  // 0x10C4
    float PLAYER_FIELD_WEAPON_DMG_MULTIPLIERS[3];                                             // 0x10C8
    float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_SPELL_POWER_PCT;                                                   // 0x10D4
    float PLAYER_FIELD_OVERRIDE_SPELL_POWER_BY_AP_PCT;                                        // 0x10D8
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_RESISTANCE;                                                 // 0x10DC
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_PHYSICAL_RESISTANCE;                                        // 0x10E0
    byte PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES[4];                                                               // 0x10E4
    int32 PLAYER_SELF_RES_SPELL;                                                              // 0x10E8
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_PVP_MEDALS;                                                            // 0x10EC
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_PRICE_1[12];                                                   // 0x10F0
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_TIMESTAMP_1[12];                                               // 0x1120
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_KILLS;                                                                 // 0x1150
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_LIFETIME_HONORBALE_KILLS;                                              // 0x1154
    byte PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES2[4];                                                              // 0x1158
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_WATCHED_FACTION_INDEX;                                                 // 0x115C
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_COMBAT_RATING_1[26];                                                   // 0x1160
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_TEAM_INFO_1_1[21];                                               // 0x11C8
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_BATTLEGROUND_RATING;                                                   // 0x121C
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MAX_LEVEL;                                                             // 0x1220
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_DAILY_QUESTS_1[25];                                                    // 0x1224
    float PLAYER_RUNE_REGEN_1[4];                                                             // 0x1288
    int32 PLAYER_NO_REAGENT_COST_1[3];                                                        // 0x1298
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPH_SLOTS_1[9];                                                      // 0x12A4
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPHS_1[9];                                                           // 0x12C8
    int32 PLAYER_GLYPHS_ENABLED;                                                              // 0x12EC
    int32 PLAYER_PET_SPELL_POWER;                                                             // 0x12F0
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_RESEARCHING_1[8];                                                      // 0x12F4
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_RESERACH_SITE_1[8];                                                    // 0x1314
    int32 PLAYER_PROFESSION_SKILL_LINE_1[2];                                                  // 0x1334
    float PLAYER_FIELD_UI_HIT_MODIFIER;                                                       // 0x133C
    float PLAYER_FIELD_UI_SPELL_HIT_MODIFIER;                                                 // 0x1340
    int32 PLAYER_FIELD_HOME_REALM_TIME_OFFSET;                                                // 0x1344
    float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HASTE;                                                             // 0x1348
    float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_RANGED_HASTE;                                                      // 0x134C
    float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_PET_HASTE;                                                         // 0x1350
    float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HASTE_REGEN;                                                       // 0x1354
};

struct GameObjectFields
{
    int64 OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY;                                                            // 0x0000
    int32 GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID;                                                               // 0x0008
    int32 GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS;                                                                   // 0x000C
    float GAMEOBJECT_PARENTROTATION[4];                                                       // 0x0010
    int32 GAMEOBJECT_DYNAMIC;                                                                 // 0x0020
    int32 GAMEOBJECT_FACTION;                                                                 // 0x0024
    int32 GAMEOBJECT_LEVEL;                                                                   // 0x0028
    byte GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1[4];                                                               // 0x002C
};

struct DynamicObjectFields
{
    int64 DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER;                                                               // 0x0000
    int32 DYNAMICOBJECT_BYTES;                                                                // 0x0008
    int32 DYNAMICOBJECT_SPELLID;                                                              // 0x000C
    float DYNAMICOBJECT_RADIUS;                                                               // 0x0010
    int32 DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTTIME;                                                             // 0x0014
};

struct CorpseFields
{
    int64 CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER;                                                                 // 0x0000
    int64 CORPSE_FIELD_PARTY;                                                                 // 0x0008
    int32 CORPSE_FIELD_DISPLAY_ID;                                                            // 0x0010
    int32 CORPSE_FIELD_ITEM[19];                                                              // 0x0014
    byte CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_1[4];                                                             // 0x0060
    byte CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_2[4];                                                             // 0x0064
    int32 CORPSE_FIELD_FLAGS;                                                                 // 0x0068
    int32 CORPSE_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS;                                                         // 0x006C
};

struct AreaTriggerFields
{
    int32 AREATRIGGER_SPELLID;                                                                // 0x0000
    int32 AREATRIGGER_SPELLVISUALID;                                                          // 0x0004
    int32 AREATRIGGER_DURATION;                                                               // 0x0008
    float AREATRIGGER_FINAL_POS[3];                                                           // 0x000C
};


//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
//                           C#
//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct ObjectFields
{
	public int64 OBJECT_FIELD_GUID;                                                           // 0x0000
	public int64 OBJECT_FIELD_DATA;                                                           // 0x0008
	public int32 OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE;                                                           // 0x0010
	public int32 OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY;                                                          // 0x0014
	public float OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X;                                                        // 0x0018
	public int32 OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING;                                                        // 0x001C
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct ItemFields
{
	public int64 ITEM_FIELD_OWNER;                                                            // 0x0000
	public int64 ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED;                                                        // 0x0008
	public int64 ITEM_FIELD_CREATOR;                                                          // 0x0010
	public int64 ITEM_FIELD_GIFTCREATOR;                                                      // 0x0018
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_STACK_COUNT;                                                      // 0x0020
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_DURATION;                                                         // 0x0024
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_SPELL_CHARGES[5];                                           // 0x0028
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_FLAGS;                                                            // 0x003C
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_1[2];                                         // 0x0040
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_3;                                                  // 0x0048
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_1[2];                                         // 0x004C
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_3;                                                  // 0x0054
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_1[2];                                         // 0x0058
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_3;                                                  // 0x0060
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_1[2];                                         // 0x0064
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_3;                                                  // 0x006C
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_1[2];                                         // 0x0070
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_3;                                                  // 0x0078
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_1[2];                                         // 0x007C
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_3;                                                  // 0x0084
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_1[2];                                         // 0x0088
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_3;                                                  // 0x0090
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_1[2];                                         // 0x0094
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_3;                                                  // 0x009C
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_1[2];                                         // 0x00A0
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_3;                                                  // 0x00A8
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_1[2];                                        // 0x00AC
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_3;                                                 // 0x00B4
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_1[2];                                        // 0x00B8
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_3;                                                 // 0x00C0
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_1[2];                                        // 0x00C4
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_3;                                                 // 0x00CC
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_13_1[2];                                        // 0x00D0
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_13_3;                                                 // 0x00D8
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_14_1[2];                                        // 0x00DC
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_14_3;                                                 // 0x00E4
	public fixed int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_15_1[2];                                        // 0x00E8
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_15_3;                                                 // 0x00F0
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_PROPERTY_SEED;                                                    // 0x00F4
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_RANDOM_PROPERTIES_ID;                                             // 0x00F8
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_DURABILITY;                                                       // 0x00FC
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_MAXDURABILITY;                                                    // 0x0100
	public int32 ITEM_FIELD_CREATE_PLAYED_TIME;                                               // 0x0104
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct ContainerFields
{
	public int32 CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS;                                                   // 0x0000
	public fixed byte CONTAINER_ALIGN_PAD[4];                                                 // 0x0004
	public fixed int64 CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOT_1[36];                                            // 0x0008
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct UnitFields
{
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_CHARM;                                                            // 0x0000
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_SUMMON;                                                           // 0x0008
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_CRITTER;                                                          // 0x0010
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_CHARMEDBY;                                                        // 0x0018
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_SUMMONEDBY;                                                       // 0x0020
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_CREATEDBY;                                                        // 0x0028
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_TARGET;                                                           // 0x0030
	public int64 UNIT_FIELD_CHANNEL_OBJECT;                                                   // 0x0038
	public int32 UNIT_CHANNEL_SPELL;                                                          // 0x0040
	public fixed byte UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0[4];                                                  // 0x0044
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH;                                                           // 0x0048
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER1;                                                           // 0x004C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER2;                                                           // 0x0050
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER3;                                                           // 0x0054
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER4;                                                           // 0x0058
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER5;                                                           // 0x005C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH;                                                        // 0x0060
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER1;                                                        // 0x0064
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER2;                                                        // 0x0068
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER3;                                                        // 0x006C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER4;                                                        // 0x0070
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER5;                                                        // 0x0074
	public fixed float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_FLAT_MODIFIER[5];                               // 0x0078
	public fixed float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_INTERRUPTED_FLAT_MODIFIER[5];                   // 0x008C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL;                                                            // 0x00A0
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE;                                                  // 0x00A4
	public fixed int32 UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_SLOT_ID[3];                                          // 0x00A8
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS;                                                            // 0x00B4
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS_2;                                                          // 0x00B8
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_AURASTATE;                                                        // 0x00BC
	public fixed int32 UNIT_FIELD_BASEATTACKTIME[2];                                          // 0x00C0
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGEDATTACKTIME;                                                 // 0x00C8
	public float UNIT_FIELD_BOUNDINGRADIUS;                                                   // 0x00CC
	public float UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH;                                                      // 0x00D0
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_DISPLAYID;                                                        // 0x00D4
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_NATIVEDISPLAYID;                                                  // 0x00D8
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MOUNTDISPLAYID;                                                   // 0x00DC
	public float UNIT_FIELD_MINDAMAGE;                                                        // 0x00E0
	public float UNIT_FIELD_MAXDAMAGE;                                                        // 0x00E4
	public float UNIT_FIELD_MINOFFHANDDAMAGE;                                                 // 0x00E8
	public float UNIT_FIELD_MAXOFFHANDDAMAGE;                                                 // 0x00EC
	public fixed byte UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1[4];                                                  // 0x00F0
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_PETNUMBER;                                                        // 0x00F4
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_PET_NAME_TIMESTAMP;                                               // 0x00F8
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_PETEXPERIENCE;                                                    // 0x00FC
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_PETNEXTLEVELEXP;                                                  // 0x0100
	public int32 UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS;                                                          // 0x0104
	public float UNIT_MOD_CAST_SPEED;                                                         // 0x0108
	public float UNIT_MOD_CAST_HASTE;                                                         // 0x010C
	public int32 UNIT_CREATED_BY_SPELL;                                                       // 0x0110
	public int32 UNIT_NPC_FLAGS;                                                              // 0x0114
	public int32 UNIT_NPC_EMOTESTATE;                                                         // 0x0118
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT0;                                                            // 0x011C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT1;                                                            // 0x0120
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT2;                                                            // 0x0124
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT3;                                                            // 0x0128
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_STAT4;                                                            // 0x012C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT0;                                                         // 0x0130
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT1;                                                         // 0x0134
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT2;                                                         // 0x0138
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT3;                                                         // 0x013C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT4;                                                         // 0x0140
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT0;                                                         // 0x0144
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT1;                                                         // 0x0148
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT2;                                                         // 0x014C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT3;                                                         // 0x0150
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT4;                                                         // 0x0154
	public fixed int32 UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCES[7];                                             // 0x0158
	public fixed int32 UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSPOSITIVE[7];                              // 0x0174
	public fixed int32 UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSNEGATIVE[7];                              // 0x0190
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_BASE_MANA;                                                        // 0x01AC
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_BASE_HEALTH;                                                      // 0x01B0
	public fixed byte UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2[4];                                                  // 0x01B4
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER;                                                     // 0x01B8
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_POS;                                             // 0x01BC
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_NEG;                                             // 0x01C0
	public float UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER;                                          // 0x01C4
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER;                                              // 0x01C8
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_POS;                                      // 0x01CC
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MOD_NEG;                                      // 0x01D0
	public float UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER;                                   // 0x01D4
	public float UNIT_FIELD_MINRANGEDDAMAGE;                                                  // 0x01D8
	public float UNIT_FIELD_MAXRANGEDDAMAGE;                                                  // 0x01DC
	public fixed int32 UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MODIFIER[7];                                     // 0x01E0
	public fixed float UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MULTIPLIER[7];                                   // 0x01FC
	public float UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTHMODIFIER;                                                // 0x0218
	public float UNIT_FIELD_HOVERHEIGHT;                                                      // 0x021C
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_MAXITEMLEVEL;                                                     // 0x0220
	public int32 UNIT_FIELD_PADDING;                                                          // 0x0224
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct PlayerFields
{
	public int64 PLAYER_DUEL_ARBITER;                                                         // 0x0000
	public int32 PLAYER_FLAGS;                                                                // 0x0008
	public int32 PLAYER_GUILDRANK;                                                            // 0x000C
	public int32 PLAYER_GUILDDELETE_DATE;                                                     // 0x0010
	public int32 PLAYER_GUILDLEVEL;                                                           // 0x0014
	public fixed byte PLAYER_BYTES[4];                                                        // 0x0018
	public fixed byte PLAYER_BYTES_2[4];                                                      // 0x001C
	public fixed byte PLAYER_BYTES_3[4];                                                      // 0x0020
	public int32 PLAYER_DUEL_TEAM;                                                            // 0x0024
	public int32 PLAYER_GUILD_TIMESTAMP;                                                      // 0x0028
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_1;                                                        // 0x002C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_2;                                                        // 0x0030
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_3[2];                                               // 0x0034
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_4;                                                        // 0x003C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_1;                                                        // 0x0040
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_2;                                                        // 0x0044
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_3[2];                                               // 0x0048
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_5;                                                        // 0x0050
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_1;                                                        // 0x0054
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_2;                                                        // 0x0058
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_3[2];                                               // 0x005C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_5;                                                        // 0x0064
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_1;                                                        // 0x0068
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_2;                                                        // 0x006C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_3[2];                                               // 0x0070
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_5;                                                        // 0x0078
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_1;                                                        // 0x007C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_2;                                                        // 0x0080
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_3[2];                                               // 0x0084
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_5;                                                        // 0x008C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_1;                                                        // 0x0090
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_2;                                                        // 0x0094
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_3[2];                                               // 0x0098
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_5;                                                        // 0x00A0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_1;                                                        // 0x00A4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_2;                                                        // 0x00A8
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_3[2];                                               // 0x00AC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_5;                                                        // 0x00B4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_1;                                                        // 0x00B8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_2;                                                        // 0x00BC
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_3[2];                                               // 0x00C0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_5;                                                        // 0x00C8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_1;                                                        // 0x00CC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_2;                                                        // 0x00D0
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_3[2];                                               // 0x00D4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_5;                                                        // 0x00DC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_1;                                                       // 0x00E0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_2;                                                       // 0x00E4
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_3[2];                                              // 0x00E8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_5;                                                       // 0x00F0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_1;                                                       // 0x00F4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_2;                                                       // 0x00F8
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_3[2];                                              // 0x00FC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_5;                                                       // 0x0104
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_1;                                                       // 0x0108
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_2;                                                       // 0x010C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_3[2];                                              // 0x0110
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_5;                                                       // 0x0118
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_1;                                                       // 0x011C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_2;                                                       // 0x0120
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_3[2];                                              // 0x0124
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_5;                                                       // 0x012C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_1;                                                       // 0x0130
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_2;                                                       // 0x0134
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_3[2];                                              // 0x0138
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_5;                                                       // 0x0140
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_1;                                                       // 0x0144
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_2;                                                       // 0x0148
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_3[2];                                              // 0x014C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_5;                                                       // 0x0154
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_1;                                                       // 0x0158
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_2;                                                       // 0x015C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_3[2];                                              // 0x0160
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_5;                                                       // 0x0168
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_1;                                                       // 0x016C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_2;                                                       // 0x0170
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_3[2];                                              // 0x0174
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_5;                                                       // 0x017C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_1;                                                       // 0x0180
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_2;                                                       // 0x0184
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_3[2];                                              // 0x0188
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_5;                                                       // 0x0190
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_1;                                                       // 0x0194
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_2;                                                       // 0x0198
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_3[2];                                              // 0x019C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_5;                                                       // 0x01A4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_1;                                                       // 0x01A8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_2;                                                       // 0x01AC
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_3[2];                                              // 0x01B0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_5;                                                       // 0x01B8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_1;                                                       // 0x01BC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_2;                                                       // 0x01C0
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_3[2];                                              // 0x01C4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_5;                                                       // 0x01CC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_1;                                                       // 0x01D0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_2;                                                       // 0x01D4
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_3[2];                                              // 0x01D8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_5;                                                       // 0x01E0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_1;                                                       // 0x01E4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_2;                                                       // 0x01E8
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_3[2];                                              // 0x01EC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_5;                                                       // 0x01F4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_1;                                                       // 0x01F8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_2;                                                       // 0x01FC
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_3[2];                                              // 0x0200
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_5;                                                       // 0x0208
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_1;                                                       // 0x020C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_2;                                                       // 0x0210
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_3[2];                                              // 0x0214
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_5;                                                       // 0x021C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_1;                                                       // 0x0220
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_2;                                                       // 0x0224
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_3[2];                                              // 0x0228
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_26_5;                                                       // 0x0230
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_1;                                                       // 0x0234
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_2;                                                       // 0x0238
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_3[2];                                              // 0x023C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_27_5;                                                       // 0x0244
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_1;                                                       // 0x0248
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_2;                                                       // 0x024C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_3[2];                                              // 0x0250
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_28_5;                                                       // 0x0258
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_1;                                                       // 0x025C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_2;                                                       // 0x0260
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_3[2];                                              // 0x0264
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_29_5;                                                       // 0x026C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_1;                                                       // 0x0270
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_2;                                                       // 0x0274
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_3[2];                                              // 0x0278
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_30_5;                                                       // 0x0280
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_1;                                                       // 0x0284
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_2;                                                       // 0x0288
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_3[2];                                              // 0x028C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_31_5;                                                       // 0x0294
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_1;                                                       // 0x0298
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_2;                                                       // 0x029C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_3[2];                                              // 0x02A0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_32_5;                                                       // 0x02A8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_1;                                                       // 0x02AC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_2;                                                       // 0x02B0
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_3[2];                                              // 0x02B4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_33_5;                                                       // 0x02BC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_1;                                                       // 0x02C0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_2;                                                       // 0x02C4
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_3[2];                                              // 0x02C8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_34_5;                                                       // 0x02D0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_1;                                                       // 0x02D4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_2;                                                       // 0x02D8
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_3[2];                                              // 0x02DC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_35_5;                                                       // 0x02E4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_1;                                                       // 0x02E8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_2;                                                       // 0x02EC
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_3[2];                                              // 0x02F0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_36_5;                                                       // 0x02F8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_1;                                                       // 0x02FC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_2;                                                       // 0x0300
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_3[2];                                              // 0x0304
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_37_5;                                                       // 0x030C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_1;                                                       // 0x0310
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_2;                                                       // 0x0314
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_3[2];                                              // 0x0318
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_38_5;                                                       // 0x0320
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_1;                                                       // 0x0324
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_2;                                                       // 0x0328
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_3[2];                                              // 0x032C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_39_5;                                                       // 0x0334
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_1;                                                       // 0x0338
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_2;                                                       // 0x033C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_3[2];                                              // 0x0340
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_40_5;                                                       // 0x0348
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_1;                                                       // 0x034C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_2;                                                       // 0x0350
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_3[2];                                              // 0x0354
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_41_5;                                                       // 0x035C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_1;                                                       // 0x0360
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_2;                                                       // 0x0364
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_3[2];                                              // 0x0368
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_42_5;                                                       // 0x0370
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_1;                                                       // 0x0374
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_2;                                                       // 0x0378
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_3[2];                                              // 0x037C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_43_5;                                                       // 0x0384
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_1;                                                       // 0x0388
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_2;                                                       // 0x038C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_3[2];                                              // 0x0390
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_44_5;                                                       // 0x0398
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_1;                                                       // 0x039C
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_2;                                                       // 0x03A0
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_3[2];                                              // 0x03A4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_45_5;                                                       // 0x03AC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_1;                                                       // 0x03B0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_2;                                                       // 0x03B4
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_3[2];                                              // 0x03B8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_46_5;                                                       // 0x03C0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_1;                                                       // 0x03C4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_2;                                                       // 0x03C8
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_3[2];                                              // 0x03CC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_47_5;                                                       // 0x03D4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_1;                                                       // 0x03D8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_2;                                                       // 0x03DC
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_3[2];                                              // 0x03E0
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_48_5;                                                       // 0x03E8
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_1;                                                       // 0x03EC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_2;                                                       // 0x03F0
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_3[2];                                              // 0x03F4
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_49_5;                                                       // 0x03FC
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_1;                                                       // 0x0400
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_2;                                                       // 0x0404
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_3[2];                                              // 0x0408
	public int32 PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_50_5;                                                       // 0x0410
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x0414
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0418
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x041C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0420
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x0424
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0428
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x042C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0430
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x0434
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0438
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x043C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0440
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x0444
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0448
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x044C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0450
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENTRYID;                                               // 0x0454
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENCHANTMENT;                                           // 0x0458
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x045C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0460
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x0464
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0468
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x046C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0470
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x0474
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0478
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x047C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0480
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x0484
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0488
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x048C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0490
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x0494
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x0498
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x049C
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x04A0
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENTRYID;                                              // 0x04A4
	public int32 PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENCHANTMENT;                                          // 0x04A8
	public int32 PLAYER_CHOSEN_TITLE;                                                         // 0x04AC
	public int32 PLAYER_FAKE_INEBRIATION;                                                     // 0x04B0
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_PAD_0;                                                          // 0x04B4
	public fixed int64 PLAYER_FIELD_INV_SLOT_HEAD[23];                                        // 0x04B8
	public fixed int64 PLAYER_FIELD_PACK_SLOT_1[16];                                          // 0x0570
	public fixed int64 PLAYER_FIELD_BANK_SLOT_1[28];                                          // 0x05F0
	public fixed int64 PLAYER_FIELD_BANKBAG_SLOT_1[7];                                        // 0x06D0
	public fixed int64 PLAYER_FIELD_VENDORBUYBACK_SLOT_1[12];                                 // 0x0708
	public int64 PLAYER_FARSIGHT;                                                             // 0x0768
	public int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES;                                                  // 0x0770
	public int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES1;                                                 // 0x0778
	public int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES2;                                                 // 0x0780
	public int64 PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES3;                                                 // 0x0788
	public int32 PLAYER_XP;                                                                   // 0x0790
	public int32 PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP;                                                        // 0x0794
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_SKILL_LINEID_0[64];                                             // 0x0798
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_SKILL_STEP_0[64];                                               // 0x0898
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_SKILL_RANK_0[64];                                               // 0x0998
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_SKILL_MAX_RANK_0[64];                                           // 0x0A98
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_SKILL_MODIFIER_0[64];                                           // 0x0B98
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_SKILL_TALENT_0[64];                                             // 0x0C98
	public int32 PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS;                                                     // 0x0D98
	public int32 PLAYER_TRACK_CREATURES;                                                      // 0x0D9C
	public int32 PLAYER_TRACK_RESOURCES;                                                      // 0x0DA0
	public int32 PLAYER_EXPERTISE;                                                            // 0x0DA4
	public int32 PLAYER_OFFHAND_EXPERTISE;                                                    // 0x0DA8
	public float PLAYER_BLOCK_PERCENTAGE;                                                     // 0x0DAC
	public float PLAYER_DODGE_PERCENTAGE;                                                     // 0x0DB0
	public float PLAYER_PARRY_PERCENTAGE;                                                     // 0x0DB4
	public float PLAYER_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                                      // 0x0DB8
	public float PLAYER_RANGED_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                               // 0x0DBC
	public float PLAYER_OFFHAND_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                              // 0x0DC0
	public fixed float PLAYER_SPELL_CRIT_PERCENTAGE1[7];                                      // 0x0DC4
	public int32 PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK;                                                         // 0x0DE0
	public float PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK_CRIT_PERCENTAGE;                                         // 0x0DE4
	public float PLAYER_MASTERY;                                                              // 0x0DE8
	public fixed float PLAYER_EXPLORED_ZONES_1[156];                                          // 0x0DEC
	public int32 PLAYER_REST_STATE_EXPERIENCE;                                                // 0x105C
	public int64 PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE;                                                        // 0x1060
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_POS[7];                                   // 0x1068
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_NEG[7];                                   // 0x1084
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_PCT[7];                                   // 0x10A0
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_POS;                                           // 0x10BC
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_PCT;                                                // 0x10C0
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_PCT;                                           // 0x10C4
	public fixed float PLAYER_FIELD_WEAPON_DMG_MULTIPLIERS[3];                                // 0x10C8
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_SPELL_POWER_PCT;                                            // 0x10D4
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_OVERRIDE_SPELL_POWER_BY_AP_PCT;                                 // 0x10D8
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_RESISTANCE;                                          // 0x10DC
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_PHYSICAL_RESISTANCE;                                 // 0x10E0
	public fixed byte PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES[4];                                                  // 0x10E4
	public int32 PLAYER_SELF_RES_SPELL;                                                       // 0x10E8
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_PVP_MEDALS;                                                     // 0x10EC
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_PRICE_1[12];                                      // 0x10F0
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_TIMESTAMP_1[12];                                  // 0x1120
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_KILLS;                                                          // 0x1150
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_LIFETIME_HONORBALE_KILLS;                                       // 0x1154
	public fixed byte PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES2[4];                                                 // 0x1158
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_WATCHED_FACTION_INDEX;                                          // 0x115C
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_COMBAT_RATING_1[26];                                      // 0x1160
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_TEAM_INFO_1_1[21];                                  // 0x11C8
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_BATTLEGROUND_RATING;                                            // 0x121C
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_MAX_LEVEL;                                                      // 0x1220
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_DAILY_QUESTS_1[25];                                       // 0x1224
	public fixed float PLAYER_RUNE_REGEN_1[4];                                                // 0x1288
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_NO_REAGENT_COST_1[3];                                           // 0x1298
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPH_SLOTS_1[9];                                         // 0x12A4
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPHS_1[9];                                              // 0x12C8
	public int32 PLAYER_GLYPHS_ENABLED;                                                       // 0x12EC
	public int32 PLAYER_PET_SPELL_POWER;                                                      // 0x12F0
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_RESEARCHING_1[8];                                         // 0x12F4
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_FIELD_RESERACH_SITE_1[8];                                       // 0x1314
	public fixed int32 PLAYER_PROFESSION_SKILL_LINE_1[2];                                     // 0x1334
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_UI_HIT_MODIFIER;                                                // 0x133C
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_UI_SPELL_HIT_MODIFIER;                                          // 0x1340
	public int32 PLAYER_FIELD_HOME_REALM_TIME_OFFSET;                                         // 0x1344
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HASTE;                                                      // 0x1348
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_RANGED_HASTE;                                               // 0x134C
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_PET_HASTE;                                                  // 0x1350
	public float PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HASTE_REGEN;                                                // 0x1354
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct GameObjectFields
{
	public int64 OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY;                                                     // 0x0000
	public int32 GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID;                                                        // 0x0008
	public int32 GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS;                                                            // 0x000C
	public fixed float GAMEOBJECT_PARENTROTATION[4];                                          // 0x0010
	public int32 GAMEOBJECT_DYNAMIC;                                                          // 0x0020
	public int32 GAMEOBJECT_FACTION;                                                          // 0x0024
	public int32 GAMEOBJECT_LEVEL;                                                            // 0x0028
	public fixed byte GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1[4];                                                  // 0x002C
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct DynamicObjectFields
{
	public int64 DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER;                                                        // 0x0000
	public int32 DYNAMICOBJECT_BYTES;                                                         // 0x0008
	public int32 DYNAMICOBJECT_SPELLID;                                                       // 0x000C
	public float DYNAMICOBJECT_RADIUS;                                                        // 0x0010
	public int32 DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTTIME;                                                      // 0x0014
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct CorpseFields
{
	public int64 CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER;                                                          // 0x0000
	public int64 CORPSE_FIELD_PARTY;                                                          // 0x0008
	public int32 CORPSE_FIELD_DISPLAY_ID;                                                     // 0x0010
	public fixed int32 CORPSE_FIELD_ITEM[19];                                                 // 0x0014
	public fixed byte CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_1[4];                                                // 0x0060
	public fixed byte CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_2[4];                                                // 0x0064
	public int32 CORPSE_FIELD_FLAGS;                                                          // 0x0068
	public int32 CORPSE_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS;                                                  // 0x006C
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential, Pack = 1)]
public unsafe struct AreaTriggerFields
{
	public int32 AREATRIGGER_SPELLID;                                                         // 0x0000
	public int32 AREATRIGGER_SPELLVISUALID;                                                   // 0x0004
	public int32 AREATRIGGER_DURATION;                                                        // 0x0008
	public fixed float AREATRIGGER_FINAL_POS[3];                                              // 0x000C
};
```

----------


## namreeb

```
enum UIErrors
{
  ERR_INV_FULL = 0x0,
  ERR_BANK_FULL = 0x1,
  ERR_CANT_EQUIP_LEVEL_I = 0x2,
  ERR_CANT_EQUIP_SKILL = 0x3,
  ERR_CANT_EQUIP_EVER = 0x4,
  ERR_CANT_EQUIP_RANK = 0x5,
  ERR_CANT_EQUIP_RATING = 0x6,
  ERR_CANT_EQUIP_REPUTATION = 0x7,
  ERR_PROFICIENCY_NEEDED = 0x8,
  ERR_WRONG_SLOT = 0x9,
  ERR_CANT_EQUIP_NEED_TALENT = 0xA,
  ERR_BAG_FULL = 0xB,
  ERR_INTERNAL_BAG_ERROR = 0xC,
  ERR_DESTROY_NONEMPTY_BAG = 0xD,
  ERR_BAG_IN_BAG = 0xE,
  ERR_TOO_MANY_SPECIAL_BAGS = 0xF,
  ERR_TRADE_EQUIPPED_BAG = 0x10,
  ERR_AMMO_ONLY = 0x11,
  ERR_NO_SLOT_AVAILABLE = 0x12,
  ERR_WRONG_BAG_TYPE = 0x13,
  ERR_ITEM_MAX_COUNT = 0x14,
  ERR_NOT_EQUIPPABLE = 0x15,
  ERR_CANT_STACK = 0x16,
  ERR_CANT_SWAP = 0x17,
  ERR_SLOT_EMPTY = 0x18,
  ERR_ITEM_NOT_FOUND = 0x19,
  ERR_TOO_FEW_TO_SPLIT = 0x1A,
  ERR_SPLIT_FAILED = 0x1B,
  ERR_NOT_A_BAG = 0x1C,
  ERR_NOT_OWNER = 0x1D,
  ERR_ONLY_ONE_QUIVER = 0x1E,
  ERR_NO_BANK_SLOT = 0x1F,
  ERR_NO_BANK_HERE = 0x20,
  ERR_ITEM_LOCKED = 0x21,
  ERR_2HANDED_EQUIPPED = 0x22,
  ERR_VENDOR_NOT_INTERESTED = 0x23,
  ERR_VENDOR_HATES_YOU = 0x24,
  ERR_VENDOR_SOLD_OUT = 0x25,
  ERR_VENDOR_TOO_FAR = 0x26,
  ERR_VENDOR_DOESNT_BUY = 0x27,
  ERR_NOT_ENOUGH_MONEY = 0x28,
  ERR_RECEIVE_ITEM_S = 0x29,
  ERR_DROP_BOUND_ITEM = 0x2A,
  ERR_TRADE_BOUND_ITEM = 0x2B,
  ERR_TRADE_QUEST_ITEM = 0x2C,
  ERR_TRADE_TEMP_ENCHANT_BOUND = 0x2D,
  ERR_TRADE_GROUND_ITEM = 0x2E,
  ERR_TRADE_BAG = 0x2F,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_S = 0x30,
  ERR_ITEM_COOLDOWN = 0x31,
  ERR_POTION_COOLDOWN = 0x32,
  ERR_FOOD_COOLDOWN = 0x33,
  ERR_SPELL_COOLDOWN = 0x34,
  ERR_ABILITY_COOLDOWN = 0x35,
  ERR_SPELL_ALREADY_KNOWN_S = 0x36,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_ALREADY_KNOWN_S = 0x37,
  ERR_PROFICIENCY_GAINED_S = 0x38,
  ERR_SKILL_GAINED_S = 0x39,
  ERR_SKILL_UP_SI = 0x3A,
  ERR_LEARN_SPELL_S = 0x3B,
  ERR_LEARN_ABILITY_S = 0x3C,
  ERR_LEARN_RECIPE_S = 0x3D,
  ERR_LEARN_COMPANION_S = 0x3E,
  ERR_LEARN_MOUNT_S = 0x3F,
  ERR_INVITE_PLAYER_S = 0x40,
  ERR_INVITE_SELF = 0x41,
  ERR_INVITED_TO_GROUP_SS = 0x42,
  ERR_INVITED_ALREADY_IN_GROUP_SS = 0x43,
  ERR_ALREADY_IN_GROUP_S = 0x44,
  ERR_CROSS_REALM_RAID_INVITE = 0x45,
  ERR_PLAYER_BUSY_S = 0x46,
  ERR_NEW_LEADER_S = 0x47,
  ERR_NEW_LEADER_YOU = 0x48,
  ERR_NEW_GUIDE_S = 0x49,
  ERR_NEW_GUIDE_YOU = 0x4A,
  ERR_LEFT_GROUP_S = 0x4B,
  ERR_LEFT_GROUP_YOU = 0x4C,
  ERR_GROUP_DISBANDED = 0x4D,
  ERR_DECLINE_GROUP_S = 0x4E,
  ERR_JOINED_GROUP_S = 0x4F,
  ERR_UNINVITE_YOU = 0x50,
  ERR_BAD_PLAYER_NAME_S = 0x51,
  ERR_NOT_IN_GROUP = 0x52,
  ERR_TARGET_NOT_IN_GROUP_S = 0x53,
  ERR_TARGET_NOT_IN_INSTANCE_S = 0x54,
  ERR_GROUP_FULL = 0x55,
  ERR_NOT_LEADER = 0x56,
  ERR_PLAYER_DIED_S = 0x57,
  ERR_GUILD_CREATE_S = 0x58,
  ERR_GUILD_INVITE_S = 0x59,
  ERR_INVITED_TO_GUILD_SSS = 0x5A,
  ERR_ALREADY_IN_GUILD_S = 0x5B,
  ERR_ALREADY_INVITED_TO_GUILD_S = 0x5C,
  ERR_INVITED_TO_GUILD = 0x5D,
  ERR_ALREADY_IN_GUILD = 0x5E,
  ERR_GUILD_ACCEPT = 0x5F,
  ERR_GUILD_DECLINE_S = 0x60,
  ERR_GUILD_DECLINE_AUTO_S = 0x61,
  ERR_GUILD_PERMISSIONS = 0x62,
  ERR_GUILD_JOIN_S = 0x63,
  ERR_GUILD_FOUNDER_S = 0x64,
  ERR_GUILD_PROMOTE_SSS = 0x65,
  ERR_GUILD_DEMOTE_SS = 0x66,
  ERR_GUILD_DEMOTE_SSS = 0x67,
  ERR_GUILD_QUIT_S = 0x68,
  ERR_GUILD_LEAVE_S = 0x69,
  ERR_GUILD_REMOVE_SS = 0x6A,
  ERR_GUILD_REMOVE_SELF = 0x6B,
  ERR_GUILD_DISBAND_S = 0x6C,
  ERR_GUILD_DISBAND_SELF = 0x6D,
  ERR_GUILD_LEADER_S = 0x6E,
  ERR_GUILD_LEADER_SELF = 0x6F,
  ERR_GUILD_PLAYER_NOT_FOUND_S = 0x70,
  ERR_GUILD_PLAYER_NOT_IN_GUILD_S = 0x71,
  ERR_GUILD_PLAYER_NOT_IN_GUILD = 0x72,
  ERR_GUILD_CANT_PROMOTE_S = 0x73,
  ERR_GUILD_CANT_DEMOTE_S = 0x74,
  ERR_GUILD_NOT_IN_A_GUILD = 0x75,
  ERR_GUILD_INTERNAL = 0x76,
  ERR_GUILD_LEADER_IS_S = 0x77,
  ERR_GUILD_LEADER_CHANGED_SS = 0x78,
  ERR_GUILD_DISBANDED = 0x79,
  ERR_GUILD_NOT_ALLIED = 0x7A,
  ERR_GUILD_LEADER_LEAVE = 0x7B,
  ERR_GUILD_RANKS_LOCKED = 0x7C,
  ERR_GUILD_RANK_IN_USE = 0x7D,
  ERR_GUILD_RANK_TOO_HIGH_S = 0x7E,
  ERR_GUILD_RANK_TOO_LOW_S = 0x7F,
  ERR_GUILD_NAME_EXISTS_S = 0x80,
  ERR_GUILD_WITHDRAW_LIMIT = 0x81,
  ERR_GUILD_NOT_ENOUGH_MONEY = 0x82,
  ERR_GUILD_TOO_MUCH_MONEY = 0x83,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_CONJURED_ITEM = 0x84,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_EQUIPPED_ITEM = 0x85,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_BOUND_ITEM = 0x86,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_QUEST_ITEM = 0x87,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_WRAPPED_ITEM = 0x88,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_FULL = 0x89,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_WRONG_TAB = 0x8A,
  ERR_NO_GUILD_CHARTER = 0x8B,
  ERR_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x8C,
  ERR_PLAYER_DEAD = 0x8D,
  ERR_CLIENT_LOCKED_OUT = 0x8E,
  ERR_KILLED_BY_S = 0x8F,
  ERR_LOOT_LOCKED = 0x90,
  ERR_LOOT_TOO_FAR = 0x91,
  ERR_LOOT_DIDNT_KILL = 0x92,
  ERR_LOOT_BAD_FACING = 0x93,
  ERR_LOOT_NOTSTANDING = 0x94,
  ERR_LOOT_STUNNED = 0x95,
  ERR_LOOT_NO_UI = 0x96,
  ERR_LOOT_WHILE_INVULNERABLE = 0x97,
  ERR_NO_LOOT = 0x98,
  ERR_QUEST_ACCEPTED_S = 0x99,
  ERR_QUEST_COMPLETE_S = 0x9A,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_S = 0x9B,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_BAG_FULL_S = 0x9C,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_MAX_COUNT_S = 0x9D,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_LOW_LEVEL = 0x9E,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_MISSING_ITEMS = 0x9F,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_WRONG_RACE = 0xA0,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_NOT_ENOUGH_MONEY = 0xA1,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_EXPANSION = 0xA2,
  ERR_QUEST_ONLY_ONE_TIMED = 0xA3,
  ERR_QUEST_NEED_PREREQS = 0xA4,
  ERR_QUEST_ALREADY_ON = 0xA5,
  ERR_QUEST_ALREADY_DONE = 0xA6,
  ERR_QUEST_ALREADY_DONE_DAILY = 0xA7,
  ERR_QUEST_REWARD_EXP_I = 0xA8,
  ERR_QUEST_REWARD_ITEM_S = 0xA9,
  ERR_QUEST_REWARD_ITEM_MULT_IS = 0xAA,
  ERR_QUEST_REWARD_MONEY_S = 0xAB,
  ERR_QUEST_MUST_CHOOSE = 0xAC,
  ERR_QUEST_LOG_FULL = 0xAD,
  ERR_COMBAT_DAMAGE_SSI = 0xAE,
  ERR_INSPECT_S = 0xAF,
  ERR_CANT_USE_ITEM = 0xB0,
  ERR_CANT_USE_ITEM_IN_ARENA = 0xB1,
  ERR_CANT_USE_ITEM_IN_RATED_BATTLEGROUND = 0xB2,
  ERR_MUST_EQUIP_ITEM = 0xB3,
  ERR_PASSIVE_ABILITY = 0xB4,
  ERR_2HSKILLNOTFOUND = 0xB5,
  ERR_NO_ATTACK_TARGET = 0xB6,
  ERR_INVALID_ATTACK_TARGET = 0xB7,
  ERR_ATTACK_STUNNED = 0xB8,
  ERR_ATTACK_PACIFIED = 0xB9,
  ERR_ATTACK_MOUNTED = 0xBA,
  ERR_ATTACK_FLEEING = 0xBB,
  ERR_ATTACK_CONFUSED = 0xBC,
  ERR_ATTACK_CHARMED = 0xBD,
  ERR_ATTACK_DEAD = 0xBE,
  ERR_ATTACK_PREVENTED_BY_MECHANIC_S = 0xBF,
  ERR_ATTACK_CHANNEL = 0xC0,
  ERR_TAXISAMENODE = 0xC1,
  ERR_TAXINOSUCHPATH = 0xC2,
  ERR_TAXIUNSPECIFIEDSERVERERROR = 0xC3,
  ERR_TAXINOTENOUGHMONEY = 0xC4,
  ERR_TAXITOOFARAWAY = 0xC5,
  ERR_TAXINOVENDORNEARBY = 0xC6,
  ERR_TAXINOTVISITED = 0xC7,
  ERR_TAXIPLAYERBUSY = 0xC8,
  ERR_TAXIPLAYERALREADYMOUNTED = 0xC9,
  ERR_TAXIPLAYERSHAPESHIFTED = 0xCA,
  ERR_TAXIPLAYERMOVING = 0xCB,
  ERR_TAXINOPATHS = 0xCC,
  ERR_TAXINOTELIGIBLE = 0xCD,
  ERR_TAXINOTSTANDING = 0xCE,
  ERR_NO_REPLY_TARGET = 0xCF,
  ERR_GENERIC_NO_TARGET = 0xD0,
  ERR_INITIATE_TRADE_S = 0xD1,
  ERR_TRADE_REQUEST_S = 0xD2,
  ERR_TRADE_BLOCKED_S = 0xD3,
  ERR_TRADE_TARGET_DEAD = 0xD4,
  ERR_TRADE_TOO_FAR = 0xD5,
  ERR_TRADE_CANCELLED = 0xD6,
  ERR_TRADE_COMPLETE = 0xD7,
  ERR_TRADE_BAG_FULL = 0xD8,
  ERR_TRADE_TARGET_BAG_FULL = 0xD9,
  ERR_TRADE_MAX_COUNT_EXCEEDED = 0xDA,
  ERR_TRADE_TARGET_MAX_COUNT_EXCEEDED = 0xDB,
  ERR_ALREADY_TRADING = 0xDC,
  ERR_MOUNT_INVALIDMOUNTEE = 0xDD,
  ERR_MOUNT_TOOFARAWAY = 0xDE,
  ERR_MOUNT_ALREADYMOUNTED = 0xDF,
  ERR_MOUNT_NOTMOUNTABLE = 0xE0,
  ERR_MOUNT_NOTYOURPET = 0xE1,
  ERR_MOUNT_OTHER = 0xE2,
  ERR_MOUNT_LOOTING = 0xE3,
  ERR_MOUNT_RACECANTMOUNT = 0xE4,
  ERR_MOUNT_SHAPESHIFTED = 0xE5,
  ERR_DISMOUNT_NOPET = 0xE6,
  ERR_DISMOUNT_NOTMOUNTED = 0xE7,
  ERR_DISMOUNT_NOTYOURPET = 0xE8,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_TOTEMS = 0xE9,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_REAGENTS = 0xEA,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_REAGENTS_GENERIC = 0xEB,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_EQUIPPED_ITEM = 0xEC,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_EQUIPPED_ITEM_CLASS_S = 0xED,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_SHAPESHIFT_FORM_S = 0xEE,
  ERR_BADATTACKFACING = 0xEF,
  ERR_BADATTACKPOS = 0xF0,
  ERR_CHEST_IN_USE = 0xF1,
  ERR_USE_CANT_OPEN = 0xF2,
  ERR_USE_LOCKED = 0xF3,
  ERR_DOOR_LOCKED = 0xF4,
  ERR_BUTTON_LOCKED = 0xF5,
  ERR_USE_LOCKED_WITH_ITEM_S = 0xF6,
  ERR_USE_LOCKED_WITH_SPELL_S = 0xF7,
  ERR_USE_LOCKED_WITH_SPELL_KNOWN_SI = 0xF8,
  ERR_USE_TOO_FAR = 0xF9,
  ERR_USE_BAD_ANGLE = 0xFA,
  ERR_USE_OBJECT_MOVING = 0xFB,
  ERR_USE_SPELL_FOCUS = 0xFC,
  ERR_USE_DESTROYED = 0xFD,
  ERR_SET_LOOT_FREEFORALL = 0xFE,
  ERR_SET_LOOT_ROUNDROBIN = 0xFF,
  ERR_SET_LOOT_MASTER = 0x100,
  ERR_SET_LOOT_GROUP = 0x101,
  ERR_SET_LOOT_NBG = 0x102,
  ERR_SET_LOOT_THRESHOLD_S = 0x103,
  ERR_NEW_LOOT_MASTER_S = 0x104,
  ERR_SPECIFY_MASTER_LOOTER = 0x105,
  ERR_TAME_FAILED = 0x106,
  ERR_CHAT_WHILE_DEAD = 0x107,
  ERR_CHAT_WRONG_FACTION = 0x108,
  ERR_CHAT_PLAYER_NOT_FOUND_S = 0x109,
  ERR_NEWTAXIPATH = 0x10A,
  ERR_NO_PET = 0x10B,
  ERR_NOTYOURPET = 0x10C,
  ERR_PET_NOT_RENAMEABLE = 0x10D,
  ERR_QUEST_OBJECTIVE_COMPLETE_S = 0x10E,
  ERR_QUEST_UNKNOWN_COMPLETE = 0x10F,
  ERR_QUEST_ADD_KILL_SII = 0x110,
  ERR_QUEST_ADD_FOUND_SII = 0x111,
  ERR_QUEST_ADD_ITEM_SII = 0x112,
  ERR_QUEST_ADD_PLAYER_KILL_SII = 0x113,
  ERR_CANNOTCREATEDIRECTORY = 0x114,
  ERR_CANNOTCREATEFILE = 0x115,
  ERR_PLAYER_WRONG_FACTION = 0x116,
  ERR_BANKSLOT_FAILED_TOO_MANY = 0x117,
  ERR_BANKSLOT_INSUFFICIENT_FUNDS = 0x118,
  ERR_BANKSLOT_NOTBANKER = 0x119,
  ERR_FRIEND_DB_ERROR = 0x11A,
  ERR_FRIEND_LIST_FULL = 0x11B,
  ERR_FRIEND_ADDED_S = 0x11C,
  ERR_FRIEND_ONLINE_SS = 0x11D,
  ERR_FRIEND_OFFLINE_S = 0x11E,
  ERR_FRIEND_NOT_FOUND = 0x11F,
  ERR_FRIEND_WRONG_FACTION = 0x120,
  ERR_FRIEND_REMOVED_S = 0x121,
  ERR_FRIEND_ERROR = 0x122,
  ERR_FRIEND_ALREADY_S = 0x123,
  ERR_FRIEND_SELF = 0x124,
  ERR_FRIEND_DELETED = 0x125,
  ERR_IGNORE_FULL = 0x126,
  ERR_IGNORE_SELF = 0x127,
  ERR_IGNORE_NOT_FOUND = 0x128,
  ERR_IGNORE_ALREADY_S = 0x129,
  ERR_IGNORE_ADDED_S = 0x12A,
  ERR_IGNORE_REMOVED_S = 0x12B,
  ERR_IGNORE_AMBIGUOUS = 0x12C,
  ERR_IGNORE_DELETED = 0x12D,
  ERR_ONLY_ONE_BOLT = 0x12E,
  ERR_ONLY_ONE_AMMO = 0x12F,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_EQUIPPED_SPECIFIC_ITEM = 0x130,
  ERR_WRONG_BAG_TYPE_SUBCLASS = 0x131,
  ERR_CANT_WRAP_STACKABLE = 0x132,
  ERR_CANT_WRAP_EQUIPPED = 0x133,
  ERR_CANT_WRAP_WRAPPED = 0x134,
  ERR_CANT_WRAP_BOUND = 0x135,
  ERR_CANT_WRAP_UNIQUE = 0x136,
  ERR_CANT_WRAP_BAGS = 0x137,
  ERR_OUT_OF_MANA = 0x138,
  ERR_OUT_OF_RAGE = 0x139,
  ERR_OUT_OF_FOCUS = 0x13A,
  ERR_OUT_OF_ENERGY = 0x13B,
  ERR_OUT_OF_HEALTH = 0x13C,
  ERR_OUT_OF_RUNES = 0x13D,
  ERR_OUT_OF_RUNIC_POWER = 0x13E,
  ERR_OUT_OF_SOUL_SHARDS = 0x13F,
  ERR_OUT_OF_BALANCE_POSITIVE = 0x140,
  ERR_OUT_OF_BALANCE_NEGATIVE = 0x141,
  ERR_OUT_OF_HOLY_POWER = 0x142,
  ERR_OUT_OF_POWER_DISPLAY = 0x143,
  ERR_LOOT_GONE = 0x144,
  ERR_MOUNT_FORCEDDISMOUNT = 0x145,
  ERR_AUTOFOLLOW_TOO_FAR = 0x146,
  ERR_UNIT_NOT_FOUND = 0x147,
  ERR_INVALID_FOLLOW_TARGET = 0x148,
  ERR_INVALID_INSPECT_TARGET = 0x149,
  ERR_GUILDEMBLEM_SUCCESS = 0x14A,
  ERR_GUILDEMBLEM_INVALID_TABARD_COLORS = 0x14B,
  ERR_GUILDEMBLEM_NOGUILD = 0x14C,
  ERR_GUILDEMBLEM_NOTGUILDMASTER = 0x14D,
  ERR_GUILDEMBLEM_NOTENOUGHMONEY = 0x14E,
  ERR_GUILDEMBLEM_INVALIDVENDOR = 0x14F,
  ERR_EMBLEMERROR_NOTABARDGEOSET = 0x150,
  ERR_SPELL_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x151,
  ERR_COMMAND_NEEDS_TARGET = 0x152,
  ERR_NOAMMO_S = 0x153,
  ERR_TOOBUSYTOFOLLOW = 0x154,
  ERR_DUEL_REQUESTED = 0x155,
  ERR_DUEL_CANCELLED = 0x156,
  ERR_DEATHBINDALREADYBOUND = 0x157,
  ERR_DEATHBIND_SUCCESS_S = 0x158,
  ERR_NOEMOTEWHILERUNNING = 0x159,
  ERR_ZONE_EXPLORED = 0x15A,
  ERR_ZONE_EXPLORED_XP = 0x15B,
  ERR_INVALID_ITEM_TARGET = 0x15C,
  ERR_IGNORING_YOU_S = 0x15D,
  ERR_FISH_NOT_HOOKED = 0x15E,
  ERR_FISH_ESCAPED = 0x15F,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_NOTUNSHEATHED = 0x160,
  ERR_PETITION_OFFERED_S = 0x161,
  ERR_PETITION_SIGNED = 0x162,
  ERR_PETITION_SIGNED_S = 0x163,
  ERR_PETITION_DECLINED_S = 0x164,
  ERR_PETITION_ALREADY_SIGNED = 0x165,
  ERR_PETITION_RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT = 0x166,
  ERR_PETITION_ALREADY_SIGNED_OTHER = 0x167,
  ERR_PETITION_IN_GUILD = 0x168,
  ERR_PETITION_CREATOR = 0x169,
  ERR_PETITION_NOT_ENOUGH_SIGNATURES = 0x16A,
  ERR_PETITION_NOT_SAME_SERVER = 0x16B,
  ERR_PETITION_FULL = 0x16C,
  ERR_PETITION_ALREADY_SIGNED_BY_S = 0x16D,
  ERR_GUILD_NAME_INVALID = 0x16E,
  ERR_SPELL_UNLEARNED_S = 0x16F,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_ROOTED = 0x170,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_AFFECTING_COMBAT = 0x171,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x172,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_NOT_BEHIND = 0x173,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_TARGETS_DEAD = 0x174,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_DEAD = 0x175,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_NOPATH = 0x176,
  ERR_ITEM_CANT_BE_DESTROYED = 0x177,
  ERR_TICKET_ALREADY_EXISTS = 0x178,
  ERR_TICKET_CREATE_ERROR = 0x179,
  ERR_TICKET_UPDATE_ERROR = 0x17A,
  ERR_TICKET_DB_ERROR = 0x17B,
  ERR_TICKET_NO_TEXT = 0x17C,
  ERR_TICKET_TEXT_TOO_LONG = 0x17D,
  ERR_OBJECT_IS_BUSY = 0x17E,
  ERR_EXHAUSTION_WELLRESTED = 0x17F,
  ERR_EXHAUSTION_RESTED = 0x180,
  ERR_EXHAUSTION_NORMAL = 0x181,
  ERR_EXHAUSTION_TIRED = 0x182,
  ERR_EXHAUSTION_EXHAUSTED = 0x183,
  ERR_NO_ITEMS_WHILE_SHAPESHIFTED = 0x184,
  ERR_CANT_INTERACT_SHAPESHIFTED = 0x185,
  ERR_MAIL_QUEST_ITEM = 0x186,
  ERR_MAIL_BOUND_ITEM = 0x187,
  ERR_MAIL_CONJURED_ITEM = 0x188,
  ERR_MAIL_BAG = 0x189,
  ERR_MAIL_TO_SELF = 0x18A,
  ERR_MAIL_TARGET_NOT_FOUND = 0x18B,
  ERR_MAIL_DATABASE_ERROR = 0x18C,
  ERR_MAIL_DELETE_ITEM_ERROR = 0x18D,
  ERR_MAIL_WRAPPED_COD = 0x18E,
  ERR_MAIL_SENT = 0x18F,
  ERR_NOT_HAPPY_ENOUGH = 0x190,
  ERR_USE_CANT_IMMUNE = 0x191,
  ERR_CANT_BE_DISENCHANTED = 0x192,
  ERR_CANT_USE_DISARMED = 0x193,
  ERR_AUCTION_QUEST_ITEM = 0x194,
  ERR_AUCTION_BOUND_ITEM = 0x195,
  ERR_AUCTION_CONJURED_ITEM = 0x196,
  ERR_AUCTION_LIMITED_DURATION_ITEM = 0x197,
  ERR_AUCTION_WRAPPED_ITEM = 0x198,
  ERR_AUCTION_LOOT_ITEM = 0x199,
  ERR_AUCTION_BAG = 0x19A,
  ERR_AUCTION_EQUIPPED_BAG = 0x19B,
  ERR_AUCTION_DATABASE_ERROR = 0x19C,
  ERR_AUCTION_BID_OWN = 0x19D,
  ERR_AUCTION_BID_INCREMENT = 0x19E,
  ERR_AUCTION_HIGHER_BID = 0x19F,
  ERR_AUCTION_MIN_BID = 0x1A0,
  ERR_AUCTION_REPAIR_ITEM = 0x1A1,
  ERR_AUCTION_USED_CHARGES = 0x1A2,
  ERR_AUCTION_STARTED = 0x1A3,
  ERR_AUCTION_REMOVED = 0x1A4,
  ERR_AUCTION_OUTBID_S = 0x1A5,
  ERR_AUCTION_WON_S = 0x1A6,
  ERR_AUCTION_SOLD_S = 0x1A7,
  ERR_AUCTION_EXPIRED_S = 0x1A8,
  ERR_AUCTION_REMOVED_S = 0x1A9,
  ERR_AUCTION_BID_PLACED = 0x1AA,
  ERR_LOGOUT_FAILED = 0x1AB,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_SUCCESS_S = 0x1AC,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_INVALID_S = 0x1AD,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_ACCEPTED_S = 0x1AE,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_DECLINED_S = 0x1AF,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_BUSY_S = 0x1B0,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_DEAD_S = 0x1B1,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_LOG_FULL_S = 0x1B2,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_ONQUEST_S = 0x1B3,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_ALREADY_DONE_S = 0x1B4,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_NOT_DAILY_S = 0x1B5,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_TIMER_EXPIRED_S = 0x1B6,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_NOT_IN_PARTY_S = 0x1B7,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_DIFFERENT_SERVER_DAILY_S = 0x1B8,
  ERR_QUEST_PUSH_NOT_ALLOWED_S = 0x1B9,
  ERR_RAID_GROUP_LOWLEVEL = 0x1BA,
  ERR_RAID_GROUP_ONLY = 0x1BB,
  ERR_RAID_GROUP_FULL = 0x1BC,
  ERR_RAID_GROUP_REQUIREMENTS_UNMATCH = 0x1BD,
  ERR_CORPSE_IS_NOT_IN_INSTANCE = 0x1BE,
  ERR_PVP_KILL_HONORABLE = 0x1BF,
  ERR_PVP_KILL_DISHONORABLE = 0x1C0,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_ALREADY_AT_FULL_HEALTH = 0x1C1,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_ALREADY_AT_FULL_MANA = 0x1C2,
  ERR_SPELL_FAILED_ALREADY_AT_FULL_POWER_S = 0x1C3,
  ERR_AUTOLOOT_MONEY_S = 0x1C4,
  ERR_GENERIC_STUNNED = 0x1C5,
  ERR_TARGET_STUNNED = 0x1C6,
  ERR_MUST_REPAIR_DURABILITY = 0x1C7,
  ERR_RAID_YOU_JOINED = 0x1C8,
  ERR_RAID_YOU_LEFT = 0x1C9,
  ERR_RAID_MEMBER_ADDED_S = 0x1CA,
  ERR_RAID_MEMBER_REMOVED_S = 0x1CB,
  ERR_CLICK_ON_ITEM_TO_FEED = 0x1CC,
  ERR_TOO_MANY_CHAT_CHANNELS = 0x1CD,
  ERR_LOOT_ROLL_PENDING = 0x1CE,
  ERR_LOOT_PLAYER_NOT_FOUND = 0x1CF,
  ERR_NOT_IN_RAID = 0x1D0,
  ERR_LOGGING_OUT = 0x1D1,
  ERR_TARGET_LOGGING_OUT = 0x1D2,
  ERR_NOT_WHILE_MOUNTED = 0x1D3,
  ERR_NOT_WHILE_SHAPESHIFTED = 0x1D4,
  ERR_NOT_IN_COMBAT = 0x1D5,
  ERR_NOT_WHILE_DISARMED = 0x1D6,
  ERR_PET_BROKEN = 0x1D7,
  ERR_TALENT_WIPE_ERROR = 0x1D8,
  ERR_FEIGN_DEATH_RESISTED = 0x1D9,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_IN_QUEUE_S = 0x1DA,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_LEFT_QUEUE_S = 0x1DB,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_OTHER_MEMBER_LEFT = 0x1DC,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_PARTY_KICKED_FROM_QUEUE = 0x1DD,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_MEMBER_STILL_IN_QUEUE = 0x1DE,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_SUCCESS = 0x1DF,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_IN_PROGRESS = 0x1E0,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_MEMBER_ADDED_S = 0x1E1,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_GROUP_FULL = 0x1E2,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_NOT_LEADER = 0x1E3,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_INVALID_LEVEL = 0x1E4,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_TARGET_NOT_IN_PARTY = 0x1E5,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_TARGET_INVALID_LEVEL = 0x1E6,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_MUST_BE_LEADER = 0x1E7,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_NO_RAID_GROUP = 0x1E8,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_NEED_PARTY = 0x1E9,
  ERR_MEETING_STONE_NOT_FOUND = 0x1EA,
  ERR_GUILDEMBLEM_SAME = 0x1EB,
  ERR_EQUIP_TRADE_ITEM = 0x1EC,
  ERR_PVP_TOGGLE_ON = 0x1ED,
  ERR_PVP_TOGGLE_OFF = 0x1EE,
  ERR_GROUP_JOIN_BATTLEGROUND_DESERTERS = 0x1EF,
  ERR_GROUP_JOIN_BATTLEGROUND_S = 0x1F0,
  ERR_GROUP_JOIN_BATTLEGROUND_FAIL = 0x1F1,
  ERR_GROUP_JOIN_BATTLEGROUND_TOO_MANY = 0x1F2,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_TOO_MANY_QUEUES = 0x1F3,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_CANNOT_QUEUE_FOR_RATED = 0x1F4,
  ERR_BATTLEDGROUND_QUEUED_FOR_RATED = 0x1F5,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_TEAM_LEFT_QUEUE = 0x1F6,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_NOT_IN_BATTLEGROUND = 0x1F7,
  ERR_INVALID_PROMOTION_CODE = 0x1F8,
  ERR_BG_PLAYER_JOINED_SS = 0x1F9,
  ERR_BG_PLAYER_LEFT_S = 0x1FA,
  ERR_RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT = 0x1FB,
  ERR_PLAY_TIME_EXCEEDED = 0x1FC,
  ERR_APPROACHING_PARTIAL_PLAY_TIME = 0x1FD,
  ERR_APPROACHING_PARTIAL_PLAY_TIME_2 = 0x1FE,
  ERR_APPROACHING_NO_PLAY_TIME = 0x1FF,
  ERR_APPROACHING_NO_PLAY_TIME_2 = 0x200,
  ERR_UNHEALTHY_TIME = 0x201,
  ERR_CHAT_RESTRICTED = 0x202,
  ERR_CHAT_THROTTLED = 0x203,
  ERR_MAIL_REACHED_CAP = 0x204,
  ERR_INVALID_RAID_TARGET = 0x205,
  ERR_RAID_LEADER_READY_CHECK_START_S = 0x206,
  ERR_READY_CHECK_IN_PROGRESS = 0x207,
  ERR_READY_CHECK_THROTTLED = 0x208,
  ERR_DUNGEON_DIFFICULTY_FAILED = 0x209,
  ERR_DUNGEON_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED_S = 0x20A,
  ERR_TRADE_WRONG_REALM = 0x20B,
  ERR_TRADE_NOT_ON_TAPLIST = 0x20C,
  ERR_CHAT_PLAYER_AMBIGUOUS_S = 0x20D,
  ERR_LOOT_CANT_LOOT_THAT_NOW = 0x20E,
  ERR_LOOT_MASTER_INV_FULL = 0x20F,
  ERR_LOOT_MASTER_UNIQUE_ITEM = 0x210,
  ERR_LOOT_MASTER_OTHER = 0x211,
  ERR_FILTERING_YOU_S = 0x212,
  ERR_USE_PREVENTED_BY_MECHANIC_S = 0x213,
  ERR_ITEM_UNIQUE_EQUIPPABLE = 0x214,
  ERR_LFG_LEADER_IS_LFM_S = 0x215,
  ERR_LFG_PENDING = 0x216,
  ERR_ARENA_NO_TEAM_II = 0x217,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_CREATE_S = 0x218,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE_SS = 0x219,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_QUIT_S = 0x21A,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_FOUNDER_S = 0x21B,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_INTERNAL = 0x21C,
  ERR_ALREADY_IN_ARENA_TEAM = 0x21D,
  ERR_ALREADY_IN_ARENA_TEAM_S = 0x21E,
  ERR_INVITED_TO_ARENA_TEAM = 0x21F,
  ERR_ALREADY_INVITED_TO_ARENA_TEAM_S = 0x220,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_NAME_INVALID = 0x221,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_NAME_EXISTS_S = 0x222,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_LEADER_LEAVE_S = 0x223,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_PERMISSIONS = 0x224,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_PLAYER_NOT_IN_TEAM = 0x225,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_PLAYER_NOT_IN_TEAM_SS = 0x226,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_PLAYER_NOT_FOUND_S = 0x227,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_NOT_ALLIED = 0x228,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_JOIN_SS = 0x229,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_YOU_JOIN_S = 0x22A,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_LEAVE_SS = 0x22B,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_LEADER_IS_SS = 0x22C,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_LEADER_CHANGED_SSS = 0x22D,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_REMOVE_SSS = 0x22E,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_DISBANDED_S = 0x22F,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_TARGET_TOO_LOW_S = 0x230,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_TARGET_TOO_HIGH_S = 0x231,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_TOO_MANY_MEMBERS_S = 0x232,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_LEVEL_TOO_LOW_I = 0x233,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_NOT_FOUND = 0x234,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAMS_LOCKED = 0x235,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_TOO_MANY_CREATE = 0x236,
  ERR_NO_ARENA_CHARTER = 0x237,
  ERR_CANT_SPEAK_LANGAGE = 0x238,
  ERR_VENDOR_MISSING_TURNINS = 0x239,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_NOT_IN_TEAM = 0x23A,
  ERR_NOT_IN_BATTLEGROUND = 0x23B,
  ERR_NOT_ENOUGH_HONOR_POINTS = 0x23C,
  ERR_NOT_ENOUGH_ARENA_POINTS = 0x23D,
  ERR_SOCKETING_REQUIRES_META_GEM = 0x23E,
  ERR_SOCKETING_META_GEM_ONLY_IN_METASLOT = 0x23F,
  ERR_SOCKETING_REQUIRES_HYDRAULIC_GEM = 0x240,
  ERR_SOCKETING_HYDRAULIC_GEM_ONLY_IN_HYDRAULICSLOT = 0x241,
  ERR_SOCKETING_REQUIRES_COGWHEEL_GEM = 0x242,
  ERR_SOCKETING_COGWHEEL_GEM_ONLY_IN_COGWHEELSLOT = 0x243,
  ERR_SOCKETING_ITEM_TOO_LOW_LEVEL = 0x244,
  ERR_ITEM_MAX_COUNT_SOCKETED = 0x245,
  ERR_SYSTEM_DISABLED = 0x246,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_TOO_MANY_DAILY_QUESTS_I = 0x247,
  ERR_ITEM_MAX_COUNT_EQUIPPED_SOCKETED = 0x248,
  ERR_ITEM_UNIQUE_EQUIPPABLE_SOCKETED = 0x249,
  ERR_USER_SQUELCHED = 0x24A,
  ERR_TOO_MUCH_GOLD = 0x24B,
  ERR_NOT_BARBER_SITTING = 0x24C,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_CAIS = 0x24D,
  ERR_INVITE_RESTRICTED = 0x24E,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_FULL = 0x24F,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_SELF = 0x250,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_NOT_FOUND = 0x251,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_ALREADY_S = 0x252,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_ADDED_S = 0x253,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_REMOVED_S = 0x254,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_AMBIGUOUS = 0x255,
  ERR_VOICE_IGNORE_DELETED = 0x256,
  ERR_UNKNOWN_MACRO_OPTION_S = 0x257,
  ERR_NOT_DURING_ARENA_MATCH = 0x258,
  ERR_PLAYER_SILENCED = 0x259,
  ERR_PLAYER_UNSILENCED = 0x25A,
  ERR_COMSAT_DISCONNECT = 0x25B,
  ERR_COMSAT_RECONNECT_ATTEMPT = 0x25C,
  ERR_COMSAT_CONNECT_FAIL = 0x25D,
  ERR_DANCE_CREATE_DUPLICATE = 0x25E,
  ERR_DANCE_SAVE_FAILED = 0x25F,
  ERR_DANCE_DELETE_FAILED = 0x260,
  ERR_MAIL_INVALID_ATTACHMENT_SLOT = 0x261,
  ERR_MAIL_TOO_MANY_ATTACHMENTS = 0x262,
  ERR_MAIL_INVALID_ATTACHMENT = 0x263,
  ERR_MAIL_ATTACHMENT_EXPIRED = 0x264,
  ERR_VOICE_CHAT_PARENTAL_DISABLE_ALL = 0x265,
  ERR_VOICE_CHAT_PARENTAL_DISABLE_MIC = 0x266,
  ERR_PROFANE_CHAT_NAME = 0x267,
  ERR_PLAYER_SILENCED_ECHO = 0x268,
  ERR_PLAYER_UNSILENCED_ECHO = 0x269,
  ERR_VOICESESSION_FULL = 0x26A,
  ERR_LOOT_CANT_LOOT_THAT = 0x26B,
  ERR_ARENA_EXPIRED_CAIS = 0x26C,
  ERR_GROUP_ACTION_THROTTLED = 0x26D,
  ERR_ALREADY_PICKPOCKETED = 0x26E,
  ERR_NAME_INVALID = 0x26F,
  ERR_NAME_NO_NAME = 0x270,
  ERR_NAME_TOO_SHORT = 0x271,
  ERR_NAME_TOO_LONG = 0x272,
  ERR_NAME_MIXED_LANGUAGES = 0x273,
  ERR_NAME_PROFANE = 0x274,
  ERR_NAME_RESERVED = 0x275,
  ERR_NAME_THREE_CONSECUTIVE = 0x276,
  ERR_NAME_INVALID_SPACE = 0x277,
  ERR_NAME_CONSECUTIVE_SPACES = 0x278,
  ERR_NAME_RUSSIAN_CONSECUTIVE_SILENT_CHARACTERS = 0x279,
  ERR_NAME_RUSSIAN_SILENT_CHARACTER_AT_BEGINNING_OR_END = 0x27A,
  ERR_NAME_DECLENSION_DOESNT_MATCH_BASE_NAME = 0x27B,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_NOT_REFERRED_BY = 0x27C,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_TARGET_TOO_HIGH = 0x27D,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_INSUFFICIENT_GRANTABLE_LEVELS = 0x27E,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_TOO_FAR = 0x27F,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_DIFFERENT_FACTION = 0x280,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_NOT_NOW = 0x281,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_GRANT_LEVEL_MAX_I = 0x282,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_SUMMON_LEVEL_MAX_I = 0x283,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_SUMMON_COOLDOWN = 0x284,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_SUMMON_OFFLINE_S = 0x285,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_INSUF_EXPAN_LVL = 0x286,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_NOT_IN_LFG = 0x287,
  ERR_REFER_A_FRIEND_NO_XREALM = 0x288,
  ERR_NOT_SAME_ACCOUNT = 0x289,
  ERR_BAD_ON_USE_ENCHANT = 0x28A,
  ERR_TRADE_SELF = 0x28B,
  ERR_TOO_MANY_SOCKETS = 0x28C,
  ERR_ITEM_MAX_LIMIT_CATEGORY_COUNT_EXCEEDED_IS = 0x28D,
  ERR_TRADE_TARGET_MAX_LIMIT_CATEGORY_COUNT_EXCEEDED_IS = 0x28E,
  ERR_ITEM_MAX_LIMIT_CATEGORY_SOCKETED_EXCEEDED_IS = 0x28F,
  ERR_ITEM_MAX_LIMIT_CATEGORY_EQUIPPED_EXCEEDED_IS = 0x290,
  ERR_SHAPESHIFT_FORM_CANNOT_EQUIP = 0x291,
  ERR_ITEM_INVENTORY_FULL_SATCHEL = 0x292,
  ERR_SCALING_STAT_ITEM_LEVEL_EXCEEDED = 0x293,
  ERR_SCALING_STAT_ITEM_LEVEL_TOO_LOW = 0x294,
  ERR_PURCHASE_LEVEL_TOO_LOW = 0x295,
  ERR_GROUP_SWAP_FAILED = 0x296,
  ERR_INVITE_IN_COMBAT = 0x297,
  ERR_INVALID_GLYPH_SLOT = 0x298,
  ERR_GENERIC_NO_VALID_TARGETS = 0x299,
  ERR_CALENDAR_EVENT_ALERT_S = 0x29A,
  ERR_PET_LEARN_SPELL_S = 0x29B,
  ERR_PET_LEARN_ABILITY_S = 0x29C,
  ERR_PET_SPELL_UNLEARNED_S = 0x29D,
  ERR_INVITE_UNKNOWN_REALM = 0x29E,
  ERR_INVITE_NO_PARTY_SERVER = 0x29F,
  ERR_INVITE_PARTY_BUSY = 0x2A0,
  ERR_PARTY_TARGET_AMBIGUOUS = 0x2A1,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_INVITE_RAID_LOCKED = 0x2A2,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_LIMIT = 0x2A3,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_COOLDOWN_S = 0x2A4,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_NOT_ELIGIBLE_S = 0x2A5,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_IN_PROGRESS = 0x2A6,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_TOO_FEW_PLAYERS = 0x2A7,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_VOTE_SUCCEEDED = 0x2A8,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_VOTE_FAILED = 0x2A9,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_IN_COMBAT = 0x2AA,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_DUNGEON_COMPLETE = 0x2AB,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_LOOT_ROLLS = 0x2AC,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_BOOT_VOTE_REGISTERED = 0x2AD,
  ERR_PARTY_LFG_TELEPORT_IN_COMBAT = 0x2AE,
  ERR_RAID_DISALLOWED_BY_LEVEL = 0x2AF,
  ERR_RAID_DISALLOWED_BY_CROSS_REALM = 0x2B0,
  ERR_PARTY_ROLE_NOT_AVAILABLE = 0x2B1,
  ERR_JOIN_LFG_OBJECT_FAILED = 0x2B2,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_INFO_THROTTLED = 0x2B3,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_ALREADY_IN = 0x2B4,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_CHANGE_FAILED_QUEUED = 0x2B5,
  ERR_NOT_WHILE_FALLING = 0x2B6,
  ERR_NOT_WHILE_FATIGUED = 0x2B7,
  ERR_MAX_SOCKETS = 0x2B8,
  ERR_MULTI_CAST_ACTION_TOTEM_S = 0x2B9,
  ERR_REMOVE_FROM_PVP_QUEUE_GRANT_LEVEL = 0x2BA,
  ERR_REMOVE_FROM_PVP_QUEUE_XP_GAIN = 0x2BB,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_JOIN_XP_GAIN = 0x2BC,
  ERR_RAID_DIFFICULTY_FAILED = 0x2BD,
  ERR_RAID_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED_S = 0x2BE,
  ERR_RAID_LOCKOUT_CHANGED_S = 0x2BF,
  ERR_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED_S = 0x2C0,
  ERR_GMRESPONSE_DB_ERROR = 0x2C1,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_JOIN_RANGE_INDEX = 0x2C2,
  ERR_REMOVE_FROM_PVP_QUEUE_FACTION_CHANGE = 0x2C3,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_JOIN_FAILED = 0x2C4,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_INVITATION_DECLINED = 0x2C5,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_JOIN_TIMED_OUT = 0x2C6,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_DUPE_QUEUE = 0x2C7,
  ERR_MAIL_LIMITED_DURATION_ITEM = 0x2C8,
  ERR_YELL_RESTRICTED = 0x2C9,
  ERR_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_FAILED = 0x2CA,
  ERR_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_FAILED_TIMEOUT = 0x2CB,
  ERR_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_FAILED_NOT_VIABLE = 0x2CC,
  ERR_LFG_GROUP_FULL = 0x2CD,
  ERR_LFG_NO_LFG_OBJECT = 0x2CE,
  ERR_LFG_NO_SLOTS_PLAYER = 0x2CF,
  ERR_LFG_NO_SLOTS_PARTY = 0x2D0,
  ERR_LFG_MISMATCHED_SLOTS = 0x2D1,
  ERR_LFG_PARTY_PLAYERS_FROM_DIFFERENT_REALMS = 0x2D2,
  ERR_LFG_MEMBERS_NOT_PRESENT = 0x2D3,
  ERR_LFG_GET_INFO_TIMEOUT = 0x2D4,
  ERR_LFG_INVALID_SLOT = 0x2D5,
  ERR_LFG_DESERTER_PLAYER = 0x2D6,
  ERR_LFG_DESERTER_PARTY = 0x2D7,
  ERR_LFG_RANDOM_COOLDOWN_PLAYER = 0x2D8,
  ERR_LFG_RANDOM_COOLDOWN_PARTY = 0x2D9,
  ERR_LFG_TOO_MANY_MEMBERS = 0x2DA,
  ERR_LFG_PROPOSAL_FAILED = 0x2DB,
  ERR_LFG_PROPOSAL_DECLINED_SELF = 0x2DC,
  ERR_LFG_PROPOSAL_DECLINED_PARTY = 0x2DD,
  ERR_LFG_NO_SLOTS_SELECTED = 0x2DE,
  ERR_LFG_NO_ROLES_SELECTED = 0x2DF,
  ERR_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_INITIATED = 0x2E0,
  ERR_LFG_PLAYER_DECLINED_ROLE_CHECK = 0x2E1,
  ERR_LFG_JOINED_QUEUE = 0x2E2,
  ERR_LFG_JOINED_RF_QUEUE = 0x2E3,
  ERR_LFG_JOINED_LIST = 0x2E4,
  ERR_LFG_LEFT_QUEUE = 0x2E5,
  ERR_LFG_LEFT_LIST = 0x2E6,
  ERR_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_ABORTED = 0x2E7,
  ERR_LFG_CANT_USE_BATTLEGROUND = 0x2E8,
  ERR_LFG_CANT_USE_DUNGEONS = 0x2E9,
  ERR_INVALID_TELEPORT_LOCATION = 0x2EA,
  ERR_TOO_FAR_TO_INTERACT = 0x2EB,
  ERR_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYERS_FROM_DIFFERENT_REALMS = 0x2EC,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_COOLDOWN_S = 0x2ED,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_WORLDSTATE = 0x2EE,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_ENCOUNTER = 0x2EF,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_COMBAT = 0x2F0,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_PLAYER_BUSY = 0x2F1,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_ALREADY_STARTED = 0x2F2,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_OTHER_HEROIC_S = 0x2F3,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE_HEROIC_INSTANCE_ALREADY_RUNNING = 0x2F4,
  ERR_ARENA_TEAM_PARTY_SIZE = 0x2F5,
  ERR_QUEST_FORCE_REMOVED_S = 0x2F6,
  ERR_ATTACK_NO_ACTIONS = 0x2F7,
  ERR_IN_RANDOM_BG = 0x2F8,
  ERR_IN_NON_RANDOM_BG = 0x2F9,
  ERR_AUCTION_ENOUGH_ITEMS = 0x2FA,
  ERR_BN_FRIEND_SELF = 0x2FB,
  ERR_BN_FRIEND_ALREADY = 0x2FC,
  ERR_BN_FRIEND_BLOCKED = 0x2FD,
  ERR_BN_FRIEND_REQUEST_SENT = 0x2FE,
  ERR_BN_BROADCAST_THROTTLE = 0x2FF,
  ERR_BG_DEVELOPER_ONLY = 0x300,
  ERR_CURRENCY_SPELL_SLOT_MISMATCH = 0x301,
  ERR_CURRENCY_NOT_TRADABLE = 0x302,
  ERR_REQUIRES_EXPANSION_S = 0x303,
  ERR_QUEST_FAILED_SPELL = 0x304,
  ERR_TALENT_FAILED_NOT_ENOUGH_TALENTS_IN_PRIMARY_TREE = 0x305,
  ERR_TALENT_FAILED_NO_PRIMARY_TREE_SELECTED = 0x306,
  ERR_TALENT_FAILED_UNKNOWN = 0x307,
  ERR_REFORGE_SRC_STAT_NOT_FOUND = 0x308,
  ERR_REFORGE_INSUFFICIENT_SRC_STAT = 0x309,
  ERR_REFORGE_ALREADY_HAS_DST_STAT = 0x30A,
  ERR_REFORGE_ITEM_TOO_LOW_LEVEL = 0x30B,
  ERR_WARGAME_REQUEST_FAILURE = 0x30C,
  ERR_RANK_REQUIRES_AUTHENTICATOR = 0x30D,
  ERR_GUILD_BANK_VOUCHER_FAILED = 0x30E,
  ERR_WARGAME_REQUEST_SENT = 0x30F,
  ERR_REQUIRES_ACHIEVEMENT_I = 0x310,
  ERR_REFUND_RESULT_EXCEED_MAX_CURRENCY = 0x311,
  ERR_CANT_BUY_QUANTITY = 0x312,
  ERR_PARTY_ALREADY_IN_BATTLEGROUND_QUEUE = 0x313,
  ERR_PARTY_CONFIRMING_BATTLEGROUND_QUEUE = 0x314,
  ERR_BATTLEFIELD_TEAM_PARTY_SIZE = 0x315,
  ERR_INSUFF_TRACKED_CURRENCY_IS = 0x316,
  ERR_NOT_ON_TOURNAMENT_REALM = 0x317,
  ERR_GUILD_TRIAL_ACCOUNT = 0x318,
  ERR_GUILD_UNDELETABLE_DUE_TO_LEVEL = 0x319,
  ERR_CANT_DO_THAT_IN_A_GROUP = 0x31A,
  ERR_GUILD_LEADER_REPLACED = 0x31B,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_CANT_EQUIP = 0x31C,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_INVALID_ITEM_TYPE = 0x31D,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_NOT_SOULBOUND = 0x31E,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_INVALID_SOURCE = 0x31F,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_INVALID_DESTINATION = 0x320,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_MISMATCH = 0x321,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_LEGENDARY = 0x322,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_SAME_ITEM = 0x323,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_SAME_APPEARANCE = 0x324,
  ERR_TRANSMOGRIFY_NOT_EQUIPPED = 0x325,
  ERR_VOID_DEPOSIT_FULL = 0x326,
  ERR_VOID_WITHDRAW_FULL = 0x327,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_WRAPPED = 0x328,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_STACKABLE = 0x329,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_UNBOUND = 0x32A,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_REPAIR = 0x32B,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_CHARGES = 0x32C,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_QUEST = 0x32D,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_CONJURED = 0x32E,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_MAIL = 0x32F,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_BAG = 0x330,
  ERR_VOID_TRANSFER_STORAGE_FULL = 0x331,
  ERR_VOID_TRANSFER_INV_FULL = 0x332,
  ERR_VOID_TRANSFER_INTERNAL_ERROR = 0x333,
  ERR_DIFFICULTY_DISABLED_IN_LFG = 0x334,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_UNIQUE = 0x335,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_LOOT = 0x336,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_HOLIDAY = 0x337,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_DURATION = 0x338,
  ERR_VOID_STORAGE_LOAD_FAILED = 0x339,
  ERR_PARENTAL_CONTROLS_CHAT_MUTED = 0x33A,
  ERR_SOR_START_EXPERIENCE_INCOMPLETE = 0x33B,
  ERR_SOR_INVALID_EMAIL = 0x33C,
  ERR_SOR_INVALID_COMMENT = 0x33D,
  ERR_REPORT_SUBMITTED_SUCCESSFULLY = 0x33E,
  ERR_REPORT_SUBMISSION_FAILED = 0x33F,
  ERR_SUGGESTION_SUBMITTED_SUCCESSFULLY = 0x340,
  ERR_BUG_SUBMITTED_SUCCESSFULLY = 0x341,
  ERR_COUNT = 0x342,
};
```

----------


## NightlyBlooD

Hi guys, did anyone happen to have a dump from the first post? fb does not work = (

----------


## SeTMI

Hello to the veterans!

Maybe someone has an idb dump to 4.3.4?

----------

